# Jagsters aka JOEL LASER CUTTING



## show-bound

just some contact info....alternative source, main source etc...

http://www.myspace.com/jagsterla

213-703-3229 cell
323-573-7494 cell two
[email protected] email
www.jagsterla.com 

post your work if you have ordered from them

article from LRM
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...pala/index.html


this is where we order our plauques from...


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

True. good guy to deal with. said he can cut anything from bike parts to plaque. 



I also recommend big earnest from blvd aces.


----------



## BASH3R

jagster cut the forks and sissy bars on the homies bike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 11:45 AM~13642989
> *jagster cut the forks and sissy bars on the homies bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

Coming thru the bike topic i was suprised to see this post.... yeah we are a full service laser shop... we do all kinds of work from car club plaques to aerospace to architectural... just finished cutting some parts for the new boeing 787.... We been in the laser cutting business almost 10 years.... we have done a lot of work for alot on clubs that are on here.... much luv and respect.... anyone that needs anything hit us up... we are here in Los Angeles... and we ship all over the world...

213-703-3229 my cell
323-573-7494 cell two
[email protected] email
www.jagsterla.com 
www.myspace.com/jagsterla

new website and myspace will be lauched this coming weekend please check it out... 

7353 greenbush AV
north hollywood CA 91605 my shop address

full polishing services also chrome plating if needed
triple plated chrome is all we do...never ever cut corner... quality is what we stand behind

come to my shop if you are in the Los Angeles area

fast turn around

yesterday we cut the world's largest metal car club plaque 70" inches across very heavy... its at the chrome shop at the moment will post on my website later... Brown impressions out of eaglepass are the proud owner... thanks for the support


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AMB1800

HOLY SHIT didn't know hustler 63 had chromed out floorpans :0


----------



## TonyO

You can actually "cut" the middleman out (hahaha :roflmao :| and go DIRECT to the source, the REAL cutter behind the middleman on here and deal with Joel direct, he's a good guy, he does all the Rollerz plaques, charms, etc. 

Good to see you on here Joel :thumbsup: Now people have two REAL choices to go to for plaques, parts, charms, etc.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 21 2009, 11:23 AM~13643395
> *Coming thru the bike topic i was suprised to see this post....  yeah we are a full service laser shop...  we do all kinds of work from car club plaques to aerospace to architectural...  just finished cutting some parts for the new boeing 787....  We been in the laser cutting business almost 10 years....  we have done a lot of work for alot on clubs that are on here....  much luv and respect.... anyone that needs anything hit us up... we are here in Los Angeles... and we ship all over the world...
> 
> 213-703-3229          my cell
> 323-573-7494          cell two
> [email protected]      email
> www.jagsterla.com
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> new website and myspace will  be lauched this coming weekend please check it out...
> 
> 7353 greenbush AV
> north hollywood CA 91605      my shop address
> 
> full polishing services also chrome plating if needed
> triple plated chrome is all we do...never ever cut corner... quality is what we stand behind
> 
> come to my shop if you are in the Los Angeles area
> 
> fast turn around
> 
> yesterday we cut the world's largest metal car club plaque 70" inches across very heavy... its at the chrome shop at the moment will post on my website later...  Brown impressions out of eaglepass are the proud owner... thanks for the support
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 21 2009, 12:23 PM~13643395
> *Coming thru the bike topic i was suprised to see this post....  yeah we are a full service laser shop...  we do all kinds of work from car club plaques to aerospace to architectural...  just finished cutting some parts for the new boeing 787....  We been in the laser cutting business almost 10 years....  we have done a lot of work for alot on clubs that are on here....  much luv and respect.... anyone that needs anything hit us up... we are here in Los Angeles... and we ship all over the world...
> 
> 213-703-3229          my cell
> 323-573-7494          cell two
> [email protected]      email
> www.jagsterla.com
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> new website and myspace will  be lauched this coming weekend please check it out...
> 
> 7353 greenbush AV
> north hollywood CA 91605      my shop address
> 
> full polishing services also chrome plating if needed
> triple plated chrome is all we do...never ever cut corner... quality is what we stand behind
> 
> come to my shop if you are in the Los Angeles area
> 
> fast turn around
> 
> yesterday we cut the world's largest metal car club plaque 70" inches across very heavy... its at the chrome shop at the moment will post on my website later...  Brown impressions out of eaglepass are the proud owner... thanks for the support
> *


Hell yeah Joel, congrats on postn up in here carnal. Just the name alone "Jagster" is a TRUE respected brand in the Lowridn movement. Big ups to u guys Joel. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## EL RAIDER

JAGSTER made this sproket 4 me































MR JOEL AND JOEL JR. GOOD PEOPLE TO DO BUSINESS WITH, THEY HANDLE ALL OUT PLAQUES


----------



## socios b.c. prez

The chrome is some of the best I have seen. I cant wait to get my bike plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 10:36 AM~13655085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chrome is some of the best I have seen. I cant wait to get my bike plaque.  :biggrin:
> *



my is getting engrave :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 10:38 AM~13655108
> *my is getting engrave  :cheesy:
> *


Nacho has one engraved but I will take a pic of that one soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 12:36 PM~13655085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chrome is some of the best I have seen. I cant wait to get my bike plaque.  :biggrin:
> *


No mas molded?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 10:58 AM~13655277
> *No mas molded?
> *


Its not my decision plus the molded guy is laggin like a mofo.


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 01:02 PM~13655316
> *Its not my decision plus the molded guy is laggin like a mofo.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 10:58 AM~13655277
> *No mas molded?
> *



Jagster's plaques r better and turn around time is really fast :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 11:12 PM~13662087
> *Jagster's plaques r better and turn around time is really fast  :biggrin:
> *


better than molded ...really


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662110
> *better than molded ...really
> *



yeap


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662110
> *better than molded ...really
> *


Have you ever seen a molded plaque?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 11:15 PM~13662119
> *Have you ever seen a molded plaque?
> *


been a long while


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 09:15 PM~13662127
> *been a long while
> *


Molded ones usually have pits or some sort of imperfections in them from the casting. The laser/water jet cut ones start off as clean flat metal so its better from the beginning.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 11:17 PM~13662155
> *Molded ones usually have pits or some sort of imperfections in them from the casting. The laser/water jet cut ones start off as clean flat metal so its better from the beginning.
> *


i remeber them not being flawless.... you get the recessed look...


----------



## EL RAIDER

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 11:17 PM~13662155
> *Molded ones usually have pits or some sort of imperfections in them from the casting. The laser/water jet cut ones start off as clean flat metal so its better from the beginning.
> *


I call it character. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 07:24 AM~13662241
> *I call it character. :biggrin:
> *


x2. True laser cut and waterjet plaques are perfect but molded plaques have that old school look to them. Sure they have imperfections but that's wha makes them bad ass. I have much respect for molded plaques :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

did our bike club plaques.thanks joel :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 09:24 PM~13662241
> *I call it character. :biggrin:
> *


great


----------



## fatdaddylv

Joel makes all of our plaques, charms, keychains and lots of other cool stuff with our club logo. Good dude all around. He also made all the custom parts on "Year of The Dragon"!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 23 2009, 05:57 PM~13670834
> *Joel makes all of our plaques, charms, keychains and lots of other cool stuff with our club logo. Good dude all around. He also made all the custom parts on "Year of The Dragon"!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

I would like to thanks everyone that has posted pictures of our work... our wedsite/myspace is not up as of yet... should be in a couple of days will post when ready....... thanks

www.myspace/jagsterla.com


thanks


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 25 2009, 01:26 PM~13687031
> *I would like to thanks everyone that has posted pictures of our work... our wedsite/myspace is not up as of yet... should be in a couple of days will post when ready....... thanks
> 
> www.myspace/jagsterla.com
> thanks
> *


TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 25 2009, 01:26 PM~13687031
> *I would like to thanks everyone that has posted pictures of our work... our wedsite/myspace is not up as of yet... should be in a couple of days will post when ready....... thanks
> 
> www.myspace/jagsterla.com
> thanks
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 25 2009, 01:26 PM~13687031
> *I would like to thanks everyone that has posted pictures of our work... our wedsite/myspace is not up as of yet... should be in a couple of days will post when ready....... thanks
> 
> www.myspace/jagsterla.com
> thanks
> *



and thank you


----------



## LATOWNLA

Hello, will start to post some picture up of our work...


----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## LATOWNLA

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 29 2009, 10:51 AM~13730126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE WRK :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking real good bro


----------



## MEXICA

whats up joel it noah with the mexica trike im still not from a club so thats why i havent got no plaque from you, o well hope to si you at your show in South Central you should post it up lates.


----------



## LATOWNLA

when ever yo are ready for that plaque let us know.... yeah we will posting some info on that show... thanks


----------



## TonyO

TTT for a REAL cutter. Now you can actually take credit for your own work bro instead of somebody else saying "Look what I can do" when its really YOU putting all your time and effort into it.

You made a power move Joel and I want you to know that you can feel free to contact me if you need any advice as far as customers, who's shady looking for a nickel deal, and who's real no BS. I don't know it all but I can help where I can. 

I believe in real businessmen with real companies that produce high quality products so :thumbsup: To you and your company bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2009, 10:12 AM~13740967
> *TTT for a REAL cutter.  Now you can actually take credit for your own work bro instead of somebody else saying "Look what I can do" when its really YOU putting all your time and effort into it.
> 
> You made a power move Joel and I want you to know that you can feel free to contact me if you need any advice as far as customers, who's shady looking for a nickel deal, and who's real no BS.  I don't know it all but I can help where I can.
> 
> I believe in real businessmen with real companies that produce high quality products so :thumbsup:  To you and your company bro.
> *


contact me for the same


----------



## LATOWNLA

Hello, thanks for the support! We been laser cutting for a long time.... I fiqure almost ten years! Just got a call from the homie Troy (RO) wanting a ten pack of plaques like we been doing for years... i give respect to everyone on here for their love of lowriding.... i will continue posting pics showing people our work... thanks......

Joel
213-703-3229

i am still waiting on my website.. can't wait for it to be ready, iwill let everyone know, so they can check it out


----------



## EL RAIDER

still waiting on da website :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: jk homie :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

joels the man


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2009, 01:30 PM~13730563
> *whats up joel it noah with the mexica trike im still not from a club so thats why i havent got no plaque from you, o well  hope to si you at your show in South Central  you should post it up lates.
> *


HERS YOUR PLAQUE


----------



## LATOWNLA

Bike plaque








Key chain


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

bad ass work hands down


----------



## TonyO

Those keychains are tight


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2009, 10:12 AM~13740967
> *TTT for a REAL cutter.  Now you can actually take credit for your own work bro instead of somebody else saying "Look what I can do" when its really YOU putting all your time and effort into it.
> 
> You made a power move Joel and I want you to know that you can feel free to contact me if you need any advice as far as customers, who's shady looking for a nickel deal, and who's real no BS.  I don't know it all but I can help where I can.
> 
> I believe in real businessmen with real companies that produce high quality products so :thumbsup:  To you and your company bro.
> *


sounds funny when you were doing the same


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 5 2009, 07:41 PM~13790676
> *sounds funny when you were doing the same
> *


I dont know where you are coming up with that but that's a lie. I am fully vested in Karzicon. TNT and Karzicon are partnered. I'm not just a person sitting back placing orders with somebody.

Besides that I dont know you but I suggest you mind your own business and stay out of mine.


----------



## Clown Confusion

here we go again


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 5 2009, 08:14 PM~13791064
> *here we go again
> *


Its funny how people like to start stuff with me and then I'm the jerk for defending myself. Why is that?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 29 2009, 09:59 AM~13725770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 29 2009, 09:51 AM~13725733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, will start to post some picture up of our work...
> *


Very nice work Joel.


----------



## Clown Confusion

cant really say its easy to defend ur self online then in person u want them to stop do it in person not on here


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 5 2009, 10:20 AM~13791137
> *cant really say its easy to defend ur self online then in person u want them to stop do it in person not on here
> *


True


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2009, 12:08 PM~13790992
> *I dont know where you are coming up with that but that's a lie.  I am fully vested in Karzicon.  TNT and Karzicon are partnered.  I'm not just a person sitting back placing orders with somebody.
> 
> Besides that I dont know you but I suggest you mind your own business and stay out of mine.
> *


like i said "were"

and is this is also so professional of you  



> *Who the fuck are you to say shit to me asshole?  Fuck off you piece of shit*


----------



## LATOWNLA

thanks for the support!


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

What up Joel ... here are two pics of Our Plaque that Joel did ...


----------



## LATOWNLA

These are lapel pins


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 7 2009, 01:32 AM~13811668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!

FN JAUN!!! :uh:
wheres mines AT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 6 2009, 11:32 PM~13811668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are lapel pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I gotta order my shit soon. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion

i orderd mine yesterday


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 30 2009, 06:24 PM~13747569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, thanks for the support! We been laser cutting for a long time.... I fiqure almost ten years!  Just got a call from the homie Troy  (RO) wanting a ten pack of plaques like we been doing for years...  i give respect to everyone on here for their love of lowriding....  i will continue posting pics showing people our work... thanks......
> 
> Joel
> 213-703-3229
> 
> i am still waiting on my website.. can't wait for it to be ready, iwill let everyone know, so they can check it out
> *



can you cut medalians out of real gold?i'll buy the plate


----------



## LATOWNLA

Naw, i cannot cut out in real gold.... I have a pendant for your club..... tell Ronnie to give me a call.... what you do is you give the one i made to the jeweler and he can use it as a mold to make it out of gold.... thats the way we do it...

johan you pendant and overlay are ready thanks


















this is a lapel pin look at the detail



























213-703-3229
[email protected]


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:thumbsup: thanks i'll let ronnie know


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## EL RAIDER

engrave bike plaque n pendant


----------



## Clown Confusion

how much did it cost toget it done like that


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 12 2009, 01:10 PM~13864352
> *how much did it cost toget it done like that
> *



U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

some more of JAGSTER WORK!


----------



## BASH3R

pendant and plaque by jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

I would like to thank everyone for the support....Johan and Jesse... what ever you guys need let me know or come down to the shop.... Jesse tomorrow i am going to lay out your pedals...thanks again


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## LATOWNLA

matchin pendant and knock off emblems



















uce car club plaque










plaques ready to go to the chrome


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool looking good


----------



## LATOWNLA

motorcycle plaque for the homies from Bomb club







.

thanks for the suppport!

[email protected]


----------



## TonyO

Very nice work coming out Joel :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

a sneak peak of some stuff i cadded today.... cutting on monday

a set of pedals and a matching sprocket....










some plaques ready to be cut,,,

Javier's club... thanks for your order...










mario's club.. thanks again... hope you like it...










el raider hear are your pedals











thanks everyone for the strong support!

thanks Tony!......like wise!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 15 2009, 10:02 PM~13902699
> *a sneak peak of some stuff i cadded today.... cutting on monday
> 
> a set of pedals and a matching sprocket....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some plaques ready to be cut,,,
> 
> Javier's club... thanks for your order...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mario's club.. thanks again... hope you like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el raider hear are your pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for the strong support!
> 
> thanks Tony!......like wise!
> *


very nice :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2009, 12:48 AM~13902985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 16 2009, 02:10 AM~13903087
> *:uh:
> *


LMAO


----------



## LATOWNLA

some 300 emblems i made for a friend


----------



## LATOWNLA

some lapel pins


----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## LATOWNLA

Some Pendants










License plate topper or mini plaque











some motorcycle plaques






















much respect to all car clubs! thanks for all the inquiries...


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 15 2009, 10:02 PM~13902699
> *a sneak peak of some stuff i cadded today.... cutting on monday
> 
> a set of pedals and a matching sprocket....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some plaques ready to be cut,,,
> 
> Javier's club... thanks for your order...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mario's club.. thanks again... hope you like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el raider hear are your pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for the strong support!
> 
> thanks Tony!......like wise!
> *


can't wait to see those cross pedals n sproket :cheesy: by the way its me lisa. :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## LATOWNLA

Just finished these engraved two tone plaques


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 18 2009, 10:55 PM~13929581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw this plaque at the show sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 19 2009, 08:31 AM~13932240
> *Just finished these engraved two tone plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think we will see this plaques at our show :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 19 2009, 07:31 AM~13932240
> *Just finished these engraved two tone plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Plaque came out badass  thanks Joel again can't beat his Quality or fast service he gets down :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

SOME NEW STUFF










REORDER ON WOMENS EARRINGS



















NEW PLAQUES GONG TO CHROME


----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## LATOWNLA

Pedro here is your plaque... the blue is the second layer
thanks again for your business!










213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


----------



## LATOWNLA

This is the worlds biggest plaque, or the biggest that i have made... 75" across...
and its going to Texas...


----------



## BASH3R

Hey joel i sent u an email.


----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## LATOWNLA

Pedals for El Raider ,, these pedals are double sided.... all polished out and going to chrome tonight... 





































Lisa pedals... also doublr sided cut in the middle





































[email protected]

213-703-3229


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 21 2009, 12:46 PM~13959307
> *Pedals for El Raider ,, these pedals are double sided.... all polished out and going to chrome tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa pedals... also doublr sided cut in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 213-703-3229
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

Mr. Madrigal check out you designs let me know which one you like... and thanks again for your business


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 21 2009, 02:46 PM~13959307
> *Pedals for El Raider ,, these pedals are double sided.... all polished out and going to chrome tonight...
> lisa pedals... also doublr sided cut in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 213-703-3229
> *



fukkn sick


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 21 2009, 10:46 PM~13959307
> *Pedals for El Raider ,, these pedals are double sided.... all polished out and going to chrome tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa pedals... also doublr sided cut in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 213-703-3229
> *


Bad ass styles brother :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 21 2009, 12:46 PM~13959307
> *Pedals for El Raider ,, these pedals are double sided.... all polished out and going to chrome tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa pedals... also doublr sided cut in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 213-703-3229
> *


dammmm how much do those pedals run for?? :0


----------



## LATOWNLA

Lisa's sprocket



















Thanks Sergio











The Homie Gino's new car club thanks











Thanks Tony, just trying to make my customers happy...


----------



## TonyO

Definitely doing a good job at that. Its refreshing to see another cutter on here that doesn't talk shit, they just post up bad ass work they've done for people without getting butt hurt, hustling, lieing, stealing, whatever. Just excellent professional quality work year after year by a vet in the game :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 19 2009, 07:31 AM~13932240
> *Just finished these engraved two tone plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is nice :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

Postin some stuff fresh from beening polished... our polishing is all done in house for a qwik turn around time for our customers..
























cleaned are ready to be shipped








I wll like to take time to thank thank our customer and supporters.... 
all our products are made here in the USA (Los Angeles)by some proud Mexicans
No china stuff here.... or you get what you pay for, so don't cry!....
Thanks again

213-703-3229
[email protected]


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 21 2009, 11:46 AM~13959307
> *Pedals for El Raider ,, these pedals are double sided.... all polished out and going to chrome tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa pedals... also doublr sided cut in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 213-703-3229
> *


OMG!!!! THOSE ARE SICK!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SLAP THEM ON :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

Hello, Jae... sounds good... and thanks again for your support... yeah harvey did stop by the shop yesterday to place a order.. i showed him all the stuff we make... also me was watchin me cut all these plaques...










Thanks javier just cut your plaques they are at the platers




























for the nor cal chapter


----------



## LATOWNLA

Porky here are your plaques.... double stacked and regular.... the engraved ones were dropped off with the engraver today... will try to have for this coming weekend.... also thanks for your order...








































Rich your new order is at the engraver today...thanks again for your business









let be friends on www.myspace.com/jagsterla

any coments you can reach me 24/7 at 213-703-3229

thanks again


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## EL RAIDER

Rich your new order is at the engraver today...thanks again for your business









got to see da plaques on sun n they looked bad assssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


let be friends on www.myspace.com/jagsterla

any coments you can reach me 24/7 at 213-703-3229

thanks again
[/quote]


----------



## LATOWNLA

i went to motorcycle show this weekend,,, got alot of positive feed back and alot of orders... thanks again for the support..





































New plaque or chapter


----------



## LATOWNLA

This is a trophy that we did for CEC



















Roger came to the shop to pic up some plaques... thanks Uce....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 19 2009, 07:31 AM~13932240
> *Just finished these engraved two tone plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who engraved this?


----------



## LATOWNLA

Its no secret.. i use Miguel from Canoga park... if any one needs engraving he's very good can do any style of engrave pm me and i will give you his number.... i will send you direct... no middle man here!...


----------



## LATOWNLA

Some new plaques that are being shipped today... if you look thru my topic you will see pictures of when i cut them and now they are going out... the time line...

Robert your plaques are on the way.. thank for your order









Jose see your plaques are done way before san berdo and thanks









Thanks Sergio for the strong support in Chi-town









Jerome they are done... both car and motorcycle will post mc one later... checkout the detail on the skull... thanks again homie



















thanks for all the support... i have alot more pixs to post but not enuff time... got to get back to work... we have alot of order for the san berdo... show... thanks we will come thru on all.... thanks how we do!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 27 2009, 09:06 AM~14011770
> *Its no secret.. i use Miguel from Canoga park... if any one needs engraving he's very good can do any style of engrave pm me and i will give you his number.... i will send you direct... no middle man here!...
> *


AHAHAHAHA hell yeah.


----------



## LATOWNLA

Here is the car plaque










Motorcycle plaque of the same... thanks again Jerome looking forward to doing lots of business for your club










look at the detail on the skull










Fred here is your new plaque..thanks again 










some stuff going to the plater

forks for adam and a plaque for Al these were ordered today


----------



## LATOWNLA

Here is a tow hitch and a motorcycle plaque... we did 5 plaques and two hitches for the homie Fester and his club.... only two items from our line of products that we offer for your club... thanks for looking














































any questons 213-703-3229

[email protected]


----------



## LATOWNLA

Once again i would like to thank everyone for the strong support and for taking the time to check out our work.... We been here 10 years and counting thanks to all our great customers.... We offer a full line of products from car plaques to women's earrings.... 

Patrick your items were shipped today... please post some pixs...

Mr Gabino... Hello, i see you... thanks again for your business... see you..

I made theses lapel pins yesterday for Harvey... they are at the gold plater.. wll be ready tomorrow... they are a little over 2"... check out the crazy detail.... thanks again looking forward on doing business...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: WAZAH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

the homie Mario's new club ready to bust out








Another new plaque for Rich and his crew..








pendent being shipped out









Jess thanks for the support from you and GT i am almost done wth them new items for your club>

What up Nacho! were you been? good to hear from you!


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## LATOWNLA

Another new plaque for Adrain up in the HIgh desert.... thanks Homie i also sent the two sets of our brackets... will post pixs later...










Dave just sent out your pendant and thanks for your business









Thanks for your support...

today is a good day, just got back from court and finally closed a child support case....!


----------



## LATOWNLA

I would like to thanks enveryone for the support... These pass day we been very busy thats why we have not been able to post pics... 

this is a new plaque for Mario in gold... he came down for Ventura to pick them up this weekend... thanks Homie










Lisa came down to the shop to pick up here bike parts....thanks for the your business and what you need in the future.... and good luck at the show...
matchin sprocket and pedals 



























Big body tail light inserts $90.00 shipped if anybody wnats a set


----------



## LATOWNLA

Harvey's lapel pins done in one week cut and gold plated.. thanks will send out on monday...




















El Raider your pedals are done and also the rest of your order....thanks homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

Damm homie imma have u make me some parts soon :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

I met up with Troy this weekend to give him his order.. thanks Homie for the Business


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 1 2009, 07:24 AM~14057398
> *Harvey's lapel pins done in one week cut and gold plated.. thanks will send out on monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let me know when you do cuff links put me down for a set. If you can do those let me know, I'll hit Troy up and see if its cool if I get a set cuz that would be bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 31 2009, 12:12 PM~14053760
> *I would like to thanks enveryone for the support... These pass day we been very busy thats why we have not been able to post pics...
> 
> this is a new plaque for Mario in gold...  he came down for Ventura to pick them up this weekend... thanks Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa came down to the shop to pick up here bike parts....thanks for the your business and what you need in the future.... and good luck at the show...
> matchin sprocket and pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big body tail light inserts  $90.00 shipped if anybody wnats a set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO....... Thank u


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 31 2009, 11:24 PM~14057398
> *Harvey's lapel pins done in one week cut and gold plated.. thanks will send out on monday...
> 
> El Raider your pedals are done and also the rest of your order....thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

Some Pachuco plaques big and small size




























Tony talk to Troy and let me know.... everyone thanks for the support...


----------



## LATOWNLA

The homie Porky came to the shop to pick up his plaques...thanks 










here it is all masked up and ready for the gold bath... i have no pics of the final product... just use your imagination... they came out bad ass... also the double stack...




























Been to busy today! four car clubs came thru to place orders or reorder plaques..thanks!


----------



## LATOWNLA

Some engraved plaques that we shipped out today






































My polisher at work hooking it up!









Some plaques that we lasered out today


















A 6" gold pendant










Earrings


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM HOMIE MORE AND MORE GOOD WORK  

MY BAD ABOUT NOT HITTING YOU UP ABOUT THE PEDALS ILL LET YOU KNOW SOON :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

I picked up my parts from JAGSTER 










I'll post some more pics after work, thankssssssss again Joel Sr n Jr.

after we left ur shop found this taco shop










59 cents tacos :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

I almost forgot to post these bad boys... they were cut at the end of the day... they need they by next week... they are at the platers already





















Jess good to see that you got home alright... and thanks for coming thru....


----------



## BASH3R

almost ready to send you those cads :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

Hello, no problem send them thru, will chop them up qwk..thanks again... see you in Sb...


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 3 2009, 10:32 AM~14082561
> *I almost forgot to post these bad boys... they were cut at the end of the day...  they need they by next week... they are at the platers already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess good to see that you got home alright... and thanks for coming thru....
> *



thanks again for all da great work


----------



## LATOWNLA

these are some extensions for some big body skirts that we are getting ready for the show...










dust covers



















some Uce plaque going to be deleivered at the show 5 plaque thanks homies...










these were shipped out today










We been very busy getting stuff ready for the show and shipping out to our customers... thanks for the support!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 1 2009, 07:35 AM~14060503
> *I met up with Troy this weekend to give him his order.. thanks Homie for the Business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

A custom switch plate forr a good customer of mine going on a 62 impala




























A new plaque for the goodfellas.. thanks a million










Also a new plaque with a chrome ribbon going to the nor cal chapter...


----------



## LATOWNLA

Some plaques that we did last night and now at the chromer... Thanks Roger will have Friday night with the knock off emblems so you will be set for the show...thanks... aslo another new plaque for Pachucos nor cal










Some more plaques going out today... thanks Javier
two different chapter...



















Thanks for the super strong support.... thanks for checking out our topic... We strive to be the Best at what we do! Quality is King at out shop on everything that we make.... We been at it for 10 years!.... 

213-703-3229 24/7

[email protected]

Making stuff all day everyday!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HELL YEAH HOMIE YOU GET DOWN, LOVE YOUR WORK AND STILL GONNA SOME MORE  :cheesy: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

Another eight plaques off to Bryan, Texas... thanks











New pendant











A hood emblem for Javier we made it in two day,, thanks




























A new plaque and a new chapter for Willy good luck









A new set of earrings for Dice's girl... thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

We offer our customers pendants, keychains. earrings and the rest of the product line. 










Old Mermory pendants were drop off at the gold plater last night in time for the show....thanks



















Also Super Natural pendants at the gold platers getting ready for the show.. thanks Homies









some more earrings









Thanks for the continued support! any questions we can be reached

213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

7353 Greenbush av
North Hollywood ca 91605


----------



## Born 2 Die

hey homey how much for one off dem chain charms


----------



## LATOWNLA

Roger's knock off emblem










So new stuff for my homies of Goodtimes CC

pendant, keychain, earrings and a new style tow hitch one that is full stainless and another that has a plexi blue GT.. thanks homies


----------



## LATOWNLA

Some more pix.


----------



## LATOWNLA

Went to the chrome shop today there here are some plaques un process [

IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/29zbqqx.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LATOWNLA

Went to the chrome shop today there here are some plaques un process


----------



## vicmarcos

very nice work


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 5 2009, 11:35 AM~14103595
> *We offer our customers pendants, keychains. earrings and the rest of the product line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Mermory pendants were drop off at the gold plater last night in time for the show....thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Super Natural pendants at the gold platers getting ready for the show.. thanks Homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some more earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the continued support! any questions we can be reached
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> 7353 Greenbush av
> North Hollywood ca 91605
> *


WOW NICE QUALITY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

X2!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

I would like to thank everyone for their strong support at the Lowrider show this passed weekend i also met alot of people that are on here... now i can put faces on there screen names.. thanks again.... We were busy all day we saw alot of old friends that we have not seen in awhile also got alot of new orders, thanks again

some pole stands that we did for the guy from Premier..




























A pole to the hood up that we made for Fat Kat.. thanks homies


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LATOWNLA

Met up with Miguel the engraver gave me a couple of items.. thanks






































These knock offs emblems we did a while back for the guys from Group Riv chapter ... they caught my eye....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 8 2009, 02:45 PM~14128954
> *Met up with Miguel the engraver gave me a couple of items.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These knock offs emblems we did a while back for the guys from Group Riv chapter ... they caught my eye....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



came out niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LATOWNLA

These are some new pendants and lapel pins going to the gold plater tomorrow then to France... thanks for your order


----------



## LATOWNLA

New plaques shippng out today...



















Engraved custom switch plate


----------



## LATOWNLA

Some plaques that i drew to today....



















thanks!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 8 2009, 09:52 PM~14134188
> *These are some new pendants and lapel pins going to the gold plater tomorrow then to France...  thanks for your order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 badass homie :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## LATOWNLA

New body emblems for the big homie Topo.... 










New plaque for Anthony on its way to the chrome shop tomorrow.. i ran out of time to cut more plaques.. we have a rush job for the studio working on a video for Shakira,,,










new it going to France... for el-rimo


















Lisa congrates on the wins, bike looks very good..


----------



## LATOWNLA

A new hood emblem going to El Paso today..



















Check out the detail on this plaque... its for Mr Mike Ramos for the car shop truck shop.... this plaque cam out bad ass with the muti layers..





































We been very busy Just have not been able to post pixs up... i would like again to 

thanks everyone for their strong support and all the orders that we have been 

getting and everyone at the SB show also much luv..



[email protected]

213-703-3229

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood ca 91605

thanks again


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking real nice joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

Some plaques that we are working on....




























Dropped off at the chrome shop tonight... i will have them back friday of saturday... gotta luv that direct hook up.... no bullshitting, just chroming!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 10 2009, 04:43 PM~14153296
> *A new hood emblem going to El Paso today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the detail on this plaque...  its for Mr Mike Ramos for the car shop truck shop....  this plaque cam out bad ass with the muti layers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We been very busy Just have not been able to post pixs up...  i would like again to
> 
> thanks everyone for their strong support and all the orders that we have been
> 
> getting and everyone at the SB show also much luv..
> [email protected]
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood ca 91605
> 
> thanks again
> *


looking pretty clean :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

Some plaques that were picked up just about 5 minutes ago
alot of detail on these plaques




























matching bike plaques check out the detail


----------



## LATOWNLA

Some sprockets we made for a good customer... thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

El-rimo items are at the gold plater









pendant









a little plaque for his nike cortez









and a lapel pin










thanks for all the inquiries....

[email protected]

213-203-3229


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 12 2009, 09:25 AM~14170618
> *El-rimo items are at the gold plater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little plaque for his nike cortez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lapel pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the inquiries....
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 213-203-3229
> *


     :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

Due to the over whelming inquiries about our plaques we are removing our one 
time set-up fee to satisfy all our new customers.... starting today there are no set-up fee for our new or future customers....... The people asked for it now you have it.... you will get the same quality design and products with no set-up fee...

thanks for the support.....

Harvey thanks for the order... they are done ... this order was placed on this passed sunday now they are gold and ready to ship... well this pix they are not in gold, but will post tomorrow.. gold plated everythng today...



















you can send us your plaque and we can match it...




























Doug your plaque is at the chrome shop.. thanks again


----------



## EL RAIDER

*NO SET UP FEE*


NOW THAT'S A HOOK UP!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## LATOWNLA

Zapata came to the shop on friday to pick up his order










a keychain










this is a lapel pin


----------



## LATOWNLA

Went to the chrome plater Yesterday... All our plaques were done... thanks Juan at La Habra plating for give us the hook up deal.... a real chrome plater with tanks in his shop.... no middle man bullshit... i see alot of middle men there picking their parts there also, but the best bet is gong direct... his address is 

La Habra plating
900 cypress
La Habra CA



















Slugger order these plaques on wednesday deliviered on friday



















We also cut this sample plaque for the new Groupe bomb chapter on Monday...
We gave is to Anthony on Friday.. thanks Homie was nice meeting you...


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEE ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS

Hey Chuck it was good to meet you guys this morning.... We look forward on donig your plaques.... I will cut on monday and you should have your plaques by the weekend... i luv our our fast turn around... the winner is the customer.... we proved our fast turn around this passed week... and we will prove it this coming week... 

Chuck's club was the third club to take advantange of our services today.... thanks for all the strong support... and earning everyone's trust and respect on here... all i can say is thanks....

I went to the chrome shop and gold plated all this in about 20 minutes...







































NO SET-UP FEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 13 2009, 04:42 PM~14181455
> *Went  to the chrome plater  Yesterday... All our plaques  were done... thanks Juan at La Habra plating for give us the hook up deal.... a real chrome plater with tanks in his shop.... no middle man bullshit... i see alot of middle men there picking their parts there also, but the best bet is gong direct... his address is
> 
> La Habra plating
> 900 cypress
> La Habra CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slugger order these plaques on wednesday deliviered on friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also cut this sample plaque for the new Groupe bomb chapter on Monday...
> We gave is to Anthony on Friday.. thanks Homie was nice meeting you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotta take them my plaque


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 13 2009, 11:08 PM~14183953
> *NO SET-UP FEE ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS
> 
> Hey Chuck it was good to meet you guys this morning.... We look forward on donig your plaques....  I will cut on monday and you should have your plaques by the weekend...  i luv our our fast turn around... the winner is the customer....  we proved our fast turn around this passed week... and we will prove it this coming week...
> 
> Chuck's club was the third club to take advantange of our services today.... thanks for all the strong support... and earning everyone's trust and respect on here... all i can say is thanks....
> 
> I went to the chrome shop and gold plated all this in about 20 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET-UP FEE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## LATOWNLA

Small Oldies pendant










Lapel pin pin for oldies



















Viejitos lapel pin



















i would like to remind everyone that there is no set-up fee on all the items that you see posted.... we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]

thanks for checking our topic! We made all types of item for any type of cars... today i went to Beverly Hills to do work on a custom motor cycle and a RR Phantom


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 14 2009, 02:32 PM~14187183
> *Small Oldies pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapel pin pin for oldies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viejitos lapel pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to remind everyone  that there is no set-up fee on all the items that you see posted....  we can be reached at
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks  for checking our topic!  We made all types of item for any type of cars... today i went to Beverly Hills to do work on a custom motor cycle and a RR Phantom
> *


good job homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 12 2009, 11:25 AM~14170618
> *El-rimo items are at the gold plater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little plaque for his nike cortez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lapel pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the inquiries....
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 213-203-3229
> *



 Some bad ass work :biggrin:  Rimo is a serious bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 14 2009, 08:51 PM~14188442
> * Some bad ass work  :biggrin:   Rimo is a serious bro! :thumbsup:
> *


I KNOW & I'M GOING TO WORK WHIT HIM SOON :h5: IN TEAMS WHIT JASON WE ARE GONE :buttkick: SOME ASS & MADE A HELL OF A TEAM !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> Bike plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key chain


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEE





























I almost forgot to post up Pork's engraved plaque.... we did it in three days chrome and gold engraved... we did it so fast i didnot even take a pcture of it till it .... thanks Porky for your business!










NO SET-UP FEE


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEES


A custom Gold bike plaque w made this passed week... ordered on monday shipped on friday...






























NO SET-UP FEE

[email protected]

213-703-3229


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LATOWNLA

Mr NINETEEN O FOUR let me know if this is cool to get it going thanks
earrings









Viejitos mini plaque J-kat was asking for..




















NO SET-UP FEES 

213-703-3229
[email protected]


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 15 2009, 02:24 PM~14196489
> *Mr NINETEEN O FOUR let me know if this is cool to get it going thanks
> earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viejitos mini plaque J-kat was asking for..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET-UP FEES
> 
> 213-703-3229
> [email protected]
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Very good work Joel :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEES

Chuck here is your plaques in the process..will be ready by the weekend.... thanks Homie





























These plaques were ordered over the weekend and were cut on monday and are at the chrome plater monday afternoon and will be ready to ship in a couple of days.....










NO SET-UP FEES


Thanks Tony, just showing the type of work that we do.... like wise homie....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 16 2009, 08:36 AM~14202921
> *NO SET-UP FEES
> 
> Chuck here is your plaques in the process..will be ready by the weekend.... thanks Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These plaques were ordered over the weekend and were cut on monday and are at the chrome plater monday afternoon and will be ready to ship in a couple of days.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET-UP FEES
> Thanks Tony,  just showing the type of work that we do....  like wise homie....
> *


Always nice to see real businessmen out there contributing to the lowriding world working their ass off building up their business with no drama. You guys been throwin down bad ass work for years so mad props brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO-SET UP FEES

These are two more clubs that sign up this passed weekend.... thanks for the strong support.... it been crazy today... got three more clubs today that love our work....

i tweeked them alittle so they won't be stolen........



















here you go.. let me know so i cut them and send them to be gold plated...










thanks Ruben here is the final product they will al be shipped out tomorrow... hey also not bad for on week turn around time!... also looking forward on doing pendants keychain, towhitches... thanks again


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

got me a box from cali today!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 16 2009, 08:35 PM~14212216
> *got me a box from cali today!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



pics or it did not happened :biggrin: 



Guerita wearing my pendant made by JAGSTER










:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEES

we this plate for a good customer of ours.... we can make a license plate like this with anything you want it to say...










Some bike plaques for the homies of AZ.



















NO SET-UP FEES!

NO JOB TOO SMALL!

WE CAN BE REACHED AT

[email protected]

213-703-3229

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


i want to thank all our customers and our future customers....


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEE on all our stuff...

Some new styff for Dice and his crew... thanks Homie!....







































NO SET UP FEES

we can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

thanks

TAKING OVER THE WORLD, ONE PLAQUE AT A TIME! HAHAHA!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 17 2009, 11:25 PM~14219063
> *NO SET-UP FEE on all our stuff...
> 
> Some new styff for Dice and his crew... thanks Homie!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP FEES
> 
> we can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks
> 
> TAKING OVER THE WORLD, ONE PLAQUE AT A TIME!  HAHAHA!
> *


:roflmao: Haha that's crazy. :biggrin: 

More quality work Joel. I bet the women are all over the club earrings :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEE

Johan came thru the shop this morning and ordered some bike parts... thanks homie... they are on the way to the chrome shop.... ordered and cut the same day..











what up Tony? yeah them earring took off, them girls love them.... i make a custom set for my girl and her friends then it can to me....put club logos or plaques in them... thanks for coming thru.... 




NO SET-UP FEE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 17 2009, 06:21 PM~14221834
> *NO SET-UP FEE
> 
> Johan came thru the shop this morning and ordered some bike parts... thanks homie... they are on the way to the chrome shop....  ordered and cut the same day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up Tony?  yeah them earring took off, them girls love them....  i make a custom set for my girl and her friends then it can to me....put club logos or plaques in them... thanks for coming thru....
> NO SET-UP FEE
> *


 :biggrin: now thats what i call service,

thnx joel ill be back for some more real soon


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 17 2009, 06:21 PM~14221834
> *NO SET-UP FEE
> 
> Johan came thru the shop this morning and ordered some bike parts... thanks homie... they are on the way to the chrome shop....  ordered and cut the same day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up Tony?  yeah them earring took off, them girls love them....  i make a custom set for my girl and her friends then it can to me....put club logos or plaques in them... thanks for coming thru....
> NO SET-UP FEE
> *


lookin good


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEES

Some plaques that i cut yesterday.... they at the chrome shop.... almost forgot to post.. 











thanks for all the new orders that have come in.... we love being busy as hell and also all the new plaque customers.....we luv it!

NO SET-UP FEES

213-703-3229

[email protected]


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 17 2009, 07:21 PM~14221834
> *NO SET-UP FEE
> 
> Johan came thru the shop this morning and ordered some bike parts... thanks homie... they are on the way to the chrome shop....  ordered and cut the same day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up Tony?  yeah them earring took off, them girls love them....  i make a custom set for my girl and her friends then it can to me....put club logos or plaques in them... thanks for coming thru....
> NO SET-UP FEE
> *


DAAUUMM PARTS LOOKS SICK PROPS TO YOU AGAIN JOEL :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO-SET UP FEES OR DESIGN CHARGE.... FREE! FREE!FREE!.... FREE!...Hahahahah...!


These big body tail light are for the homies Herman.... thanks! they will be going to the engraver this weekend... thanks...










I little something for a good friend.... thanks!






































This pendant can out bad ass....! Both of these items were ordered this morning...thanks...


NO-SET UP FEES OR DESIGN CHARGE.... FREE! FREE!FREE!.... FREE!...Hahahahah...!


----------



## EL RAIDER

your da man Joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!..... ALSO FREE HUGS!....HAHAHAHAAA!

These earrings are for Mr Nineteen 0 four... He approved the design yesterday and were cut today and are on the way to the gold plater.. hope your girl likes them... and thanks for your business!






















Some more plaques that i cut today....











we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]




NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!..... ALSO FREE HUGS!....HAHAHAHAAA!


----------



## 817Lowrider

homie said free hugs ahaha


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:53 PM~14236082
> *homie said free hugs ahaha
> *


Ahahahahahahahahaha seems the comp is staying behind


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 18 2009, 07:35 PM~14233636
> *NO-SET UP FEES OR DESIGN CHARGE.... FREE! FREE!FREE!.... FREE!...Hahahahah...!
> These big body tail light are for the homies Herman.... thanks! they will be going to the engraver this weekend... thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I little something for a good friend.... thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pendant can out bad ass....!  Both of these items were ordered this morning...thanks...
> NO-SET UP FEES OR DESIGN CHARGE.... FREE! FREE!FREE!.... FREE!...Hahahahah...!
> *


lookin good!!!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Here are some pendants and keychains that were orded on wednesday...
thanks Chuck see you guys this weekend to give you your plaques and pendants and keychains....


Pendants check out the detail on them dumps!









Keychain




















NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached at

213 703-3229

[email protected]

I would like to thank everyone for the strong support!


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA+Jun 19 2009, 12:44 AM~14236028-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!..... ALSO FREE HUGS!....HAHAHAHAAA!
> 
> These earrings are for Mr Nineteen 0 four... He approved the design yesterday and were cut today and are on the way to the gold plater.. hope your girl likes them... and thanks for your business!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more plaques that i cut today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can be reached at
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!..... ALSO FREE HUGS!....HAHAHAHAAA!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRACIAS JOEL THEY LOOK REALLY NICE I THINK MY HYNA WILL LIKE THEM THANKS HOMIE TTT FOR JAGTER LAZER CUTTING
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POISON 831_@Jun 19 2009, 01:03 AM~14236143
> *Ahahahahahahahahaha seems the comp is staying behind
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 19 2009, 12:03 AM~14236143
> *Ahahahahahahahahaha seems the comp is staying behind
> *



dammm foo where u been?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!..... FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE!

Made a little plaque for a homie for his shop.. thanks bro!










Bird your order is almost ready... its at the gold plater right now.... thanks homie i will post up the finished product later.. thanks




















NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!..... FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!

Some more plaques that were cut today and will be at the chrome shop tomorrow..










A big order that was placed at the SB show is done and will be shipping on monday.... by the homie Torres....

earrings



















NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Chuck plaques ordered last saturday and ready he just picked them up!.... thanks


[img]http://i44.tinypic.com/20acp4n.jpg












Johan's parts ordered monday also cut on monday ready friday... thanks Johan see you monday also thanks for your business!











Mr Nineteen o four

your girls earrings are ready gold and will be shipped on monday... thanks for your business














Birds order ready to be shipped on monday.... thanks




















thanks for checking out our work.... i would like to thank all our loyal customers and all our new ones... we been in the game for 10 years... making our customer happy is our goal.. thanks for all your strong support...

we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]


NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## BASH3R

looking good joel your probably the best lazer cutter I have delt with. I know imma go back for more things.. thnx for all the good work and the fast turnaround :thumbsup:




TTT for joel!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 20 2009, 02:46 PM~14248560
> *looking good joel your probably the best lazer cutter I have delt with. I know imma go back for more things.. thnx for all the good work and the fast turnaround :thumbsup:
> TTT for joel!!!
> *


 and actually I placed the order on weds. and they were ready friday :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 20 2009, 02:46 PM~14248560
> *looking good joel your probably the best lazer cutter I have delt with. I know imma go back for more things.. thnx for all the good work and the fast turnaround :thumbsup:
> TTT for joel!!!
> *


double post


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE! FREE...FREEE... FREEEE!



Owning your own machines sucks, but also has it good points.... down part sucks is having to call a certified Tech to do the maintance which i did this passed friday and having to pay cash for a seven hour job...$$$$$$$.... every four months.... to calibrate the accurate cutting..... here are some pics... 


The Tech wrenching away!










The inside of a laser!










The glowing light is 20,000 volt... touch it and you have a very bad day or life!












This plaque was ordered on weds and was delievered on saturday morning





















Gold plated a bunch of sets of these on Friday.... thanks
















NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE! FREE...FREEE... FREEEE!


----------



## EL RAIDER

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE FREE!

Mike ordered these on monday........ picked up on saturday.... thanks....

Mike's new plaque










pendants



















thanks for all the new plaque customers and all the new orders that have can in this passed weekend.... thanks again.... 

thank you guys for the strong support....

we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]


NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE FREE!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 21 2009, 10:56 AM~14253529
> *NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!  FREE! FREE FREE!
> 
> Mike ordered these on monday........  picked up on saturday.... thanks....
> 
> Mike's new plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pendants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the new plaque customers and all the new orders that have can in this passed weekend....  thanks again....
> 
> thank you guys for the strong support....
> 
> we can be reached at
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!  FREE! FREE FREE!
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 21 2009, 12:11 AM~14251197
> *NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!  FREE...FREEE... FREEEE!
> Owning your own machines sucks, but also has it good points....  down part sucks is having to call a certified Tech to do the maintance which i did this passed friday and having to pay cash for a seven hour job...$$$$$$$....  every four months.... to calibrate the accurate cutting..... here are some pics...
> The Tech wrenching away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of a laser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glowing light is 20,000 volt... touch it and you have a very bad day or life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This plaque was ordered on weds and was delievered on saturday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold plated a bunch of sets of these on Friday.... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!  FREE...FREEE... FREEEE!
> *


we know that feeling all to well.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE!

NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE!


We redid New Style c.c plaque























thanks Doug... you pendants are being engaved.. will send out as soon as i get t back from the engraver...




NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM JOEL THE EARRING LOOK SICK I LOVE THEM HOMIE HOPE MY HYNA DOES TOO I CANT WAIT TO SURPRISE HER THANKS ALOT JOEL :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... FREE! FREE! FREE!....



For the homies of GT..Thanks....














NO SET-UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... FREE! FREE! FREE!....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEES!..... NO DESIGN CHARGE!......

Another bad ass plaque for Mike!













Another pendant for Mr Freddy... thanks ship to you tomorrow
































NO SET-UP FEES!..... NO DESIGN CHARGE!......

213-703-3229

[email protected]


It's been crazy busy.....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEE!..... NO DESIGN FEES!

Some plaques we cut today.... the bottom five are fully engraved chrome and gold.... on there way to the engraver...











Some chrome and gold pendants






























NO SET UP FEE!..... NO DESIGN FEES!

[email protected]

213-703-3229


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!.....


Check out the detail,,, on them flowers....

Earrings











Mini plaque





















Some plaques that we cut today.. they are at the chrome shop now...















NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!.....


----------



## conejoz

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 23 2009, 11:25 PM~14280437
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!.....
> Check out the detail,,, on them flowers....
> 
> Earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some plaques that we cut today.. they are at the chrome shop now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!.....
> *


HEY JOEL YOU GOT ANY PICTURES OF THE CONEJOS PLAUQE :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEE!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques being sent out today....











A license plate frame...











Matching plaque and spinners....























NO SET-UP FEE!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## Clown Confusion

that looks good bro


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 24 2009, 08:12 AM~14281906
> *that looks good bro
> *



forgot to call u he is working on ur order :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 24 2009, 08:47 AM~14282186
> *yup
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Mike's new sprocket design











Some UCE earring in gold with out the outter ring...










thanks for all the new orders this week!.....



NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 24 2009, 12:08 PM~14284004
> *NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Mike's new sprocket design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some UCE earring in gold with out the outter ring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the new orders this week!.....
> NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sproket :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 24 2009, 09:37 PM~14290011
> *niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sproket  :biggrin:
> *


Yup  Can't wait to see our plaque


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!

Mikey's new sprocket... getting ready to be hooked up! thanks Homie! hope you like it ... i will two tone it... this weekend...































got luv that laser action!

A big plaque for the homie's de Socios CC.... order today and cut today... its at the chrome shop tonight...










Here is the plaque on my Benz.... hahaha






















NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


----------



## EL RAIDER

talk bout fast turn around we order this plaque this morning :0


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 24 2009, 11:09 PM~14291070
> *talk bout fast turn around we order this plaque this morning  :0
> *


That is fast turn around.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE!......NO DESIGN CHARGE!....

Some plaques that we cut yesterday.... that the chrome shop now in process...











A custom felix cat that we made for old school cc and mc











NO SET UP CHARGE!......NO DESIGN CHARGE!....


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 24 2009, 10:00 PM~14290293
> *NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!
> 
> Mikey's new sprocket... getting ready to be hooked up! thanks Homie! hope you like it ... i will two tone it... this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got luv that laser action!
> 
> A  big plaque for the homie's de Socios CC.... order today and cut today...  its at the chrome shop tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the plaque on my Benz....  hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!
> *


dang that looks good bro i like it


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 25 2009, 09:05 AM~14293762
> *dang that looks good bro i like it
> *



x4324657646734657316764365736546967436576964365


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE!... NO DESIGN CHARGE!....


A few new plaques being sent out to Art from AZUSA...











Johns thanks for the order!












Rafa let me know what you think about sizing! thanks again!












NO SET UP CHARGE!... NO DESIGN CHARGE!....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! ..... NO DESIGN CHARGE!....

Saw Miiguel the engraver today..

Custom Felix topper











Herman's tail light covers... thanks homie for the work!....































thanks for all the support....





NO SET UP FEES! ..... NO DESIGN CHARGE!....


----------



## EL RAIDER

I need a pendant like this










:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 09:25 PM~14301532
> *I need a pendant like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that would look tigth


----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 24 2009, 11:17 PM~14291171
> *That is fast turn around.
> *


Hell Yeah


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


A hood emblem for the homies of Traffic cc...






























I had to remake this sprocket... but was shipped out today





















NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


----------



## 817Lowrider

That hood ornament is pretty cool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!

My homies from SouthSide placed an other... 










Some mini plaques... that were shipped out today... thanks



















Also thanks for all the new orders..... if you want to order we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!


El dog's club out of Los Angeles











Laser at piercing sequence....PURO LASER POWER ESSE! HAHAHAH! GOTTA LUV IT!










New design for a new customer... thanks let us know!

Pendant









We can be reached at 

213-7033229
[email protected]



NO SET UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good joe


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!....

Some new plaques being shipped up north... thanks










Mike's sprocket going to the gold plater....





























This for the from Socios cc... i cut this plaque on thursday.... ready friday afternoon.... got luv that direct hook up with the chrome...... its ready... thanks guys for the support...











thanks for all the support... we work hard for our customers..... thats the name of the game on this side.... thanks again...

we can be reached at

213-703-3229 24/7 cell

[email protected]

NO SET-UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES!....... NO DESIGN CHARGE!.....


A matching pendant for the WESTSIDE CC











A car club keychain For the Homies de Rio grande valley Tejas..... 










Harley fender scripts for a good customer











NO SET UP FEES!....... NO DESIGN CHARGE!.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 27 2009, 04:08 PM~14316128
> *NO SET-UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!....
> 
> Some new plaques being shipped up north... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike's sprocket going to the gold plater....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for the from Socios cc...  i cut this plaque on thursday.... ready friday afternoon....  got luv that direct hook up with the chrome......  its ready... thanks guys for the support...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the support...  we work hard for our customers..... thats the name of the game on this side.... thanks again...
> 
> we can be reached at
> 
> 213-703-3229  24/7  cell
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> NO SET-UP CHARGE!.... NO DESIGN FEES!....
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A custom plaque delivered yesterday with custom monting brackets










A regular sized plaque and a custom smaller plaque... thanks











A new plaque delivered today in south gate this one has a gold overlay












We can be reach at...

213-703-3229

[email protected] AOL.COM

OR

COME TO MY SHOP LIKE MANY PEOLPLE HAVE! TO PLACE YOUR ORDER!

7353 GREENBUSH AV
NORTH HOLLYOOD CA 91605

OR TO SAY WHATS UP!


NO SET-UP FESS! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows it going


----------



## LATOWNLA

Hey Mikey... very good... starting a whole new week.... your spocket will be finished this week... did not have a chance tmask it for gold, but i will today or tommorow... i will post some pix....thanks

NO SET UP!... NO DESIGN CHARGES!...

Some more work for SouthSide C.C

Keychain




















Emblem for the knock off




















Had a long weekend... made alot of delieveries and met a couple of new customers....

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the Old School riders motorcycle and car club for what they suffered this passed weekend..... i arrived right after it happen and was shocked... 


213-703-3229
[email protected]


NO SET UP!... NO DESIGN CHARGES!...


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool bro thanks


----------



## flaked85

HOW MUCH FOR 2 PLAQUES LIKE THIS SHIPPED TO MARYLAND.HERE'S A PIC.


----------



## LowRider_69

how much would a pendant run .... just a name


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were cut today....











213-703=3229
[email protected]


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## majestic bike club

a bro u chrome


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!

We also rechrome and regold plaques

Tomas and Junior trusted us in regolding a couple of Imperial plaques... thanks










Big lapel pins... look at the impala how detailed and small it is!....





















any questions we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]

walk into my shop

7353 greenbush ave
north hollywood ca 91605


NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!


----------



## Clown Confusion

that pin looks good


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! .......FREE....FREE..FREE...FREE!


Order was shipped today thanks!



















We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]




NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! .......FREE....FREE..FREE...FREE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE

MY NEW PARTS LOOK REALLY GOOD THANKS JOEL WILL POST PICTURES SOON 

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!...

Mike's sprocket masked up and ready for a gold bath




















Mario's plaques were shipped out today! One plaque with no bracket













We can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!...


----------



## conejoz

ive been waiting 2 mounths for my plauqe and still waiting :uh:


----------



## LATOWNLA

ive been waiting 2 mounths for my plauqe and still waiting 




Hello, you should of have ordered your plaque straight thru me..... then you would have not waited so long.......


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 1 2009, 12:09 AM~14348589
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!...
> 
> Mike's sprocket masked up and ready for a gold bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mario's plaques were shipped out today! One plaque with no bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached at
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!...
> *


nice looking good joe


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!......

Two plaques that we cut yesterday....










Some more plaques that were shipped to Texas... we made one plaque with the legs up.. these are big plaques.. they are 24" across.. i guess in Texas they want everything big...






















we can be reached @

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!......


----------



## BIG TURTLE

THANKS AGAIN JOEL FOR YOUR BUISNESS


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 1 2009, 02:58 PM~14353515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good turtle


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 1 2009, 03:04 PM~14353558
> *looks good turtle
> *


THANKS


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE!.....

Turtle from GT came thru and ordered some bike forks.... there at the chrome shop....

Ths is the design i drew out for him... thanks Homie!










Here are the forks cut...!











Bracket that we make... they bolt on to your plaque... you can 
bolt the bracket down and just remove your plaque wth no problem... the top of the bracket has a 90 degree bend with a slot for adjustment... designed it... All stainless steel so you can ben wth no chrome breaking or peellng...































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE!.....


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 25 2009, 11:40 PM~14303107
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!
> A hood emblem for the homies of Traffic cc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/65daj8.jpg[/i
> [/b][/quote]
> I NEED ONE FOR MY MONTE :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THANKS FOR THE EARRING HOMIE GOT THEM TODAY MY HYNA LOVED THEM THANKS AGAIN JOEL :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Mr Gabino.... when ever you are ready... to make hood emblem.. let us know...thanks


Met up with Miguel the engraver that does all our engraving... i picked some stuff.. he also made a custom sign with his number on it so i can show at shows and give people the direct hook up on his work because i don't engrave... 

These plaques are going to chrome......



























































we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 1 2009, 06:39 PM~14355684
> *NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE!.....
> 
> Turtle from GT came thru and ordered some bike forks.... there at the chrome shop....
> 
> Ths is the design i drew out for him... thanks Homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the forks cut...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracket that we make... they bolt on to your plaque... you can
> bolt the bracket down and just remove your plaque wth no problem...  the top of the bracket has a 90 degree bend with a slot for adjustment...  designed it...  All stainless steel so you can ben wth no chrome breaking or peellng...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE! FREE! FREE!.....
> *


COOL THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Clown Confusion

i like those parts


----------



## LATOWNLA

Thanks Mikey what ever you need let us know....



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Rafa's bike plaque... sent off to the engraver yesterday! i will post the rest of your order later on today... rthanks for the business




















Some plaques that i cut out yesterday now they are sitting at the chrome shop.... 




















thanks for all strong support!

we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## Clown Confusion

you know i will i should be hitting u up for some 12'' parts soon


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 2 2009, 08:49 AM~14361287
> *you know i will i should be hitting u up for some 12'' parts soon
> *



:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 2 2009, 08:49 AM~14361287
> *you know i will i should be hitting u up for some 12'' parts soon
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows the sprocket comeing along


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE... FREE... FREE...!

New plaque.... posted for approval... it ready to cut....! thanks again
it's been a crazy week....











we can be reached at 

213-703-3229 24/7 this is my cell.....

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE... FREE... FREE...!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

what up! Big Turtle... i see you... i should be getting back your forks will let you later thanks Homie!!!!!



EXCANDALOW Posted Today, 12:30 AM 
GOT MY STUFF TODAY.....THANKS HOMIE GREAT DOING BUSSINESS WITH YOU.....WILL DEFINATLY DEAL WITH YOU AGAIN,,,,,,....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks homie anytime we are a phone call away... We been here 10 yrs... and counting.... what ever you need.. thanks again for your business!


NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES! FREE! FREE! FREE!

I was supposed to have the day off but, ihad to come in to design some plaques... our customers are always first.... thanks for the support

This Big ass plaque is being shipped today... thanks for the business
make the same way as the regular plaques just scaled up...




























A bike plaque










thanks for all the new orders...

we can be reached at 

213-703-3229 24/7 thats my cell we are always on the move......

[email protected]




NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES! FREE! FREE! FREE!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 3 2009, 09:37 AM~14371851
> *what up! Big Turtle... i see you... i should be getting back your forks will let you later thanks Homie!!!!!
> EXCANDALOW Posted Today, 12:30 AM
> GOT MY STUFF TODAY.....THANKS HOMIE GREAT DOING BUSSINESS WITH YOU.....WILL DEFINATLY DEAL WITH YOU AGAIN,,,,,,....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks homie anytime we are a phone call away... We been here 10 yrs... and counting.... what ever you need.. thanks again for your business!
> NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES! FREE! FREE! FREE!
> 
> I was supposed to have the day off but, ihad to come  in to design some plaques... our customers are always first.... thanks for the support
> 
> This Big ass plaque is being shipped today... thanks for the business
> make the same way as the regular plaques just scaled up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bike plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the new orders...
> 
> we can be reached at
> 
> 213-703-3229 24/7 thats my cell we are always on the move......
> 
> [email protected]
> NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES! FREE! FREE! FREE!
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool


----------



## BIG TURTLE

....


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

First off, I would again like to thank everyone for there very strong support.. thanks again... We work hard for our customers and are very greatful... We are not happy till our customers are happy.... 

NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New customer... this is one of the plaques that i drew up today.... there other i was not able to post... customers say they are top secret.....










New plaques being shipped out today to DJ.. thanks...










we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]




NO SET UP FEES!.... NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES!..... NO DESIGN CHARGES!

A bicycle frame for Big Turtle... thanks i have your forks and the rest of the stuff will post tomorrow.. thanks again













Some more new plaques that we sent out today......













Another new plaque









we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]


NO SET UP FEES!..... NO DESIGN CHARGES!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 2 2009, 08:43 PM~14366723
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE... FREE... FREE...!
> 
> New plaque.... posted for approval... it ready to cut....! thanks again
> it's been a crazy week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can be reached at
> 
> 213-703-3229 24/7  this is my cell.....
> 
> [email protected]
> NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! FREE... FREE... FREE...!
> *




NICE HOMIE.I'LL BE IN TOUCH AFTER THE HOLIDAYS.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Mikey's sprocket two tone ready to be shpped on monday thanks




























Big Turtles forks chrome and other stuff ready to be picked up.. thanks again!




















213-703-322p

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Rafa's pendant









pendant and mini plaque












A new plaque for Bear and hs crew










We can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]





NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 4 2009, 12:23 PM~14380246
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mikey's sprocket two tone ready to be shpped on monday thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Turtles forks chrome  and other stuff ready to be picked up.. thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 213-703-322p
> 
> [email protected]
> NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> *


 :0 looks good thanks joe


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN FEES!

Got these plaques from chrome shop now they are going to get masked and get two toned...




















New pendant




















We can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## BASH3R

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

Hello, i like to post my contact info, i know its kinda dumb on my part but its keeps me focused or keeps my eyes on the prize... thanks

NO SET-UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN FEES!


We also rechrome plaques... these are for an old friend of ours....he gave them to us for the fast turn around...he gave them to me thrusday afternoon... thanks for your trust























For the homies be Socios





















we can reached at
213-703-3229
[email protected]


NO SET-UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 5 2009, 10:07 AM~14384444
> *Hello, i like to post my contact info, i know its kinda dumb on my part but its keeps me focused or keeps my eyes on the prize... thanks
> 
> NO SET-UP CHARGES!  NO DESIGN FEES!
> We also rechrome plaques... these are for an old friend of ours....he gave them to us for the fast turn around...he gave them to me thrusday afternoon... thanks for your trust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the homies be Socios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can reached at
> 213-703-3229
> [email protected]
> NO SET-UP CHARGES!  NO DESIGN FEES!
> *


----------



## BASH3R

hey joel let me know if I can go pick up the handlebars and the pendent tomorrow morning


----------



## conejoz

TTT :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

More plaques that i picked up on friday... next step to clean put overlay and ship..



















New motorcycle plaque










New spinners for a good customer












we can be reached at 

[email protected]
213-703-3229





NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 4 2009, 12:23 PM~14380246
> *NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mikey's sprocket two tone ready to be shpped on monday thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Turtles forks chrome  and other stuff ready to be picked up.. thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 213-703-322p
> 
> [email protected]
> NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> *


COOL SEE YOU SOON


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!

Some more plaques that i picked up this passed weekend and start thr process to ship out ....































We can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!

Some new plaques that went out today...




















there are finshed plaques



we can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]

thanks for the continued support and all the new orders....




NO SET-UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 1 2009, 10:41 PM~14358826
> *I NEED ONE FOR MY MONTE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


These plaques are all masked up and ready for a gold bath... all masking is done in house for fast turn around...





















We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Here you go... thanks for your business! Sorry for the delay it's just been crazy!...










Another new customer










We can be reached @

[email protected]

213-703-3229





NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 6 2009, 10:36 PM~14399139
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *




:0


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!


Some plaques that we cut out today












New pendant 













we can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]





NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Manuel made the correction.... let me now its ready to roll...










Another big pendant going to engraver to get hooked up!










A new pendant going to the engraver










will post when i get back so you guys can see the big change

we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 8 2009, 12:55 AM~14408975
> *NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!
> Some plaques that we cut out today
> 
> New pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 11:46 PM~14418864
> *:cheesy:
> *


You order that?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 8 2009, 11:55 PM~14418966
> *You order that?
> *


GIFT!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 11:56 PM~14418987
> *GIFT!
> *


new member?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 9 2009, 12:02 AM~14419041
> *new member?
> *


from someone to me!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


El raiders new pendant double stacked, sorry for the delay.....

Here it is cadded on paper










Here it is cut getting ready to be hooked up....



















I met up with the engrave today to drop off and pick up stuff

Here is Rafa's engraved bike plaque

































we can be reached @

[email protected]
213-703-3229




NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


----------



## EL SOCIO

Just got our Big plaque from Jagster :cheesy: Thanks for the quick turnaround Joel
Now that's how you run a buisness


----------



## EL RAIDER

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!
El raiders new pendant double stacked, sorry for the delay.....

Here it is cadded on paper










Here it is cut getting ready to be hooked up....



















we can be reached @

[email protected]
213-703-3229
NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGES!


wow I like it can't wait to get it, thanks Joel


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 9 2009, 07:35 AM~14421598
> *Just got our Big plaque from Jagster  :cheesy: Thanks for the quick turnaround Joel
> Now that's how you run a buisness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Just in time for the Woodland show. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

im thinking about getting a big socios bike club one made


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Jul 9 2009, 07:35 AM~14421598-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just got our Big plaque from Jagster  :cheesy: Thanks for the quick turnaround Joel
> Now that's how you run a buisness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 9 2009, 09:36 AM~14422578
> *  Just in time for the Woodland show.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown confution_@Jul 9 2009, 09:44 AM~14422650
> *im thinking about getting a big  socios bike club one made
> *



yeah yeah


----------



## EL RAIDER

check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more engraved stuff that's at the chrome shop






























Last night dropped off engraved plaques and picked these up... done

these are masked but gold plated




















This the final product....





















We can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]



NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO DESIGN FEES! NO SET UP CHARGE!


Some more plaques that we cut today... that are sitting at the chrome shop tonight










Some bike parts ready to be polished and have a date with the engraver











Shipped out some of these today















We can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO DESIGN FEES! NO SET UP CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


El Raider pendant finished product




















These plaques are to be delieverded at the Denver show...











thanks for the support...


We can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## Clown Confusion

i got the spocket looks good thanks joel


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA+Jul 10 2009, 09:47 AM~14433567-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> El Raider pendant finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached at
> 
> 213-703-3229
> [email protected]
> NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee thx Joel
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown confution_@Jul 10 2009, 09:51 AM~14433596
> *i got the spocket looks good thanks joel
> *


pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 10 2009, 09:47 AM~14433567
> *NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> El Raider pendant finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope I get to see this at the show this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!

Some more new plaques that were already shipped out today!
































We can be reached at

[email protected]

213-703-3229



NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some emblems we made for a good friend of our for his set up...





















We can be reached at 

[email protected]

213-703-3229




NO SET-UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## EL RAIDER

These plaques are to be delieverded at the Denver show...









thanks for the support...
We can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]
NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
[/quote]

I know them guys in Denver are going to be haapy with plaques  good luck in Denver Joel, show every 1 out there the great quality work and fast turn around that Jagster can provide. :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Shipped out some of these plaques yesterday to the high Desert










Made these bad ass tow hitches for Bear.. thanks



















We are in Denver at the lowrider show... talked to alot of people new ones and alot of old friends.... We been following the tour for almost 9 years.... to bad the San Fernando Oldies shows fell on the same day.... that show is 10 minutes away.... i paid a booth their but could not make it.... 



thanks for the strong support!!!!!!
We can be reached at

[email protected]

213-703-3220

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 11 2009, 04:15 PM~14444815
> *NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Shipped out some of these plaques yesterday to the high Desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made these bad ass tow hitches for Bear.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in Denver at the lowrider show... talked to alot of people new ones and alot of old friends.... We been following the tour for almost 9 years.... to bad the San Fernando Oldies shows fell on the same day.... that show is 10 minutes away....  i paid a booth their but could not make it....
> thanks for the strong support!!!!!!
> We can be reached at
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 213-703-3220
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new engraved pendants



















Look how small the cut out is in the car club



















Some more new plaques that were also shipped out












We can be reached @

[email protected]

213-703-3229






NO SET UP FEES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES!.....NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Hello from the Denver Lowrider show... it is crackin......



















Delivered these plaques yesterday and they are already on the cars..thanks .....thats how we been doing it for years..... We are based in Los Angeles were we make shit happen!.....













We can be reached at

[email protected]

213-703-3229

24/7







NO SET UP FEES!.....NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## madrigalkustoms

THE SPROCKETS AND PLAQUE THAT JOEL DID FOR ME.








RELAY BIKE NOT DONE BUT FIRST SHOW, JOEL DONATED THE SPROCKET FOR THIS BIKE. THANK YOU JOEL ONCE AGAIN. 








I HAVE ONE MORE SPROCKET I GOT FROM JOEL BUT I HAVEN'T PUT IN ON. WILL POST PICS WHEN I DO.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Back from Denver last night... very good show... Alot of positive feedback...thanks again to everyone that can by our booth.....

Posting so pixs of out booth before the show opened up........





























There was a MJ sighting...hahaha he danced the whole show....



















we can be reached at

213-703-3229
[email protected]

been here at the shop since 6am have the get back to work... loads of work awaits!!!!.... hahahaha!



NO SET UP FEE! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!

This is a caddy tail light cover engraved.. that we made for good customer! Looks great...










Some more pendants



































Wan be reached at


213-703-3229
[email protected]



NO SET UP CHARGE! NO DESIGN FEES!


----------



## chackbayplaya

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER

looks like Don Joel is bout to kick some ass :0


----------



## conejoz

heres mine sorry for the glare post another later out of car







:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... NO SET UP CHARGE!

We made these custom emblems for a company that s making a or building a custom car for TAPOUT and SANCTIONED BRAND
















































These plaques are ready to be shipped....












We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]






NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... NO SET UP CHARGE!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## GABINO




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP FEES!... NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We made theses a while back... they are come engraved and regular for them lowriding homies... we also have 14










Some lapel pins











Another bad ass pendant we did check out the detail..

















We can be reached at

213-703-3229

[email protected]


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 14 2009, 10:41 AM~14467872
> *NO SET UP FEES!... NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We made theses a while back... they are come engraved and regular for them lowriding homies... we also have 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU SHOULD KEEP THE LOWRIDER CULTURE POSITIVE AND NOT REALLY SUPPORT GANGS...IMO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 14 2009, 11:21 AM~14468221
> *YOU SHOULD KEEP THE LOWRIDER CULTURE POSITIVE AND NOT REALLY SUPPORT GANGS...IMO
> *


UMMM. its a badge for the side of the car. just says youre rollin on 13" wheels. :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 14 2009, 11:21 AM~14468221
> *YOU SHOULD KEEP THE LOWRIDER CULTURE POSITIVE AND NOT REALLY SUPPORT GANGS...IMO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 14 2009, 11:31 AM~14468921
> *UMMM. its a badge for the side of the car.  just says youre rollin on 13" wheels. :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 14 2009, 12:45 AM~14465601
> *NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... NO SET UP CHARGE!
> 
> We made these custom emblems for a company that s making a or building a custom car for TAPOUT and SANCTIONED BRAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These plaques are ready to be shipped....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> NO DESIGN CHARGE!.... NO SET UP CHARGE!
> *


BAD ASS! RIP MASK GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 14 2009, 10:31 AM~14468921
> *UMMM. its a badge for the side of the car.  just says youre rollin on 13" wheels. :uh:
> *


Like the ones that say 22"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 14 2009, 11:21 AM~14468221
> *YOU SHOULD KEEP THE LOWRIDER CULTURE POSITIVE AND NOT REALLY SUPPORT GANGS...IMO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 













Let the record show that *I* would sell some gangster shit because I am a low life and woul try and make money any way possible. :happysad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 12:28 PM~14469617
> *Like the ones that say 22"
> *


OR 26" :0


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 01:28 PM~14469617
> *Like the ones that say 22"
> *


I THOUGHT OF THAT, BUT I FOUND IT ODD THAT HE ONLY MADE 13 AND 14'S


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO DESIGN FEES! NO SET UP CHARGES!

Mick here you go.... sorry for the delay...we been very busy.... doing alot of cads..let us know... its ready to rock and roll... thank for your business....












We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 14 2009, 04:38 PM~14472660
> *I THOUGHT OF THAT, BUT I FOUND IT ODD THAT HE ONLY MADE 13 AND 14'S
> *


WELL THATS THE MOST COMMON SIZE ONA LOWRIDER :uh:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

This for a 5th wheel for a caddy.... its going to be engraved and chrome plated... will post pixs when finished..



























































Bird from Majestics SD called me for some new lapel pins for AZ chapter need for the weekend.... no problem.... cut them today and the are sitting at the chrome plater to take a swim in gold,,, thanks











































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 14 2009, 09:21 AM~14468221
> *YOU SHOULD KEEP THE LOWRIDER CULTURE POSITIVE AND NOT REALLY SUPPORT GANGS...IMO
> *


Ahahahahahahahahahaha ok mr. Peace builder


----------



## RATAFIED

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 15 2009, 10:55 AM~14474158
> *NO DESIGN FEES! NO SET UP CHARGES!
> 
> Mick here you go.... sorry for the delay...we been very busy.... doing alot of cads..let us know... its ready to rock and roll... thank for your business....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> *



awsome can we change the little on were it says car club to SYDNEY AUSTRALIA or AUSTRALIA
CHEERS


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 15 2009, 01:31 AM~14478644
> *Ahahahahahahahahahaha ok mr. Peace builder
> *


I DONT CARE IF YOU GET YA HEADS BLOWN OFF, I JUST WANTED TO CLEAR UP WHAT I SEEN, I THOUGHT IT WAS FOR THE SIZE, BUT IT DIDNT HIT ME UNTIL LATER...


----------



## Low-Life09

BUT ANYWAY JAGSTERS DOES DO SOME ILL ASS WORK, I TRIED CONTACTING THEM YEARS AGO, BUT THERE CONTACT INFO WAS MESSED UP...


----------



## GABINO




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some more plaques that we lasered out yesterday.... the polished ones are going to the engraver today and the other are at the chrome shop.... 










Mick here you go with the change... thanks let us know...










Its still all about LASER POWER!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!












Since the starting of this topic i have posted 800 pixs.... thanks for the support!

we try our best to keep our customers happy thats why i guess we been in business for so long..... also thanks for all the new orders that are coming in....









We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## RATAFIED

cool thats it


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 14 2009, 11:24 AM~14469578
> *X2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 15 2009, 10:26 AM~14480522
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some more plaques that we lasered out yesterday....  the polished ones are going to the engraver today and the other are at the chrome shop....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mick here you go with the change... thanks let us know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its still all about LASER POWER!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the starting of this topic i have posted 800 pixs....  thanks for the support!
> 
> we try our best to keep our customers happy thats why i guess we been in business for so long..... also thanks for all the new orders that are coming in....
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> *


 :biggrin: i see a DWN SOUTH PLAQUE on there... thats wat im talkin bout homie, yall boys dont play over there!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Saw the engraver today here are some pendants










this is going to the gold plater












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 14 2009, 10:21 AM~14468221
> *YOU SHOULD KEEP THE LOWRIDER CULTURE POSITIVE AND NOT REALLY SUPPORT GANGS...IMO
> *


fucking idiot!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2009, 03:04 PM~14484551
> *fucking idiot!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 14 2009, 09:21 AM~14468221
> *YOU SHOULD KEEP THE LOWRIDER CULTURE POSITIVE AND NOT REALLY SUPPORT GANGS...IMO
> *


 :uh: LET ME SMOKE ON WAT UR SMOKING DAYUM... :uh:


----------



## Low-Life09

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

This pendant if for Mr Alfaro..... check out the detail... it took me about 1 hour and a half to cad..thanks hope you like,,,,

this is the cad










Before the polshed









Final product




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbuch av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met up with engraver Miguel.. got somemore engraved parts....they are sitting at the chrome shop...

Gas tank straps for Impala










Valve covers










We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 15 2009, 11:32 PM~14489690
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> This pendant if for Mr Alfaro.....  check out the detail... it took me about 1 hour and a half to cad..thanks hope you like,,,,
> 
> this is the cad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the polshed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbuch av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


im digging the double stacked parts


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some cads of coming plaques...









































Some new clubs that have recently joined our plaque family.... 

thanks for the strong support!!!!!!






We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## S.A.S




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new plaque order going to sin city... thanks Boss












matchin engraved pendant


















Mikey your pendant is ready... i will give it to you on Sunday...ordered and cut on the sameday..thanks



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbuch av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 16 2009, 11:17 PM~14500077
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> A new plaque order going to sin city... thanks Boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matchin engraved pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey your pendant is ready... i will give it to you on Sunday...ordered and cut on the sameday..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> i like thanks joe
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbuch av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 16 2009, 10:17 PM~14500077
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Mikey your pendant is ready... i will give it to you on Sunday...ordered and cut on the sameday..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbuch av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaque that were lasered out....










Some secret plaques that the owners does not want us to post..











this plaque was cadded and cut and was take to the plater the same day...




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## madrigalkustoms

bike complete with sprocket donated by joel. thank you.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2009, 05:04 PM~14484551
> *fucking idiot!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


YOUR MOTHERS A FUCKING IDIOT FOR HAVING YOU....


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 19 2009, 12:08 AM~14515136
> *bike complete with sprocket donated by joel. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT CAME OUT NICE


----------



## GABINO




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some custom emblems for the knock offs... thanks












A new plaque for the homie Gino and his crew... He needed one on an emergency basis i me him at the Sako's this passed friday..thanks see you on tuesday for the rest..























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Arroyo Brothers

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 14 2009, 09:21 AM~14468221
> *YOU SHOULD KEEP THE LOWRIDER CULTURE POSITIVE AND NOT REALLY SUPPORT GANGS...IMO
> *


*YOU FUCKEN IDIOT!!! YOU SHOULD BE BANNED FOR BEING SOOOOO FUCKEN DUMB WAHAHAHAHA 13inch IDIOT !!!* :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 19 2009, 12:12 AM~14515154
> *YOUR MOTHERS A FUCKING IDIOT FOR HAVING YOU....
> *


Your sounded like a retard for saying that shit.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jul 19 2009, 02:07 AM~14515629
> *YOU FUCKEN IDIOT!!! YOU SHOULD BE BANNED FOR BEING SOOOOO FUCKEN DUMB WAHAHAHAHA 13inch IDIOT !!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


LET ME GUESS...YOUR AN OVER WEIGHT NET BANGER WHO CANT GET PUSSY??? AIGHTY BACK TO THE TOPIC....DONT RUIN HIS SHIT... AND LIKE I SAID I ASSUMED ABOUT THAT SHIT, I SHOULD OF KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT, BUT OH WELL...I GUESS NOBODY MAKES MISTAKES ON HERE... :uh:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 19 2009, 01:55 AM~14515599
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some custom emblems for the knock offs... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new plaque for the homie Gino and his crew... He needed one on an emergency basis i me him at the Sako's this passed friday..thanks see you on tuesday for the rest..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



:0 AYO HOW MUCH DO YOUR BIKE PLAUES RUN FOR??? CHROME PLATED


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 18 2009, 11:12 PM~14515154
> *YOUR MOTHERS A FUCKING IDIOT FOR HAVING YOU....
> *


and your dads an idiot for not making ur mom swallow! :angry:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 19 2009, 09:11 AM~14516331
> *and your dads an idiot for not making ur mom swallow!  :angry:
> *



WAIT...ISNT YOUR MOMS MOUTH AN ABORTION CLINIC?? IM DONE WITH YOU LAMES....BACK TO THE TOPIC...


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Here some pics.... 

We are not the best, but we are close enuff!!!!! hahahahahahaah!!!!!!!!! we puttin in work...... people who know us will tell you!!!! 

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

What's up Joel :wave: :wave: Keep up the tight work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Went to the chrome shop this weekend and pick a bunch of stuff up...

Chris's Engraved plaque ready just have to peel... will post pix later... to show off the two tone...





















Majestic's lapel pins ready for there big Banquet this weekend... thanks for your continued business!....





















Also saw the engraver this weekend and he gave me all the engrave plaques that i sent to him this passed weeke... they are sitting at chrome right now... did not take pixs of them but will post when i get the back.. i have one i will post later...

One of Socios engraved pendant gold plated.... I saw them this weekend.... also thanks for the continued business....












thanks for the continued support and all the new orders coming in.... its a whole new week... time to hit it.... and smash thru them orders.... thanks again!!!!!!!

Also met with them boys from Artistics.... lets do what we talked about... thanks!!!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup joel it was cool seeing u yesterday


----------



## Clown Confusion

my sprocket done by jagster :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

YOUR BIKE LOOK SICK ASS FUCK YESTERDAY NICE MEETING YOU


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 20 2009, 06:33 AM~14523767
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Went to the chrome shop this weekend and pick a bunch of stuff up...
> 
> Chris's  Engraved plaque ready just have to peel... will post pix later... to show off the two tone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestic's lapel pins ready for there big Banquet this weekend... thanks  for your continued business!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw the engraver this weekend and he gave me all the engrave plaques that i sent to him this passed weeke... they are sitting at chrome right now... did not take  pixs of them but will post when i get the back.. i have one i will post later...
> 
> One of Socios engraved pendant gold plated....  I saw them this weekend.... also thanks for the continued business....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the continued support and all the new orders coming in....  its a whole new week...  time to hit it.... and smash thru them orders.... thanks again!!!!!!!
> 
> Also met with them boys from Artistics....  lets do what we talked about... thanks!!!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


WHAT UP JOEL HOW MUCH FOR THE LAPEL PINS ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Mr Shaggy your design of your knock off will cut them tomorrow machine is loaded
will make room tomorrow..thanks Homie!










Stacio here is the design of your bike plaque.... we can also make everything from car plaques to keychians thanks!










Some more pixs























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Mr Shaggy your design of your knock off will cut them tomorrow machine is loaded
will make room tomorrow..thanks Homie!










Stacio here is the design of your bike plaque.... we can also make everything from car plaques to keychians thanks!










Some more pixs























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## vicmarcos

hey ive been trying to reach u i cant send the pic by pm dont know how.. but the vector dragon is the pic i have under my name.....so get back at me.. cool thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

One the plaques that we had engraved









The finished product....














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good joe


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 20 2009, 06:05 PM~14529435
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Mr Shaggy your design of your knock off will cut them tomorrow machine is loaded
> will make room tomorrow..thanks Homie!
> 
> Stacio here is the design of your bike plaque.... we can also make everything from car plaques to keychians thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

e mail sent


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Stacio here it is with the correction thansklet me know......!










Some pix...
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

TTT FOR JAGSTER


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques that we lasered of today










Mr Shaggie knock off emblem... check out the detail... this was a test run have to adjust cad a bit... but can be made...





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that i picked up from chrome ready to be masked inhouse lucky that i have the engraver down the street from me and the chrome shop about 25 mins from me... these plaques took about 2 weeks to make from start to finish...
will post pixs when finished




























Here is the design let me know thanks Joel










thanks for all the new order... also thanks for the support! We keep on ticking....




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop





7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## madrigalkustoms




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guezo1

what to know how much u charge to do a custom skull sprocket chromed an some skulls pedals chromed........


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were shipped out today..
































This one is polished and has an appointment with the engraver..












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some more plaques that were shipped out yesterday..










These engrave plaques are all masked up and ready to swim in gold for the two tone experience.... will dip them tomorrow will post pixs of final product!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## vicmarcos

lovin that engraving :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 07:42 PM~14543816
> *TTT FOR JAGSTER
> *



x2


----------



## the poor boys

---


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Made these EMblem for the Man BIG TOPO!




















SOME MORE PICS




























We got history!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 23 2009, 04:13 PM~14563390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> *


i want one of these


----------



## EL RAIDER

I Joel send me a shirt wit my order :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Mr Shaggie's custom knock off emblems... thanks for the work!










Another custom pendant designed by Mr Alfaro,,, thanks
check out the detail










A polished aluminium pc gong to the engrave











Thanks for the strong support... We do our best to make our customer happy!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 21 2009, 08:31 AM~14535962
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Stacio here it is with the correction thansklet me know......!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


KOOL! I WILL BE STOPPIN TO YOUR SHOP FRIDAY EARLY AFTERNOON...


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped out yesterday...










Here your plaque all cleaned up.... now waiting on the engraved pendant! thanks Bro!!!! We thought it was two tone..thanks again










More plaques





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GREAT JOB!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Mr Raider your pendant is ready... ordered today

This is the pendant raw











Hooked up and finished












Eli your lapel pins are ready... let me know..thanks




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Mr Raider your pendant is ready... ordered today

This is the pendant raw











Hooked up and finished










Eli your lapel pins are ready... let me know..thanks































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Raider your pendant is ready... ordered today
> 
> This is the pendant raw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked up and finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fast service, I will wear it in my show n shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss u da man :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were lasered out today!!!!










Puro laser power! hahahahahahahahah! thats funny!




















Some more pixs the homies from Delegation CC


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

This pendant is off to the engraver











Pendant hooked up with chain... shipped










Custom little part...










Taking my son to the beach..... i can still be reached @ 213-703-3229 24/7







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

nice


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT--your pm box is full


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Engraved up NOK plaque with matchin pendant.... thanks homies lokk foward n doing lots of business.....























Some pixs.....































Met up with the engraver also the chromer so we have a lot of item will post later.. thanks for the conitued support...




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking good joel :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Homie Spike frames











Gato's bike plaques... thanks
































Cleaned out my mail box,..... ready to rock and roll




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Fresh engraved forks... going to chrome today!..... then given the two tone treatment...




















Some handle bars we go weld up..


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Pat here you go... let me know... going to cut in a few and get it ready to be engraved..thanks again for your business!!!!!!










Some more work...

The plaque










Also the matchin pendant











Lot of people came to the shop today to place orders thanks for coming thru.... next person bring some lunch! hahahahaha! naw just messing!



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ill mail it lol sup bro those bike parts are bad ass


----------



## the poor boys

:yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New order of plaques that were xhipped out today!











Some more pix of our work...




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Groupe plaques done ready to be shipped out!!!! thanks Homies for the opportunity on remaking your plaque.... thanks 

Remake









replated og










both










Some more pixs of our work





















Thanks Freddy we try our best.... thanks for continued support!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## the poor boys

whats up mike ?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 28 2009, 02:21 PM~14606610
> *whats up mike ?
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Last night i was at Walmart in line and i saw the new lowrider... and i saw this spread... really nice bike!










The Homies from Socios CC






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 28 2009, 04:22 PM~14607880
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Last night i was at Walmart in line and i saw the new lowrider... and i saw this spread...  really nice bike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Homies from Socios CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques that we laser out yesterday!










Chrome valve cover engraved










Mick's plaques ready to go to Australia! thanks 












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

:wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some bike plaque for the homies of Goodtimes CC




















Pat you plaque is ready for the Engraver.... thanks











Rollin Classics toppers




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 29 2009, 03:46 PM~14619507
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14622657
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## GABINO

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :biggrin:


----------



## RATAFIED

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 30 2009, 12:43 AM~14614117
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some plaques that we laser out yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome valve cover engraved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mick's plaques ready to go to Australia!  thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



AWSOME MAN cant wait till it hits down under


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some more pix of our work...








































Left my camara at home....



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Gato" came thru and ordered more!




















REady for chrome










Mike here's the close up on the back pc of your plaque... also going to the engraver













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Another hood emblem going to El paso....










Some new plaques that we lasered out yesterday now the sitting at the chrome shop










Rudy your pendants are getting the engraved treatment...!










Met with Miguel the engraver yesterday dropped off and picked up a bunch of stuff!










Ash tray cover!












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY HOW MUCH FOR JUST CUTTIN SOME BACK SKIRTS WITH A DESIGN IN THE MIDDLE(FOR A 20" BIKE0


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Came to the shop today just to design these plaques

Adding these to our family of plaques.... thanks 




















































Also a big THANKS YOU to Anthony from GROUPE CC.... Had a long interesting 

conversation with him last night.... Much luv and respect to GROUPE CC....


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 25 2009, 11:21 AM~14578658
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> This pendant is off to the engraver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant hooked up with chain... shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom little part...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my son to the beach..... i can still be reached @ 213-703-3229  24/7
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *




I LIKE THE DESIGN LIKE THE MIDDLE CHARM THE ONE WITH THE RED BACK GROUND AND CHAIN...


----------



## RidinLowBC

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 27 2009, 08:22 AM~14592313
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Fresh engraved forks... going to chrome today!..... then given the two tone treatment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some handle bars we go weld up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met up with the chromer and engraver...

El rimo your engraved pendant is done











This s a 6" engraved pendant










Bike plaque engraved going to get the two tone treatment










Jesse it was cool meeting up with you last night talking for a bit.... thanks again 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 1 2009, 12:41 PM~14646918
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met up with the chromer and engraver...
> 
> El rimo  your engraved pendant is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This s a 6" engraved pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike plaque engraved going to get the two tone treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse it was cool meeting up with you last night talking for a bit.... thanks again
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


awesome homie :0


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


David your plaque is all engraved and waiting to chromed on tuesday because they are closed monday... thanks let me know what you thnk... thanks again!










A new necklace for the homies from Ballers!












Thanks to Pete from Forever Clownin CC for coming thru and picking up his plaques that he ordered on monday and delievered on saturday thanks sorry no pixs....

Ran around LA today meeting with people getting orders..thanks.....









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

got my pendant thx Joel :biggrin: 


good quality work and fast service :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 2 2009, 08:05 AM~14651503
> *got my pendant thx Joel  :biggrin:
> good quality work and fast service  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 09:32 PM
> Whats up carnal how was ur finde semana.
> *


What's up Mr SHAGGIE weekend was busy as hell... just connecting the dots... delivering orders and pick up new ones.... 




> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:52 AM
> Cant wait to see the lil shaggy cover
> *


The engraver is hooking it up... i should see him on wednesday should be ready by then... then i should take to chrome by the weekend... should come out bad ass thanks For the Jale.....

Some bike plaques before they took a swim in gold... i will post finished pixs later to burnt out at the moment... long weekend










Did some custom work on this bike about 3-4 years ago










Another good customer of ours...











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Here's your design let me know.. thanks Joel










Here is a bike plaque... all gold


















A pix of a plaque that we did










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

you get my email?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 3 2009, 03:23 PM~14663004
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Here's your design let me know..  thanks Joel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oso's plaque


----------



## BIG ANDREW

was up..
im looking for some custom forks handle bars and a sissy bar...


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were shipped out today...

New Seattle chapter










San Jo chapter










together















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 3 2009, 05:23 PM~14663004
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Here is a bike plaque... all gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :biggrin: They look bad ass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I will finish the transaction by the end of this week. But damn they look sweet, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques going to Robert today... thanks!










Another new plaque going out today!






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup: looking good.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

good stuff


glad to say ive owned some jagster work since when they first started


----------



## LATOWNLA

> *slo Posted Today, 09:21 PM
> good stuff
> 
> 
> glad to say ive owned some jagster work since when they first started
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the support!




> *BILLY_THE_KID Posted Today, 09:18 PM
> 
> *


Your order is almost done! thanks for the business!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that we cut today..... at the chrome shop tonight










bike plaque and pendant






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaque that are shipping out today

Thanks Carlos!









Another new one going to Tucson










A pix of a bike plaque













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt hows it going


----------



## BOMBS INC.

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 3 2009, 10:46 PM~14667835
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that were shipped out today...
> 
> New Seattle chapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Jo chapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Orale Can't wait to order some Patrón Bike Plaques


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Its been crazy busy over here! thanks for all the support!


Some more plaques that were cut today...










Bike plaque going to take a bath in gold for the gold and chrome treatment












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

What up Mikey glad you like them mirrors....


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques that we are adding to our family of plaques

any changes let me know thanks!!!!!!!










These were cut yesterday





























Alex G2G, thanks for coming to the shop yesterday! ready when ever you are thanks


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

one of my members was asking if you do mirrors in a heart shape that go on the handle bars


----------



## Clown Confusion

thank u joel :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

MY MIRRORS DONE BY JAGSTER :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 6 2009, 09:55 AM~14692856
> *MY MIRRORS DONE BY JAGSTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee great job Joel


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 6 2009, 11:55 AM~14692856
> *MY MIRRORS DONE BY JAGSTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukkn sick :0


----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 6 2009, 09:55 AM~14692856
> *MY MIRRORS DONE BY JAGSTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much were those


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 6 2009, 10:55 AM~14692856
> *MY MIRRORS DONE BY JAGSTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :worship: WOW SO THIESE ARE THE MIRRORS THAT YOU DO..ITS WAAAAAY BETTER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT...NICE WORK...


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## Guezo1

how much u get the mirrors done foe they look nice....


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 6 2009, 09:55 AM~14692856
> *MY MIRRORS DONE BY JAGSTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are f**kin nice :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new stuff...

Big UCE earrings










New stuff from the engraver...






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


An orders ready to be shipped out! thanks!

Started with this image....










Bike Plaque










Pendant for bike club










Pendant for car club










Car club Earring for the ladies










Did not know if you wanted car club or bike club on the pendant so i made both let me know thanks a million!


It's still "PURO LASER POWER" Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that we are welcoming to our family of plaques! thanks again!...
let me know if any changes!























plaques are ready to go!

Its been crazy busy here will get to the rest this coming week thansk again!!!!!











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 7 2009, 09:33 AM~14702325
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> An orders ready to be shipped out! thanks!
> 
> Started with this image....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant for bike club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant for car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car club Earring for the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not know if you wanted car club or bike club on the pendant so i made both let me know thanks a million!
> It's still "PURO LASER POWER" Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Good job Joel :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Everything looks tight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majestics delano

looks tight


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 6 2009, 10:55 AM~14692856
> *MY MIRRORS DONE BY JAGSTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT DOES ARE FUCKING NICE!!!! I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO SOME MIRRORS LIKE THAT NOW I KNOW HOW ILL LOOK LIKE :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Pat Here is your bike plaque all engraved up! i posted two pixs one top view and the other side view so you can see the detail.... i will send out on Monday... thanks!



















A new car ckub pendant...












Been away from my computer.... i went to the chrome shop and picked up all the plaques that i posted this week.... also picked and dropped off a bunch of part with the engraver...... thanks for the support....... will post more tpnight....



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RATAFIED

wow how awsome. this bike Plaque arrived here in australia today and i really dig it thanks mate and i will be getting some others 

cheers


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Was a long weekend.... connecting the dots.....

Billy it was good to met you a and your crew.... thanks again....

I plaque that was shipped out this friday..










A new pendant...










Some new emblem for you know who...












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 7 2009, 03:47 PM~14705894
> *ttt for jagster
> *


x2


----------



## madrigalkustoms

joel thank you again for you contribution for the relay for life bike. we were able to raise close to $2200.00 i will hit you up for a couple things. next year will build one also. thanks again.


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Whats up Big Turtle...!

El Raider, the bike looks bad ass.... happy that i made some parts for it!...



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 04:07 PM
> joel thank you again for you contribution for the relay for life bike. we were able to raise close to $2200.00 i will hit you up for a couple things. next year will build one also. thanks again.
> *


Any time..... keep me posted... thanks again......

Some plaques that i lasered out today










A new plaque that was shipped out today... thanks











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 10 2009, 10:36 PM~14732453
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Whats up Big Turtle...!
> 
> El Raider, the bike looks bad ass....  happy that i made some parts for it!...
> Any time..... keep me posted...  thanks again......
> 
> Some plaques that i lasered out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new plaque that was shipped out today... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


u know wat im thinking about getting those clown pedals made :0


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Mr Shaggie... booty kit engrave going to chrome... thanks










Welded bolts










Some new engraved plaques i picked up this weekend!






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

u keeping Miguel busy


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2009, 10:43 PM~14732512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 09:25 PM
> Whats up!!! Looking good carnal
> *


Hey Mr Shaggie thanks, just busy on this side... i have a suprise for you and Freddy tomorow... thanks again...


Some new plaques that we lasered out this afternoon...











Thanks for all support!



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped out yesterday...










A bracket we made for a good homie for his bike thats going to get engraved and two tone..






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

ALMA LATINA will loves those plaques :biggrin: 



tell your daughter Happy B day from us :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

i'm going to need a bike stan for my beach cruiser, so i'll draw something up and send it out to you.


----------



## BOMBS INC.

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 22 2009, 10:01 PM~14556395
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that were shipped out today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is polished and has an appointment with the engraver..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 12 2009, 09:16 AM~14745736
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that were shipped out yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bracket we made for a good homie for his bike thats going to get engraved and two tone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


wats the bracket going to hold?? :0


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques cut today...

Thanks Ruben for the new order









Thanks for all the new order and the continued support....





> *
> 
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:36 AM
> Whats up joel camt wait to see it!!!
> *


Sorry ran out of time,, till tomorrow.. it cam out bad ass.... thanks

Hey that bracket is top secret...




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A two tone bike plaque on its way out to ATL..











A fully engraved pendant leaving to New Mexico












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice bro


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## dave_st214

pm sent


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Yogi Posted Today, 06:47 PM
> Ill be hitting you up soon for my streetstyle plaque
> *


When ever you are ready...thanks








Some more new plaques cut of this afternoon...











Some Pendants for the Homies.... check out the detail.... all the detail......














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Yogi Posted Today, 06:47 PM
> Ill be hitting you up soon for my streetstyle plaque
> *


When ever you are ready...thanks








Some more new plaques cut of this afternoon...











Some Pendants for the Homies.... check out the detail.... all the detail......














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *L-BABY Posted Yesterday, 11:08 PM
> WHERE THA COLDBLOODED RIDAZ PLAQUE?
> *


You guys have not ordered in a while.... order some and i will post up..thanks!!!



> *chuckles Posted Today, 12:08 PM
> just ordered my pendant
> *


Thanks Chuckles will hit it on monday..thanks for your business!!!!!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 11:03 AM
> Looks good!!! Me like it gracias joel
> *


No... thank you and Freddy for all the business!.... thanks again

MIkey... Mirrors look bad ass... better than i expected..thanks again....





Some new plaques being added to our family of plaques...

any corrects hit me up because these plaques are ready to cut thanks again to all...





































Mick here is you other plaque.. let me know










Diamond sprocket...










Pendant












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RATAFIED

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL thanks my son loves it 
cheers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE PART THAT JOEL DID FOR ME ... THANKS HOMIE ...


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques the were shipped on Friday.... thanks RUben!



















MIke's sprocket..













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

THAT LOOKS GOOD JOE THATS THE SIZE SPROCKET I WANT FOR MY LIL TIGER .


----------



## Clown Confusion

:0


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

:cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion

.SORRY MY KEYBORD GOT STUCK


----------



## Clown Confusion

LOOKS GOOD JOE ILL LET U KNOW WHEN I START ON THE LIL TIGER


----------



## Clown Confusion

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A new plaque that was shipped on friday












Some pendants that we made this pass week




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 15 2009, 10:41 PM~14781758
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> A new plaque that was shipped on friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pendants that we made this pass week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 15 2009, 03:26 PM~14778850
> *THAT LOOKS GOOD JOE THATS THE SIZE SPROCKET I WANT FOR MY LIL TIGER .
> *


Whats up Mike? Its for my son's bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Aug 15 2009, 10:54 PM~14781862
> *Whats up Mike? Its for my son's bike.
> *


it came out nice bro


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 16 2009, 08:15 AM~14783201
> *it came out nice bro
> *


Thank you. What about yours? When is it going to done?


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 15 2009, 03:21 PM~14778820
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some new plaques the were shipped on Friday.... thanks RUben!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIke's sprocket..
> Joe Good job! Is it in the mail? Can't wait to get it on my son's bike!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaque that went out this week

Lee's crew











Another new order going to Mike! thanks 











Some wheel dust cover i lasered out on friday fo a homie that came to the shop










thanks for all the support and all the new orders and inquiries....

picked up all the plaques that i cut this passed week from the chrome plater.... will post as the ship..





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques shipped out this passed weekend.....

These plaques were cut out this passed monday and were shipped on friday..


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques that went out this weekend...


Here's the paper pattern of the plaque below...










Whats up dog!!!! look at the detail on that dog...!!!!









New engraveed plaque for big Chris... thanks homie














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Another new plaque that was shipped out today












Some more plaque that we lasered out today....



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 17 2009, 11:07 PM~14800985
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Another new plaque that was shipped out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more plaque that we lasered out today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques that were shipped out yesterday to Bakersfield












A sprocket for the homies of GT!!!












Some custom emblems for a good customer













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Mitch here is your gold parts, they were shipped out today.... see how good they look compared on how they were..thanks again










Some new sprocket... let me now they are ready to be cut..thanks Joel





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice im sending my parts to you


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 18 2009, 04:39 PM~14808974
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mitch here is your gold parts, they were shipped out today.... see how good they look compared on how they were..thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some new sprocket... let me now  they are ready to be cut..thanks Joel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks joel.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 18 2009, 06:39 PM~14808974
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mitch here is your gold parts, they were shipped out today.... see how good they look compared on how they were..thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some new sprocket... let me now  they are ready to be cut..thanks Joel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


DAM THOSE GOLD PLATED PARTS ARE NICE :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

some more plaques that we lasered out today..



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some custom emblem we did fo a good customer....






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

These pendants are going out today..thanks for your business!...






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

looking good.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 19 2009, 01:28 PM~14818145
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> These pendants are going out today..thanks for your business!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


thanks carnal


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 19 2009, 06:49 PM~14821427
> *looking good.
> *


X2 CLEAN WORK


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 19 2009, 02:28 PM~14818145
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> These pendants are going out today..thanks for your business!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## fidel

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 18 2009, 06:39 PM~14808974
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mitch here is your gold parts, they were shipped out today.... see how good they look compared on how they were..thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some new sprocket... let me now  they are ready to be cut..thanks Joel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


wen can i go pick up the heart and the dimond sprokets


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## LATOWNLA

> *PURO CERVANTES Posted Today, 04:24 AM
> TTT
> *


Everything good mister PURO.... will we see you at the super show this year?



> *
> what up! Freddy!
> 
> *



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaque being shipped out today










New pendant shipping today also..

sorry for the pix



















Thanks for coming thru and checking out our work....



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 19 2009, 03:28 PM~14818145
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> These pendants are going out today..thanks for your business!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


:0


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


PURO, Hell Yeah i will have a booth.... been doing it for the last 8 years... come by and say what up! Homie... same place..thanks


New sprocket..thanks let me know thanks again!










A new plaque being added to our plaque family thanks again ... 













> *EL RAIDER Posted Today, 10:03 AM
> was up Joel I see u r a busy man!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up!!!! yeah we are running around it been crazy... but we doing it.... thanks



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT....


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 20 2009, 01:27 PM~14828494
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> PURO, Hell Yeah i will have a booth.... been doing it for the last 8 years... come by and say what up! Homie... same place..thanks
> New sprocket..thanks let me know thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new plaque being added to our plaque family thanks again ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up!!!! yeah we are running around it been crazy... but we doing it.... thanks
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Mr Shaggie's bumper kit.. thanks wa shipped today!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 21 2009, 01:03 AM~14835468
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Shaggie's bumper kit.. thanks wa shipped today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


sick shit :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

X2


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were shipped yesterday... thanks Pete




















A new matching pendant... whats up dog!















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## OGDinoe1

nice :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214

Pm sent


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques that were shipped out today... thanks Carlos



















A new heart sprocket that i did for GT... thanks for the business!1










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## fidel

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 22 2009, 12:37 AM~14845727
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some more new plaques that were shipped out today... thanks Carlos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new heart sprocket that i did for GT... thanks for the business!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


thanks for the sprocket!!

GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some new plaques gettting ready to ship






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 21 2009, 02:03 AM~14835468
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Mr Shaggie's bumper kit.. thanks wa shipped today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



DAMN THIS IS S!CK


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

VERY SATISFIED WITH THE SPROCKET YOU GUYS DID, 4 
MY MEMBERS...THANKS!
TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques beging shipped out... thanks Ruben




















Engraver hooked up some work..thanks















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

NICE


----------



## streetrider




----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: Jagster is top notch.....He even called me on Thanksgiving once, to see how the fam was doing.....Real kool peeps.....when i'm ready for more custom
stuff, i will definitely call him 1st.....!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






> *
> streetrider Posted Today, 08:02 AM
> Jagster is top notch.....He even called me on Thanksgiving once, to see how the fam was doing.....Real kool peeps.....when i'm ready for more custom
> stuff, i will definitely call him 1st.....!!
> *


I remember.. hows everything on your side of town? what ever you need homie... hit us up...thanks again.....



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 09:37 AM
> Whats up carnal
> *


What up Herman.....! was in TJ yesterday.. t was all good.... got stop by the federales busted out big ass guns and shit, they stopped me on the way back fron rosarito... got nervous but they wanted money hit them with 60.00 bucks... lucky my girl was carrying my money.. reached in my pocket and i have 60.00.. so i said here you go...see you... line short very little people on the other side was expecting 2 hours to cross but t was only about 30 mins....

Westside plaque ready to get chrome plated 




















A new pendant for an order gettign ready to be shipped out this week... check out the detail... i love my machine!!!!!










i would like to thank everyone for the continued support... we try our harded to please our customers.... we are very proud of our work...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Went to the chrome shop this friday,,,

triple plated plaques only the best for our customers








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 7 2009, 09:33 AM~14702325
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> An orders ready to be shipped out! thanks!
> 
> Started with this image....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant for bike club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant for car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car club Earring for the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not know if you wanted car club or bike club on the pendant so i made both let me know thanks a million!
> It's still "PURO LASER POWER" Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 24 2009, 08:12 AM~14862208
> *TTT
> *


2x


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THANKS JAGSTER FOR TAKING CARE OF MY GUYS
REALLY SATISFIED WITH THE WORKED YOUVE DONE
AND DAAAM THATS SOME GOOD MATERIAL YOU WORK
WITH..... :cheesy: .....CANT WAIT TO GET MY GUYS REST OF THE PARTS
....THANKS AGAIN.....ITS ALWAYS GOOD WORKING WITH YOU GUYS..


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Today, 09:29 AM
> THANKS JAGSTER FOR TAKING CARE OF MY GUYS
> REALLY SATISFIED WITH THE WORKED YOUVE DONE
> AND DAAAM THATS SOME GOOD MATERIAL YOU WORK
> WITH.....  .....CANT WAIT TO GET MY GUYS REST OF THE PARTS
> ....THANKS AGAIN.....ITS ALWAYS GOOD WORKING WITH YOU GUYS..
> *


Thanks Wendy. working on them design for you will ahve in a couple of days, and thanks again for your Business...

Some more plaques frome the chrome shop..











A customer sent me theses plaques to be rechromed... they came out nice




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MEXICA

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

thanks for the great work you did bro!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that we lasered out today,,,











I would like to thanks everyone for their strong support,,, and thanks for checking out our work...



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped out yesterday

Newlife CC new chapter in Tennessee Thanks!





























New sprocket heading ti the engraver..













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice sprocket


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New two hitch! thanks!




















Some new plaques or order went out today!











plaque with motorcycle plaques











Freddy let me know... thanks



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A new order ready to be shipped...

plaque










Mini plaques





















Freddy here is your Plaque on its way to the chrome shop... had to make a run this morning... FAST SERVICE!!!!

Plaque came out nice!!! can wait to see final product!.......










Some more plaques going to the chrome














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 25 2009, 08:50 AM~14873563
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that were shipped out yesterday
> 
> Newlife CC new chapter in Tennessee Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New sprocket heading ti the engraver..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


thanx for hooking up my daughters sprocket its comming out tite i cant wait tell its done :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 25 2009, 10:44 PM~14883185
> *
> New tow hitch! thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 26 2009, 12:06 PM~14887527
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



q vo Danny,se avienta el vato


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new order that was shipped out today....

car plaques

Look at the gloss of the chrome.... all triple plated!,,,,,
































bike plaques






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

dam Joel u been putting it down, go ahead n take this sun off


----------



## imp63ss

Got my bike plaques today, they are fucking sweet. Great quality work, thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *imp63ss Posted Yesterday, 11:46 PM
> Got my bike plaques today, they are fucking sweet. Great quality work, thank you.
> *


Thanks for your business!.... what ever you need in the future don't hesitate...thanks again...

A new order with all matchin items.. shows the range of our work.. 

Pendants



















Spinners for the Knock offs...











Car club plaque










thanks for checking out out topic....


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good joel


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## the poor boys

i got it today. thanks joel


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 27 2009, 06:49 PM~14902766
> *i got it today. thanks joel
> *


cant wait to get my parts now :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 27 2009, 06:53 PM~14902824
> *cant wait to get my parts now  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 27 2009, 05:53 PM~14902824
> *cant wait to get my parts now  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 27 2009, 06:53 PM~14902824
> *cant wait to get my parts now  :cheesy:
> *



more? :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 28 2009, 08:15 AM~14907884
> *more?  :0
> *


yup


----------



## the poor boys

:nosad:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 05:47 AM
> Whats up carnal!!!
> 
> *


What up ! Herman..... just here at the shop busy ass hell..... have a couple of order i have to finish to send to the chrome shop tomorrrow.... cannot wait for the weekend!... talk to you later..




> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Yesterday, 07:28 PM
> nice work. so wuts the smallest size pendant you can make and still get it engraved? my neice wants 1 for her daughter
> 
> *



We can cut the pendant small but you lose detail on the engraving.... but we can tell the engrave to hook it up with more detail so you can see it... and see what he does... he is very talented... let me know thanks....

some custome emblem we made for a customer










this one is a double stacked one... check out the detail!



















What ever you guys need hit us up.... Mikey i should have them other parts for you later today.... mitch its cool... glad you got that last part..... thanks for everything also i will crack your email open later... just been crazy over here,,with the phone, txts and email.... Just got off with my guys in Japan....




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 27 2009, 06:53 PM~14902824
> *cant wait to get my parts now  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 more parts .getting ready for vegas. :0


----------



## eric in cali

what would it cost me to get these 2 done in prndents?(chrome) also plaques (all in chrome)
raul from socios told me to hit you up for thease 
send all imfo to my message box please


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 28 2009, 02:59 PM~14912643
> *:0 more parts .getting ready for vegas. :0
> *


 :wave: :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 28 2009, 09:02 AM~14908340
> *:nosad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *alfaroair Posted Today, 01:33 AM
> QUOTE(poppa68_KI_4life @ Aug 29 2009, 12:15 AM)
> kool. freddy, i'll hit you up to work out the design bro
> 
> 
> coo bro ill get it ready n ill will send it to joel!! u will like his work....
> *


What up Freddy! send me the design so i can cut it on monday along with the other item... you know how we do it!!!!! on my way to the shop... have a couple of last minute appointments...thanks again.... arato!

These are some pendants and lapel pins before they get gold platted for the good homie Anthony...thanks... check out the crazy detail...

Pendant... check out the sze of the bombs part



















Lapel pin if you thought the top one was small check this one out























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 09:03 PM
> Whats up carnal!!!!!
> *


What up Mr Herman AKA MR SHAGGIE.....! Hey you finished putting that booty kit on....? cannot wait to see the final product,,,,




> *
> PURO CERVANTES Posted Today, 10:48 AM
> SUP JOEL!
> 
> *


What up PURO! everything good on this side... How everything on that side?


The Homie David's two pc. pendant..thanks










Mke's gold plated parts











Mr Alfaro's dog plaque ready chrome plated and ready to be shipped on monday thanks Homie.... for the jale....











i picked alot of plaques from the chrome shop this weekend..... will post later




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

WILL BE COMING TO SEE YOU THIS WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 30 2009, 08:15 AM~14925863
> *WILL BE COMING TO SEE YOU THIS WEEK. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> What up Shaggie!, Hey you get that bumper kit on this weekend, better yet did you start? hahaha! thanks for checking out of work....  we do our best! for our customers!
> 
> *





> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 07:56 AM
> wuts up bro? i see you freddy. get to work! wuts up shaggy? it was kool meeting you finally bro. now just gotta meet MR> jagster so i can get some of this badass work for myself.
> *


Just got your image, will start crackin on that file... Will be going up soon, just not too sure when... but sooner than later.... thanks Joel

Double layer pendant gold and chrome!












Double layer plaque gold and chrome











Car plaque, bike plaque.. pendant
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 31 2009, 08:59 AM~14934294
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Just got your image, will start crackin on that file... Will be going up soon, just not too sure when... but sooner than later.... thanks Joel
> 
> Double layer pendant gold and chrome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double layer plaque gold and chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car plaque, bike plaque.. pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



THIS LOOK LIKE THE SAME THING ON ON WMW PAGE???????WTF


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...=2212079&page=4


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 1 2009, 03:04 AM~14939593
> *THIS LOOK LIKE THE SAME THING ON ON WMW PAGE???????WTF
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...=2212079&page=4
> *


 :0 :around:  hno: :burn:


----------



## fidel

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2009, 06:43 PM~14940003
> *:0 :around:   hno:  :burn:
> *


they told me that wicked metals just comes up wit the desines and they send the desines to jagster so he could do them


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fidel_@Sep 1 2009, 03:48 AM~14940053
> *they told me that wicked metals just comes up wit the desines and they send the desines to jagster so he could do them
> *


He didnt even do that, that was JustDeez as the CAD master behind WMW. :nosad:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2009, 06:51 PM~14940087
> *He didnt even do that, that was JustDeez as the CAD master behind WMW. :nosad:
> *


i heard that jagster does the work for both of them thd they just make the desine


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

what? who?



called you today joel. empty your voicemail :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that i lasered out today...










Another double stack pendant... check out the detail










I ran across these pixs last night.... Yeah i did some work for WMW, We made these plaques... and many others but these came out beautiful.... chrome was perfect and gold was excellant... the quality is second to none... that why i posted them up... here to show our work... Dee's out of the game.... i think he is enjoying life and taking care of himself....




> *
> JUSTDEEZ Posted Today, 05:59 PM
> what? who?
> 
> 
> 
> called you today joel. empty your voicemail
> *


Yeah, we had alot of action 


going on in the shop today... hit me up tomorrow...or better yet ill hit you up tomorrow... thanks



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A new plaque that was shipped out yesterday.....












Made these extended skirts a while back.... makes the car look way better....














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

CAN YOU GUYS MAKE ANY SEAT PANS FOR A 16 INCH BIKE???


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Another new order that was shipped yesterday... thanks Luis!



















Check out the detail on these earring!












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 31 2009, 05:04 PM~14939593
> *THIS LOOK LIKE THE SAME THING ON ON WMW PAGE???????WTF
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...=2212079&page=4
> *


NOT TRYING TO FUCK THIS TOPIC BUT I WAS LIKE WHY WMW POSTING SOME ONE ELSES WORK ON HIS MYSPACE PAGE? :uh:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some small pendant we made... thanks for giving us the chance to make your pendants,, check out the detail.....





































A new sprocket ready for the engraver!











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 2 2009, 12:00 AM~14955909
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some small pendant we made... thanks for giving us the chance to make your pendants,,  check out the detail.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new sprocket ready for the engraver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques the were shipped yesterday...




















Look at the chrome.... it came out bad ass double copper....




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

U KILLING THE COMP :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## 817Lowrider

Them Legions plaques are pimp


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 29 2009, 11:07 PM~14924305
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up Mr Herman AKA MR SHAGGIE.....!  Hey you finished putting that booty kit on....? cannot wait to see the final product,,,,
> What up PURO!  everything good on this side... How everything on that side?
> The Homie David's two pc. pendant..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mke's gold plated parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Alfaro's dog plaque ready chrome plated and ready to be shipped on monday thanks Homie.... for the jale....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i picked alot of plaques from the chrome shop this weekend..... will post later
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 2 2009, 04:50 PM~14963285
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new plaque order that was shipped out today....























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A order that was shipped yesterday 

Bike plaque










Car plaque 










Thanks for all the support! we will continue to do what we do... thanks again!....





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Here a plaque that been working on for the Homie David..... took abit but its pretty conplex.... like they say good food takes time to cook...

the Plaque came out bad ass in person chrome is nice!








































The two pc.. pendant













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

Que pasa Joel :biggrin: Hey bro, I recieved my order yesterday. Everything looks tight  Good job and expect another order from me :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *BILLY_THE_KID Posted Today, 01:33 PM
> Que pasa Joel  Hey bro, I recieved my order yesterday. Everything looks tight  Good job and expect another order from me
> *


Thanks... What ever you need Billy..

Some plaques that we lasered out today










A new order of plaques that were shipped out Yesterday for the Homies!..

Check out the chrome










Machined bottoms...
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT..... LOOKS GOOD JOEL


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Sep 3 2009, 12:33 PM~14971626
> *Que pasa Joel :biggrin:  Hey bro, I recieved my order yesterday. Everything looks tight   Good job and expect another order from me :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Freddy your plaque! thanks Homie










The Pendants all hooked up!




















Some Lapel pins i lasered out yesterday












Yeah those SouthSide plaques have the mold look.... the first ones we made like 

that was about seven years ago... thanks





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

uffin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAY JAGSTER IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU WITH YOUR FAMILY 
THANKS FOR STOPPIN BY ALL THE WAY TO MY HOUSE TO MAKE
ME THAT FAVOR....OH AND FOR THE ICE CREAM... SEE YOU SOON!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 31 2009, 07:04 PM~14939593
> *THIS LOOK LIKE THE SAME THING ON ON WMW PAGE???????WTF
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...=2212079&page=4
> *


i had joel do them for me one of my last customers  thanks again joel


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by fidel+Aug 31 2009, 07:48 PM~14940053-->
> 
> 
> 
> they told me that wicked metals just comes up wit the desines and they send the desines to jagster so he could do them
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been there design for years
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Aug 31 2009, 07:51 PM~14940087
> *He didnt even do that, that was JustDeez as the CAD master behind WMW. :nosad:
> *


yes he was but no he did not do anything on these :uh:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


It was good hanging out with the good people from Goodtimes CC on Friday night and also at the park on Saturday afternoon.... Thanks....

Some lapel pins that I made Thursday before the weekend.... 










These are for money mike..thanks Homie













It wa good to meet up with the guys from Klique East LA and OC thanks for the business



also Thanks for the support!!!!!!!












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY HOMIE I NEED TO GET MY SPOKES GOLD PLATED...HOW MUCH?


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some Pendants for the Homies de Klique! thanks...

Three chapters! these are in chrome gold plated some this pass weekend will post later..





























Met up with the engraver.... yesterday....





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 7 2009, 09:47 AM~15002938
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some Pendants for the Homies de Klique! thanks...
> 
> Three chapters! these are in  chrome  gold plated some this pass weekend will post later..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Met up with the engraver.... yesterday....
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

It looks better than i expected.... and its not ever finished!!!!! looking gooooood Shaggie! 

New Cali mob pendants



















The earrings





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup joel hows it going


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 8 2009, 08:22 AM~15012981
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> It looks better than i expected.... and its not ever finished!!!!! looking gooooood Shaggie!
> 
> New Cali mob pendants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques being added to our plaque family....thanks!!!!!









































Also if they are anychanges let nme know so i can correct them!... thanks again





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:26 PM
> Whats up ese!!!
> *


Not much,,,,, just work.... ! it seem everyone is getting ready for vegas!

A new order that was picked up today....

Some engraved twotone plaques and some pendants



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP JOEL HOW YOU DOING


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

What up Freddy! Que onda!!!!!

whaT up Mitch! just waiting on you!!!!

Mikey sending your stuff out today..thanks again!



> *BIG TURTLE Posted Today, 12:19 AM
> SUP JOEL HOW YOU DOING
> *


What up Big Turtle! just working busy as hell lot of people showing luv... thats what makes us work harder.... hey also looking for a 16" og frame... let me know..thanks Joel







> *alexg1200 Posted Today, 08:07 AM
> QUOTE(alfaroair @ Sep 9 2009, 12:11 AM)
> OH shit you doin Kal koncepts??air syndicate...there bad ass...
> 
> *


Thanks Alex... we try our best and do our best for our customers.... we been in this game for a long time! thanks for trusting us with making your plaques... thanks again ....













Thanks for the props homie. I had to go with the best in the business for plaques. We will be getting some more done real soon. So keep the design Joel. LOL 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG TURTLE

i might have one ill let you know


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 9 2009, 08:47 AM~15025465
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> What up Freddy! Que onda!!!!!
> 
> whaT up Mitch! just waiting on you!!!!
> 
> Mikey sending your stuff out today..thanks again!
> What up Big Turtle! just working busy as hell lot of people showing luv... thats what makes us work harder.... hey also looking for a 16" og frame... let me know..thanks Joel
> Thanks Alex...  we try our best and do our best for our customers.... we been in this game for a long time! thanks for trusting us with making your plaques... thanks again ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props homie. I had to go with the best in the business for plaques. We will be getting some more done real soon. So keep the design Joel. LOL
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


ill keep a look out for 16'' frame for u


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped today,,

Car plaque.. check out the gloss in the chrome...











Bike plaques














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *alfaroair Posted Today, 06:17 AM
> QUOTE(alexg1200 @ Sep 9 2009, 08:07 AM)
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props homie. I had to go with the best in the business for plaques. We will be getting some more done real soon. So keep the design Joel. LOL
> 
> 
> and you did!! good choice...
> 
> que onda joel!!! listo for vegas???
> *


What up Freddy! almost ready.... its been busy over here... yesterday i sent out a package to you guys..... thanks Homie!


Some engraved forks two tone are part of an order thanks JOel




























They fork came out bad ass...





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks bad ass joel.....................


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques that were shipped out today! thanks Homie for the jale!




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that we cut out yesterday for the Homies of GOODTIMES CC! THANKS!!











Emblem that i cut for a good customer... 

Before









Finished










ready to be shipped .. thanks again!!!








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster i still want a shirt :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *alfaroair Posted Today, 12:55 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup joel here you go bro ....the final product!!
> *


Hey Freddy that is bad ass!!!!!!!!!

For the Homies de GOODTIMES!!! thanks let me know its its ready to cut thanks 










Hey sorry for the pix my print broke...



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaque that were picked up today..thanks!!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 9 2009, 10:27 PM~15034917
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that were shipped today,,
> 
> Car plaque.. check out the gloss in the chrome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



dam homies from Watsonville Riders going to be happy with this


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new order that was shipped out to the homie Joe... thanks!

Car plaque












Bike plaque











Pendant
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 11 2009, 02:54 PM~15053413
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Hey Freddy that is bad ass!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For the Homies de GOODTIMES!!!  thanks let me know its its ready to cut thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sorry for the pix my print broke...
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


nice work dogg i was working some thang like that for the homie frosty kids lowrider bicycle using the four lief clovers he already has somethang like it on his 03 chevy s10 will post when i am done with mine not going to be so many though just one for in the center of the forks and maybe two or three on the sissy bar


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Stilo-G

Hey Joel we can i pick up the pendant?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:27 PM
> Whats up carnal the show was good!!!
> *




Good to hear that everything was good....

A new order that was shipped out on friday.... thanks!

Gold plaque











Chrome plaque





















Keychains



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some Safety Stars red, blue and amber available... i just got a batch from the chrome shop...










A new batch chrome plaques























> *alfaroair Posted Today, 07:31 AM
> sup joel!
> *


What up Freddy!.... you must of had a long weekend?....


What up, Mitch!







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

How much for some NEU EXPOSURE C.C keys chains??

Hows the trike parts coming along.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



A new order that was picked up on saturday thanks Joe and Tony


Gold plaque










Mini plaque



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Thanks for the Props... We do our best to keep our customers happy.... thanks!!!!!


Some raw pendants for the homies de LatinLords... thanks !










Its ready to take a bath in gold











some lapel pins





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 14 2009, 12:22 AM~15073027
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Good to hear that everything was good....
> 
> A new order that was shipped out on friday.... thanks!
> 
> Gold plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keychains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


NICE KEYCHAINS


----------



## LowRider_69

how much do carplaques run ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 09:33 PM
> Whats up carnal whats new?
> *


What up Shaggie! same thing just working getting these orders out and also getting ready for vegas...




> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 04:34 PM
> ttt for some tight ass work and 1 kool ass dude. taking care of ALL his customers
> *


Thanks Homie.... 

A new order that was picked up By Alex... thanks

































Thanks for chrcking out our topic



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some engraved stuff.... from the engraver Miquel!!!

A sprocket


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















A bike plaque for the homie Raj











Some brackets

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *alfaroair Posted Today, 10:25 AM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Sep 16 2009, 09:55 AM)
> What up Shaggie!
> 
> 
> sup joel!!!!
> *


what up! Freddy ! Clothng line looking good!


A new two tone plaque that we are working on..




















Some plaques and bike parts that were cut yesterday

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LocoSoCal

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

all this time , i been looking in the *wrong topic*


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



A new order that was shipped a couple of days ago...

plaque










Custom pendant

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LocoSoCal

this is some *BAD ASS WORK* who do i get ahold of to order a full set of parts for a bike ????


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:34 PM
> Cali Mob in the casa whats up way
> *


What up! Welcome!!!!!! Here at home relaxing! whats up with you ?



> *EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. Posted Today, 03:23 PM
> PMED JOEL I HAVE AN OTHER ORDER
> *


Thanks!


Andy's plaque all masked up going to take a swim in gold










Some lapel gold plated


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

we got work to do man!!!!!! gimme a call :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 18 2009, 09:30 AM~15117540
> *
> *


AGREE


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


a towhitch i made yesterday for a good customer of ours....





















A palletero guy came to my shop wanting to hook up his car because business is slow.. so we sat down and bounded around some ideas... i told him that i can make a plaque so he can represent... we put this emblem on his car so we can get an idea how it would look...! he loved it!!!! maybe a whole new industry??? 





















Looks good to me!



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL that is comedy


----------



## LocoSoCal

i need to hook up my corn guy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 3 2009, 09:16 AM~14081891
> *I picked up my parts from JAGSTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal

*this topic needs to be PINNED!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

X2


----------



## Stilo-G

X3


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques that we cut out yesterday!










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 18 2009, 06:51 PM~15122718
> *this topic needs to be PINNED!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some pendant we made

Check out the detail



























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


> *
> *


79 cutty Posted Today, 05:23 AM 
Recieved my product this weekend....fast shipping, great product, and decent prices! Definitely a smooth transaction! 


> *
> Thanks what ever you need!
> 
> *


alfaroair Posted Yesterday, 11:54 PM 
sup locs!!!!!! 


> *
> What up! Looking good!
> 
> *


Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:00 AM 
Whats up way post the pic I send u way of the kit!!! 


> What up! Shaggie...
> 
> Here is Mr Shaggie's Booty Kit finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 11 2009, 09:00 AM~15049556
> *Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:28 PM~15149159
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


DAMN JOEL THE RIMS CAME OUT TIGHT..... I LIKE THEM.... THANKS FOR MAKING THEM FOR ME.....


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 1 2009, 03:16 PM~14950098
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Another new order that was shipped yesterday... thanks Luis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the detail on these earring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


LOVE MY PLAQUE MAN THANKS ALOT NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:28 PM~15149159
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


looks like you found the hubs :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2009, 09:28 PM~15149159
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:28 PM~15149159
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


HOW MUCH FOR CLOWN RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:0


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Andy's plaque after it took a swin in gold.... thanks Homie your plaque was shipped yesterday!.....






















> *lowerdimension63 Posted Today, 08:57 AM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Sep 16 2009, 11:22 PM)
> 
> The gulf coast plaque looks good well they all do I showed him the one you made for me and I definately recommended you when they ask who did my plaque
> 
> *




Thanks Bro! for the Hook up with Andy and for the other new club too!




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2009, 11:28 PM~15149159
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *




 GREAT JOB JOEL! THEY CAME OUT CLEAN !


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!79 cutty Posted Today, 05:23 AM
> Recieved my product this weekend....fast shipping, great product, and decent prices! Definitely a smooth transaction!
> alfaroair Posted Yesterday, 11:54 PM
> sup locs!!!!!!
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:00 AM
> Whats up way post the pic I send u way of the kit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What up! Shaggie...
> 
> Here is Mr Shaggie's Booty Kit finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look very good!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:28 PM~15149159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> DiegoPat Posted Today, 09:16 PM
> TTT FOR JAGSTER!
> KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK!
> 
> Thanks again Joel



Thanks Pat and if you need anything else give me a ring! thanks again!



> Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:33 PM
> Good work way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> what up! we try our best..... hey i will start working on your stuff this week!
> 
> i work better when i'm under pressure!
> 
> 
> 
> lowerdimension63 Posted Today, 01:16 PM
> Looks real good joel, not a problem you know our club has ordered a few like this no complains we recommend your work when they ask, keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! when you need more you know what to do ..thanks!
> 
> Andy thanks for he jale! hope you and your boys like it!
> 
> 
> A new order that shipped out today to the newest GOODTIMES chapter ATL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it man!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T :wave: 
T


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



A new order that was shipoped out to the homies for Klique SD..

plaque and lapel pin in gold















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2009, 09:28 PM~15149159
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some rims we made for the Homie Paul Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


T T T


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 11:54 AM
> What's up carnal
> *


What Up! Mr Shaggie

Some plaques that that were cut today and are sitting at the chrome shop!





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 23 2009, 10:17 PM~15170557
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What Up! Mr Shaggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


crown looks good


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A New plaque that was shipped out yesterday...











A custom box we did for a good customer.. its being chrome plated!





















What up BASH3R! Tell your boy his parts almost done...








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 24 2009, 09:49 AM~15173641
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> A New plaque that was shipped out yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A custom box we did for a good customer.. its being chrome plated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up BASH3R! Tell your boy his parts almost done...
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


will do player  

ill go back for some more things i need you to do later on


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 24 2009, 11:09 AM~15173205
> *crown looks good
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


CUt a fire wall cover out of polished stainless steel for a MC also some covers for the for the set up made out of shinny plexiglass

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:biggrin: :wave: 
GOOD MORNING!


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Went to the chrome shop today to pick stuff up! heres a few pics



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Jess here is your plaque engraved its at the chrome shop... will pick it up on the way back Arizona..thanks!










Some new pendants i did for Stretch..thanks again











Im in Arizona this weekend, people showin luv out here! thanks!




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 25 2009, 09:47 PM~15190393
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Went to the chrome shop today to pick stuff up!  heres a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


NICE!


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

> *alfaroair Posted Yesterday, 10:31 AM
> que onda joel!!
> *


What up Freddy! getting them things ready for you!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 11:14 AM
> What's up!!!
> *


What up Loco!

What up! Jesse your plaque is going to be done this weekend... will hit you up when ready and thanks again!

Andy, thanks for letting us hook you and your boyz up! call me when you guys are ready!...

what up! Mitch!....


Just got back too my shop from Phoenix.... Seen alot of old friends and met alot of new ones.... Had to come to the shop.... a few customers coming to pick up their parts.... ...


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LocoSoCal

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Thanks Paul!.... Will Do!...


Carlos here your plaques... they were shipped out yesterday thansk again!





















Here is the custom box finished!






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

Wud up Joel can u give me a prie for 2 pairs of earings


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2009, 07:08 PM~15222348
> *Wud up Joel can u give me a prie for 2 pairs of earings for my boyfriend?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 29 2009, 05:22 PM~15222511
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Was gona be a suprize but ur noisy ass ain't gettin shit anymore :angry:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2009, 06:25 PM~15222559
> *Was gona be a suprize but ur noisy ass ain't gettin shit anymore :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new plaque that was shipped out today...











some plaques that were lasered out today and are at the chrome shop!....




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2009, 08:25 PM~15222559
> *Was gona be a suprize but ur noisy ass ain't gettin shit anymore :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


A bike we are working on for a homie!










The part are sitting at the world's best chrome shop! ready to be done.... hahahaha!









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some mirros that we made this week,,,






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 30 2009, 10:12 PM~15236407
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some mirros that we made this week,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Hey I seen your work at the phx show u do good work bro. 
Dam I wanted those forkz and mirrors. :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


The homie Mark From Impalas Mag thanks!












Some parts we made and chromed out


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 1 2009, 01:07 PM~15241210
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> The homie Mark From Impalas Mag thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts we made and chromed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Badd ass Joel see u in vegas


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## singlepumpking

TTT FOR THE BEST QUALITY AND SUPPORT USA!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The Homie's plaque ready to take a little swim in Gold











A set of stands we made for a CUstomer...they are being chrome plated!
































> *singlepumpking Posted Today, 09:47 AM
> TTT FOR THE BEST QUALITY AND SUPPORT USA!
> *


Thanks Homie thats waht its all about..... MADE IN THE U.S.A. 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 30 2009, 11:12 PM~15236407
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some mirros that we made this week,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


nice work dogg


----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 30 2009, 11:12 PM~15236407
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some mirros that we made this week,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


dang joel those are nice :0


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *DiegoPat Posted Today, 10:16 PM
> TTT for quality workmanship!
> *


Thanks Pat what ever you need let us know..thanks

A new plaque order that went out today...











Last minute plaques ordered 





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 30 2009, 11:12 PM~15236407
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some mirros that we made this week,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


dammm player those mirrors look more like jewelry lol :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## the poor boys

X2


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












The homies Jesse Plaque done


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

gold plating, sprocket, mirrors made by JAGSTER :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

very nice :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Jesse anytime Homie, i have the other one in the works... thanks again for the work!

What up Big Turtle! thanks for everything!


Some lapel pins



















Some new plaques that were picked up this weekend!































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin: lookin good


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 30 2009, 10:12 PM~15236407
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some mirros that we made this week,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



THANKS, MAN THEY LOOK REAL GOOD ON THE TRIKE CAN'T WAIT TO POST PIC'S LATER. AGAIN THANKS!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaque that we cut today...











Some earring.. for the homies check out the detail and how small it is...





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn stilo arts gonna love those.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 5 2009, 09:37 PM~15279125
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaque that we cut today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some earring.. for the homies check out the detail and how small it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :0 good looking out joel my lil sis can't till she gets them


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2009, 09:50 PM~15279204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn stilo arts gonna love those.
> *


Haha :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new plaque we made for Art.... good luck on the new club!












I bike we Been working on... check out the detail...























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 6 2009, 09:51 AM~15281241
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> A new plaque we made for Art.... good luck on the new club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bike we Been working on... check out the detail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


dammm thats some nice ass work


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Working on this new plaque










New pendant also in process for vegas




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 6 2009, 10:57 PM~15289566
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Working on this new plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pendant also in process for vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some work i did on Big Turtle's daughters bike..thanks Homie
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THANKS! JAGSTER  CANT WAIT TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER AND HIT THE SHOW.
IM 100% HAPPY WITH YOUR WORK... :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new order ready for vegas!






































I would like to thank everyone for the strong support ..thanks again....





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some forks that have a date with the engraver










Another bike we cut for a homie










Some plaques that we cut yesterday... ran of of time













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

see u in vegas Joel


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

nice work on that set dogg


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Oct 9 2009, 12:22 AM~15308874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work on that set dogg
> *


thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looking good. Im glad you let the disrespectful suddle remarks roll off your back. you do good work as well as the competition.


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *alfaroair Posted Today, 11:00 AM
> TTT!!
> *


What up Freddy! were you at? thought you were coming.!...



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 12:16 PM
> Whats
> up ese see u in Vegas way
> *


You got that right big Dawg!

I been in vegas since late night.... rolled in today, saw alot of people today!




















Juan, thanks for the Job,,, here are your babies... there at the chrome shop..











New ELITE Pendant before a gold bath... check out how small Nor Cal....! Detail thats what its all about!....










Thanks for all the support!!!! :biggrin: Luv Doing what we do!















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

bump :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 10 2009, 04:12 PM~15321028
> *bump  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were picked up in Vegas, thanks










Lapel pins and pendants in gold












Vegas was a Blast, met alot of new customers and saw alot of old customers... got a bunch of orders... alot of people from Layitlow came thru to show us luv,, all i have to say is thanks..... we will continue to do what we do,,,,, thanks again






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

thanks again for the necklace bro


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## EL RAIDER

was up Joel need some rims for my son's bike


----------



## Clown Confusion

i need ill just call u


----------



## MR.3D

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Oct 8 2009, 10:22 PM~15308874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work on that set dogg
> *


CANT WAIT TO GET THEM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 11:29 PM
> q vo Joel glad u n da familia made it home safe, thx 4 da pendant n shirts  but got damm u still counting money u were hella busy  u were killing da comp
> *


Thanks Homie what ever you need just let me know.... Hell yeah we were busy....
at the end of the night i was tired and just wanted to get back to LA to get working on everything... got a bunch cadding to do....thanks again...



> *MR.3D Posted Today, 12:12 PM
> QUOTE(lowdhotchkiss @ Oct 8 2009, 10:22 PM)
> 
> nice work on that set dogg
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT TO GET THEM
> *


Thanks for the order tehy are on a UPS truck some where thansk again Joel 



Another plaque that was picked up in Vegas.... waiting on the order thanks..










A couple of pins and pendants all gold plated that were order for the show,,,












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160
We can be reached @

213-703-3229


----------



## MR.559

What's up homie good talking to you out there in Vegas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

joel, send me that info...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT....


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Oct 13 2009, 12:12 PM~15342977
> *CANT WAIT TO GET THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


parts look sick


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY JOEL THANKS FOR DOING MY DAUGHTERS PARTS
THEY LOOKED GREAT ON THE BIKE.....I GOT SO MANY GOOD
FEED BACK FROM IT, ITS JUST AMAZING WHAT A CHANGE IT
MADE ON THE BIKE.....SPECIALLY THE SISSY BARS I SAW ALOT
OF PEOPLE TAKING PICTURES OF IT.....THANKS ONCE AGAIN AND
WELL WERE NOT DONE YET....STILL NEED A FEW MORE THINGS....
OH BY THE WAY SHE TOOK 2ND PLACE ON "16" SEMI CUSTOM :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 13 2009, 06:05 PM~15346948
> *HEY JOEL THANKS FOR DOING MY DAUGHTERS PARTS
> THEY LOOKED GREAT ON THE BIKE.....I GOT SO MANY GOOD
> FEED BACK FROM IT, ITS JUST AMAZING WHAT A CHANGE IT
> MADE ON THE BIKE.....SPECIALLY THE SISSY BARS I SAW ALOT
> OF PEOPLE TAKING PICTURES OF IT.....THANKS ONCE AGAIN AND
> WELL WERE NOT DONE YET....STILL NEED A FEW MORE THINGS....
> OH BY THE WAY SHE TOOK 2ND PLACE ON "16" SEMI CUSTOM  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

cant wait to get my stuff


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 13 2009, 06:05 PM~15346948
> *HEY JOEL THANKS FOR DOING MY DAUGHTERS PARTS
> THEY LOOKED GREAT ON THE BIKE.....I GOT SO MANY GOOD
> FEED BACK FROM IT, ITS JUST AMAZING WHAT A CHANGE IT
> MADE ON THE BIKE.....SPECIALLY THE SISSY BARS I SAW ALOT
> OF PEOPLE TAKING PICTURES OF IT.....THANKS ONCE AGAIN AND
> WELL WERE NOT DONE YET....STILL NEED A FEW MORE THINGS....
> OH BY THE WAY SHE TOOK 2ND PLACE ON "16" SEMI CUSTOM  :biggrin:
> *



congrats


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *SAC_TOWN Posted Today, 09:27 PM
> cant wait to get my stuff
> *


Hello, will start working on you order tomorrow... thanks ! Just have a stack of plaques to cad but yours is first...



> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Today, 06:05 PM
> HEY JOEL THANKS FOR DOING MY DAUGHTERS PARTS
> THEY LOOKED GREAT ON THE BIKE.....I GOT SO MANY GOOD
> FEED BACK FROM IT, ITS JUST AMAZING WHAT A CHANGE IT
> MADE ON THE BIKE.....SPECIALLY THE SISSY BARS I SAW ALOT
> OF PEOPLE TAKING PICTURES OF IT.....THANKS ONCE AGAIN AND
> WELL WERE NOT DONE YET....STILL NEED A FEW MORE THINGS....
> OH BY THE WAY SHE TOOK 2ND PLACE ON "16" SEMI CUSTOM
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Wendy, what ever you need... let me know and i will be more than happy to help... and congrats....
> 
> A UCE bike plaque that was picked up at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bike plaque that was picked up in Vegas... thanks CR, just waitng on that big order..thanks a million...[
> 
> IMG]http://i36.tinypic.com/rqw8i9.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 9160
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

THANKS JOEL FOR ALL THE HARD WORK


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> SAC_TOWN Posted Today, 09:27 PM
> cant wait to get my stuff


Hello, will start working on you order tomorrow... thanks ! Just have a stack of plaques to cad but yours is first...



> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Today, 06:05 PM
> HEY JOEL THANKS FOR DOING MY DAUGHTERS PARTS
> THEY LOOKED GREAT ON THE BIKE.....I GOT SO MANY GOOD
> FEED BACK FROM IT, ITS JUST AMAZING WHAT A CHANGE IT
> MADE ON THE BIKE.....SPECIALLY THE SISSY BARS I SAW ALOT
> OF PEOPLE TAKING PICTURES OF IT.....THANKS ONCE AGAIN AND
> WELL WERE NOT DONE YET....STILL NEED A FEW MORE THINGS....
> OH BY THE WAY SHE TOOK 2ND PLACE ON "16" SEMI CUSTOM
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Wendy, what ever you need... let me know and i will be more than happy to help... and congrats....
> 
> A UCE bike plaque that was picked up at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bike plaque that was picked up in Vegas... thanks CR, just waitng on that big order..thanks a million...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Elite pendants all gold plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New lapel pins check out the detail and small..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCANDALOW Posted Yesterday, 11:45 PM
> joel this is your 63??
> 
> you showed us one you had bought about 15 years back when we first did bussiness...is this it??
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro! yeah i bought this car about 9 years ago but its been done for about 7 years... i had a lot of offers, but i will rather keep it.. it almost left to Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alfaroair Posted Yesterday, 12:40 PM
> sup joel!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey What up! missed you over there in Vegas!.... i will be up NOrth real soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 03:06 PM
> Looking good Joel !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was good to see you in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG TURTLE Posted Yesterday, 10:40 PM
> THANKS JOEL FOR ALL THE HARD WORK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. what ever you need thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 9160
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## EL RAIDER

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

thx 4 the parts!
we took 2nd full, best murals, and 3rd best in show !


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 14 2009, 03:35 PM~15357559
> *thx 4 the parts!
> we took 2nd full, best murals, and 3rd best in show !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THANKS JOEL FOR OUR PARTS ! YOU DID A GREAT JOB!!! ON THESE TWO BIKES
WE BOTH TOOK 2ND PLACE ON SEMI AND MILD 16INCH
_QUEEN OF THE STREETS_
























[/quote]
_DRAMA QUEEN_
















[/quote


----------



## Stilo-G

Wup Joel good seeing you in vegas.. damm homie it was a busy day for you que-no... gracias for the earings they came out badd ass my lil sis put them on right away and gracias for the shirt I whore it the next day haha..... TTT for the home Joel


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 15 2009, 12:43 AM~15362493
> *Wup Joel good seeing you in vegas.. damm homie it was a busy day for you que-no... gracias for the earings they came out badd ass my lil sis put them on right away and gracias for the shirt I whore it the next day haha..... TTT for the home Joel
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:yes:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 14 2009, 09:52 PM~15362600
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new gold pendants for the Homies out of AZ










Larry here are your new plaques, double stacked thanks for give us the opportunity on doing your plaques!



















some plaque we clasered out yesterday... 













> *Stilo-G Posted Yesterday, 10:43 PM
> Wup Joel good seeing you in vegas.. damm homie it was a busy day for you que-no... gracias for the earings they came out badd ass my lil sis put them on right away and gracias for the shirt I whore it the next day haha..... TTT for the home Joel
> *


thanks homie it was good to see you also.... glad that you liked them earrings... anything you need just call or come do to the shop.... thanks again..



> *not.my.mans.caddy Posted Yesterday, 04:35 PM
> thx 4 the parts!
> we took 2nd full, best murals, and 3rd best in show !
> *


Congrats.... i saw your trike it looked very nice.... Also thanks Lisa for letting us help you out on them parts and what ever you need come to the shop or give us a call thank again Joel

I would like to thank all the GOODTIMERS for the great support... and especially Wendy..thanks Joel... to this day i remember the first time i met with Paul to make his Plaque about or Around 10 years ago... thanks again..


It was also good to talk to MR 559 and them guys from ELITE..thanks





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160
We can be reached @

213-703-3229


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup joel thank u for helping me out i took 2nd place at the vegas show


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> THANKS JOEL FOR OUR PARTS ! YOU DID A GREAT JOB!!! ON THESE TWO BIKES
> WE BOTH TOOK 2ND PLACE ON SEMI AND MILD 16INCH
> _QUEEN OF THE STREETS_


_DRAMA QUEEN_
















[/quote
[/quote]

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some pthat we plaques that we lasered out today... 











MR SAC_TOWN, Here is your order thanks 












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160
We can be reached @


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 15 2009, 11:23 PM~15374282
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some pthat we plaques that we lasered out today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR SAC_TOWN, Here is your order thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 9160
> We can be reached @
> *


 :0 it came out nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks joel cant wait to see them chromed :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *deesta Posted Today, 01:44 AM
> . Dam that was quic, we just put are order in vegas at jagster's booth for 2 plaques
> *


What up! It was good to see you guys in Vegas! Yeah we got your order in process the chome one at the chrome shop and the other just got to the engraver also Ty ordered another one its also at the engraver... thanks again and also thanks for dropping by our booth in vegas!!!!

A new engraved plaque getting masked and doing some laps in the gold tank...










Another new plaque for them Desert Boys! thanks again!










What up Big Turtle!!!! Bike is looking sweet!!! let me know if you need something or fuck it come to the shop.... you know the deal..thanks for everything!!!!




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good how much for clown pedals chrome and gold


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 16 2009, 12:26 AM~15374744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


siick


----------



## LowRider_69

what r ur prices on a set of 20 inch coaster rims?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 16 2009, 08:57 AM~15376500
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up! It was good to see you guys in Vegas! Yeah we got your order in process the chome one at the chrome shop and the other just got to the engraver also Ty ordered another one its also at the engraver... thanks again and also thanks for dropping by our booth in vegas!!!!
> 
> A new engraved plaque getting masked and doing some laps in the gold tank...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another new plaque for them Desert Boys! thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up Big Turtle!!!! Bike is looking sweet!!! let me know if you need something or fuck it come to the shop.... you know the deal..thanks for everything!!!!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 9160
> *


thanks again  you did good with all the parts  cant wait to start again ill call you soon


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New Group lapel pin before golded plated,,










gold pendant for the Homies from Majestcs!!!!!












thanks Turtle!!









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 15 2009, 10:23 PM~15374282
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some pthat we plaques that we lasered out today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR SAC_TOWN, Here is your order thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229 :0
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 9160
> We can be reached @
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new plaque that was picked up this weekend!! thanks Gabe











This is the Majestic gold pendant...











Thanks for all the new orders that were sent in this weekend... 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160


----------



## EL RAIDER

was up Joel check your pm got another customer 4 u


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 19 2009, 04:23 PM~15405065
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *EL RAIDER Posted Today, 10:31 AM
> was up Joel check your pm got another customer 4 u
> *


Thanks Mr El Raider!!!!!!

Some new plaques that were lasered today....












A new engraved plaque getting ready to shipp to Imperial Valley...
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 9160


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *DiegoPat Posted Today, 12:45 AM
> 
> Beautifully done!
> *


Thanks Pat! We try our best.... what ever you need Pat let us know..thanks again!

A new plaque that was shipped yesterday!










A two pc. pendant going to Phoenix..

Check out how small and the detail!...





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKING GOOD JOEL


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup joel lets talk about those clown pedals


----------



## GUS 650




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Clown confution Posted Today, 03:44 PM
> sup joel lets talk about those clown pedals
> *


Mikey When ever you are ready... let do it!!!! thanks

some new plaques that were shipped out today... thanks Juan!!!!


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87

any pics of the Justdeez Designed (GUERRERO) plaque already chrome
:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were shpped to Arkansas... thanks Carlos!!
























> PURO CERVANTES Posted Today, 10:15 AM


What up ! Puro!




> westside66 Posted Today, 08:59 AM
> 
> 
> Them Westside Familia plaque going to look good when they are all engaved up!! drop them with Miguel today...
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


ORALE JOE DAMN U MOVIN FAST WE LIKES THAT, CAINT WAIT...... 
[/QUOTE]

What up David!!! got them going qwik,,, trying to have that chrome plaque for the weekend... i also am work on that other secret plaque....



> BiG GiO Posted Today, 09:51 AM
> nice work joe!


Thanks Bro!!!




> knightsgirl19 Posted Today, 11:03 AM
> any pics of the Justdeez Designed (GUERRERO) plaque already chrome


Hello will post tomorrow..thanks!!! came out nice













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 19 2009, 10:59 PM~15408900
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks Mr El Raider!!!!!!
> 
> Some new plaques that were lasered today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new engraved plaque getting ready to shipp to Imperial Valley...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 9160
> *




WOW! CLEAN JOB :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 15 2009, 09:31 AM~15364665
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some more new gold pendants for the Homies out of AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry here are your new plaques, double stacked thanks for give us the opportunity on doing your plaques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some plaque we clasered out yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie it was good to see you also.... glad that you liked them earrings... anything you need just call or come do to the shop.... thanks again..
> Congrats.... i saw your trike it looked very nice....  Also thanks Lisa for letting us help you out on them parts and what ever you need come to the shop or give us a call thank again Joel
> 
> I would like to thank all the GOODTIMERS  for the great support... and especially Wendy..thanks Joel...  to this day i remember the first time i met with Paul to make his Plaque about or Around 10 years ago... thanks again..
> It was also good to talk to MR 559 and them guys from ELITE..thanks
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 9160
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> *



HAY JAGSTER WHATS UP!
WHEN EVER YOU GET A CHANCE HIT ME UP...
STILL GONNA WANT THE OTHER COUPLE OF THINGS FOR THE BIKE...
THANKS!!!  .....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaque that went out Yesterday











Another new plaque on its way to Houston











Pendant!















Hello Wendy just a call when you can or come to the shop...thanks 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 22 2009, 02:03 PM~15435453
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaque that went out Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another new plaque on its way to Houston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Wendy just a call when you can or come to the shop...thanks
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



OK THANKS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 22 2009, 03:03 PM~15435453
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaque that went out Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another new plaque on its way to Houston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Wendy just a call when you can or come to the shop...thanks
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 22 2009, 12:03 PM~15435453
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms

it was nice to see your shop. you and your dad are really cool people, i enjoyed the short visit. hopefully next time i can go more for business. thanks for everything. Next year we will be doing bigger things. i had more things i wanted to ask, i'll send you an e-mail later.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



A Bulldog for the homies in Fresno!!




















These lapel pins are very small and detailed... 

Here you go a sample..































> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 05:38 PM
> wuts up mr joel and mr alfaro?
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 08:54 PM
> it was nice to see your shop. you and your dad are really cool people, i enjoyed the short visit. hopefully next time i can go more for business. thanks for everything. Next year we will be doing bigger things. i had more things i wanted to ask, i'll send you an e-mail later*


It was good to meet you also in person... anytime you are in LA drop by... anything you need hit us up! thanks













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## fairydust87

thanks looks great


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 22 2009, 10:30 PM~15441376
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> A Bulldog for the homies in Fresno!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


man i want a clown one now..........


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 22 2009, 09:30 PM~15441376
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> A Bulldog for the homies in Fresno!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


i wonder who these are for ..........


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 07:48 AM
> damn, those pins are tight. whats up ralphie?
> *



:biggrin: 

Some plaques that were cut yesterday










new pendant raw getting ready to be hooked up!!!!





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 22 2009, 09:30 PM~15441376
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> A Bulldog for the homies in Fresno!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These lapel pins are very small and detailed...
> 
> Here you go a sample..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> It was good to meet you also in person... anytime you are in LA drop by... anything you need hit us up! thanks
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *




Its for Elite Fresno chpt.  p.m me a price for one raw Joel


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

What up! Gil going to have something for you real soon, just ran out of town this week,,thanks !!!!



> *EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. Posted Today, 09:09 PM
> QUOTE(poppa68_KI_4life @ Oct 23 2009, 08:48 AM)
> damn, those pins are tight. whats up ralphie?
> 
> joel hooking you guys up
> 
> 
> thanks those are for the homies for our christmass dinner  its my gift to everybody n the club
> and  you no it gil, hes takin care of us good dude and great service
> *


Thanks!!!! :biggrin: thanks

New plaque that was shipped out today..thanks Bobby!!!










A double stack pendant... for the Homies from ELITE!!























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 23 2009, 11:02 PM~15451888
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> What up! Gil going to have something for you real soon, just ran out of town this week,,thanks !!!!
> Thanks!!!!  :biggrin: thanks
> 
> New plaque that was shipped out today..thanks Bobby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double stack pendant... for the Homies from ELITE!!look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


I job we did for A homie...

Pedal car plaque











A matching pendant
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New Pendants for the homies

i would like to thank Camacho for taking care of us at theshow and also the rest of the La Gente CC.. 











Two tone Pendant




















New plaque that was picked up this weekend
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

casper's parts done yet or what??


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 10:02 PM~15465429
> *casper's parts done yet or what??
> *


go to the shop and see dont u live in la :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 25 2009, 10:06 PM~15465450
> *go to the shop and see dont u live in la :biggrin:
> *


dont wanna go for no reason, plus i dont gotta car sooooo......


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 10:09 PM~15465471
> *dont wanna go for no reason, plus i dont gotta car sooooo......
> *


THATS TRUE BRO


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 25 2009, 10:15 PM~15465530
> *THATS TRUE BRO
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

> *BASH3R Posted Today, 10:09 PM
> QUOTE(Clown confution @ Oct 25 2009, 10:06 PM)
> go to the shop and see dont u live in la
> 
> 
> dont wanna go for no reason, plus i dont gotta car sooooo......
> *


They been done.... Casper did not want me to post... they came out bad ass! theres another bike we did part for and customer doesn't want them posted..thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 10:15 PM~15465535
> *
> *


HOWS UR BIKE COMING ALONG IT LOOKED NICE IN VEGAS


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 25 2009, 10:18 PM~15465580
> *HOWS UR BIKE COMING ALONG IT LOOKED NICE IN VEGAS
> *


its comming, hoping to have every part on it updated by new years  

hows your coming along??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 25 2009, 10:18 PM~15465578
> *They been done.... Casper did not want me to post...  they came out bad ass! theres another bike we did part for and customer doesn't want them posted..thanks
> *


cool, hes been asking me to ask you but i lagged it lol, they ready to pick up??


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 10:20 PM~15465588
> *its comming, hoping to have every part on it updated by new years
> 
> hows your coming along??
> *


it coming along thats all i can say


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 25 2009, 09:41 PM~15465799
> *it coming along thats all i can say
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 25 2009, 10:41 PM~15465799
> *it coming along thats all i can say
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Homie David's Plaque

Cut monday, picked up on friday at the show on his car on Sunday ...


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## LocoSoCal

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## SAC_TOWN

hey joel hows my stuff ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were lasered out today......










Some bulldog pendants for the homies in Fresno....






















> *SAC_TOWN Posted Today, 11:01 PM
> hey joel hows my stuff ?
> *


Hello, your stuff was shipped out today.. will post tomorrow..thanks






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 26 2009, 10:01 PM~15477980
> *hey joel hows my stuff ?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 26 2009, 11:01 PM~15477980
> *hey joel hows my stuff ?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

SAC-TOWNS ORDER... THANKS !!

plaque









pendant









keychain



















Grill emblem



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good joel


----------



## the poor boys

X2


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Mini plaque











We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]
how much would it be for like two Valley Cruisers plaques like these? let me know joel. i'll e-mail you the info on the pins. thanks for your service.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 27 2009, 09:17 AM~15480338
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> SAC-TOWNS ORDER... THANKS !!
> 
> plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grill emblem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :cheesy: it came out badass :thumbsup: thanks again joel


----------



## Stilo-G

good seeing u at the shop


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met with Miguel the engraved to pick up and drop off items,,,,, check out these plaques before the get chrome plated










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKING GOOD THOSE PLAQUES ARE CLEANN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Big Page's plaque... 4' scale up... made exactly the same as the regular one... polishing right now.. thanks










A set of custom Knock offs for Linda as you can see!!!
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SAC_TOWN

hey joel i got my stuff today  fuckin badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831

Q VO JOEL!!! JUST GOT MY ORDER TODAY IM HAPPY WITH HOW IT CAME OUT ONCE AGAIN THANKS HOMIE... ELITE DOUBLE STACK PENDANT 2TONE... GRACIAS ILL HIT U UP NEXT WEEK FOR MORE :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 06:47 PM~15497098
> *Q VO JOEL!!! JUST GOT MY ORDER TODAY IM HAPPY WITH HOW IT CAME OUT ONCE AGAIN THANKS HOMIE... ELITE DOUBLE STACK PENDANT 2TONE... GRACIAS ILL HIT U UP NEXT WEEK FOR MORE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaam. carlos that one was for you? i seen it at his shop when i went over there. it came out bad ass.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Plaques that were shipped out today... thanks Chris











































> *SAC_TOWN Posted Today, 04:07 PM
> hey joel i got my stuff today  fuckin badass
> *


I am happy that you liked your items, what ever you need let us know... thanks for your business !!!!  



> *POISON 831 Posted Today, 06:47 PM
> Q VO JOEL!!! JUST GOT MY ORDER TODAY IM HAPPY WITH HOW IT CAME OUT ONCE AGAIN THANKS HOMIE... ELITE DOUBLE STACK PENDANT 2TONE... GRACIAS ILL HIT U UP NEXT WEEK FOR MORE
> 
> 
> *


Thanks brother!!!! it means alot to us.... thanks we are aphone call away,,thanks

Mr Madrigal just finished you order today thanks.... will shot you an email tomorrow... thanks









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 28 2009, 11:53 PM~15500214
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Plaques that were shipped out today... thanks Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that you liked your items, what ever you need let us know... thanks for your business !!!!
> Thanks brother!!!!  it means alot to us.... thanks we are aphone call away,,thanks
> 
> Mr Madrigal just finished you order today thanks.... will shot you an email tomorrow... thanks
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



nice logo


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

ill be hitting you up again shortly


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaque that was shipped yesterday...











Finished product to the homies in Fresno!!!!




















The Homies representing!






















> *RAIDERSEQUAL Posted Today, 09:20 AM
> ill be hitting you up again shortly
> *


Thanks!!!!! anything you may need.... :biggrin: 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

uffin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T :biggrin: 
T


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that we lasered out yesterday!!!











Lapel pin order is ready thanks!!!!!










Jose your Pendants!!!! thanks for everything and the projects that you a shooting thru..thanks again Joel




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

Jose your Pendants!!!! thanks for everything and the projects that you a shooting thru..thanks again Joel









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN
HAVE A GOOD ONE AND SAFE ONE!


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Jose your Pendants!!!! thanks for everything and the projects that you a shooting thru..thanks again Joel









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]

dammmm. they look good. thanks joel. sending the rest of the funds out today. also sending a deposit for the poject.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met Miquel the engrave to drop and pick up stuff...











http://i35.tinypic.com/2yo3cz8.jpg[/IMG


[img]http://i34.tinypic.com/29fjbt.jpg








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *sj_sharx4 Posted Oct 31 2009, 10:30 PM
> QUOTE(DELGADO74 @ Oct 29 2009, 01:17 PM)
> sup joel, its raul from parliament cc, can you pm me some prices on some plaques, all chrome, chrome and gold, and chrome gold engraved, thanks
> 
> 
> Engraved Front and Back. Still looks like it did 6 years ago
> *


Dam Raul, i totally forgot i made an engraved plaque for you guys, it's been a long time... plaque still looks bad ass!!!! thanks Homie for posting it up!!!...


A few new pendants that we made for the homies!











An Uce plaque that was shipp out last week











A new UCE bike plaque
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

Wud up jagster wuts da word


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G

anything on all the stuff whe dropped off?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that we lasered out today.... sitting at chrome shop....










Hooking up a homie with a RR 

check out the detail....







































> *DELGADO74 Posted Today, 06:03 PM
> QUOTE(sj_sharx4 @ Oct 31 2009, 09:30 PM)
> 
> 
> 
> Engraved Front and Back.  Still looks like it did 6 years ago
> 
> 
> Joel, that's my homies mikey, yea it's bout 6 years and still looking bad ass  I shoul have another order by the end of the week?
> *


Thanks Raul.... let us know to hook it up...



> *BIG PAGE Posted Today, 05:48 PM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Oct 28 2009, 09:54 AM)
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Big Page's plaque... 4' scale up... made exactly the same as the regular one... polishing right now.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SHIT LOOKS DOPE ITS GOING ON THE BACK OF DONKEY KONG
> YOU KNOW HOW THE WESTSIDE DOES IT THANKS JOEL
> *


What up Page! your plaque is done... will put it together tomorrow..! thanks Homie








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 11:16 AM
> THOSE R GOING TO LOOK NICE ON MY ROLLS ROYCE
> *


Hey Raider! thought you were going to get me them pixs.... your RR HAHAHAHA!! your crazy!!!!! i saw this car and my boy told me the price by jaw dropped!!!! i will see if i can get some pixs...

Some New plaques the went out yesterday!!! thanks!!!!

double stacked




















Pendant that shipped out today!
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Hey Raider! thought you were going to get me them pixs.... your RR HAHAHAHA!! your crazy!!!!! i saw this car and my boy told me the price by jaw dropped!!!! i will see if i can get some pixs...
> 
> I know I been sick cabron but I will get those out 2 u might even stop by ur shop on sat have lunch ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> on the RR no cuesta nada soñar :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

suup joel shoot me that pm, i got everything ready for you


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The homie Page's big ass plaque is done!!! thanks again!... hopr you like..





















Some double stack GT pendant on their way to the engraver...




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 3 2009, 01:28 PM~15549038
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Hey Raider! thought you were going to get me them pixs.... your RR HAHAHAHA!! your crazy!!!!! i saw this car and my boy told me the price by jaw dropped!!!!  i will see if i can get some pixs...
> 
> Some New plaques the went out yesterday!!! thanks!!!!
> 
> double stacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant that shipped out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Thanks Homie, those plaques are goin to look good on our rides,look foward to doin more business with you :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:16 AM
> Whats up ese looking good vato Loko!!!!
> *


Thanks Homie!!! We luv to post our work!!!! 




> *OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Posted Today, 02:49 AM
> 
> THANKS JOE
> 
> *


Thanks Jesse!!! 

A new order that went out yesterday after it was clean and inspected.... 

Jose thanks again for everything!!!

Plaque









Pendant









Keychain






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## unique27

love the work...I AM A BELIEVER :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *poppa68_KI_4life Posted Yesterday, 06:28 PM
> all these pendants looking tight as hell joel
> 
> *


Thanks!!!! will be finishing your up also !!


What up Mitch!!!! will be hitting you r job today!!! thanks again!!!!

These plaques all masked up and will be ready this weekend for pick up!!!











This plaque if from the guys for Santana doing big things out there!!! thanks









David's plaque!!!! for his new club!!! thanks for hitting us up!!!









Juan Carlos's plaque out in ATL!!!! Beautiful city!!!









The Homies Raj's pedal car plaque!!! thanks!!!









Pendant double stacked... look at the detail on NOR CAL









Alll masked in house, for fast turn around.....

also want to thank everyone for their support!!!!!! and all the new orders coming in.... also all the new clubs that we are waiting for deposits for their orders... thanks a million!!!!!

also all the new bike projects that are coming thru!!!!!!!

Much luv and respect for everyone!!!






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 5 2009, 08:32 AM~15569150
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks!!!! will be finishing your up also !!
> What up Mitch!!!! will be hitting you r job today!!! thanks again!!!!
> 
> These plaques all masked up and will be ready this weekend for pick up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This plaque if from the guys for Santana doing big things out there!!! thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David's plaque!!!! for his new club!!! thanks  for hitting us up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Carlos's plaque out in ATL!!!! Beautiful city!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Homies Raj's pedal car plaque!!! thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant double stacked... look at the detail on NOR CAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alll masked in house, for fast turn around.....
> 
> also want to thank everyone for their support!!!!!! and all the new orders coming in....  also all the new clubs that we are waiting for deposits for their orders... thanks a million!!!!!
> 
> also all the new bike projects that are coming thru!!!!!!!
> 
> Much luv and respect for everyone!!!
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *




good quality work and fast service


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Some plaques that were cut today....















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaque that was shipped out!!!










.25" plex glass... for a display for a homie!!




















Motor cycle plaques for Hector and his crew.. going to get gold plated





















> *68-N-I-O-U-1 Posted Today, 12:02 PM
> NICE WORK JOEL  LOOKING GOOD CAN'T WIT TO SEE OURS.
> *


thanks Homie! PM you the Design hope you guys like it.... it can out bad ass thanks !!!







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 6 2009, 12:20 PM~15583777
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New plaque that was shipped out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .25"  plex glass... for a display for a homie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor cycle plaques for Hector and his crew.. going to get gold plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Homie! PM  you the Design hope you guys like it.... it can out bad ass thanks !!!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


HEY JOEL IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PARTS FOR MY DAUGHTERS BIKE .SHE LIKES THE SAMPLES YOU PM'D US THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 6 2009, 08:17 PM~15587563
> *HEY JOEL IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PARTS FOR MY DAUGHTERS BIKE .SHE LIKES THE SAMPLES YOU PM'D US THANKS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: I WANT TO SEEE.....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *westside66 Posted Today, 11:18 PM
> 
> Man Joe, beautiful work homie on all those plaques! Caint wait to see ours in person. Hit me up as soon as they are ready for pick up. Thanks again
> *


Thanks David will see you tomorrow.. thanks JOel


What up! Mr Shaggie..... where you Been?

New plaque.. thanks Art!!!

plaques











pendant









Keychain









Hector motorcycle plaques gold... thanks 













> *HEY JOEL IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PARTS FOR MY DAUGHTERS BIKE .SHE LIKES THE SAMPLES YOU PM'D US THANKS*


Eli, it was also good to talk to you today, will hit your work this coming week... thanks for letting us work our magic on your daughters bike...

also it was good to talk to Casper, Stilo, Basher will get them project moving full speed ahead to meet them dates....

Jose sorry i did not get back to you today i totally forgot, not too sure if your pendants shipped out, will hit you up on monday! thanks and will also get you project on the move..










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## madrigalkustoms

no problem joel, i got my pendants in on friday. they look good. thanks. i'll post a pick later.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Had a crazy weekend!!! met up with alot of people.... Now we have to cut all these orders out tomorrow or start...

Emilio's plaques all hooked up!!! thanks for having our back in Diego... Good luck with the new club..



















Deesta's new engraved plaque... met with him in front of the world famous Disneyland... thanks Dog!!!!!










Big Page and my son with his new big plaque!!! thanks for hooking me up with them other club!



















Much Respect to Paul, Jesse and the whole Goodtime Crew.... All i have to say is thanks for everything....

Spellbound Pat.... it was good talking to you also, and we are a phone call away.... thanks!

will post more tomorrow!!!!

Thanks for checking out our topic.... we luv to post our work!!!!!

Send us a pm or email if you need any work done.... or any questions thanks



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met with David... Saturdaynight... thanks!

Engraved single color..



















Engraved two tone...



















Saw this bad ass Motorcycle






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 9 2009, 04:01 PM~15610090
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met with David...  Saturdaynight... thanks!
> 
> Engraved single color..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engraved two tone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this bad ass Motorcycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *




GOOD WORK!
GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS IN SD....


----------



## madrigalkustoms

I heva an order coming your way, i'll try to call you tomorrow, or i'll e-mail you the details. thanks again for the great service, and the great work.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

here is the pic of my son wearing the new pendant.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Nov 9 2009, 10:40 PM~15616025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the pic of my son wearing the new pendant.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

he kind of looks sad :biggrin: 


jk


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE

What up Gil ! ... going to knock that Pendant out for you this week..thanks..

What up MR deesta!!!! your boy Will is coming to the shop on Wednesday... 

What up MR SHAGGIE!!!! were u been?

Some plaques that we lasered out today.. they sitting at the chrome shop










THese are a set of forks and sissy bars that are top secret....



















im gona have to hit u up for some hog plaques nice work joel
[/QUOTE]

Thanks Ralf,, hey did you get your pins...

Thanks Jose! let me know what ever you need.... we are really busy at the moment... put will put you on the lst a get the order out... thanks again!!!! Son looks good...





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CE 707

New plaque that was shipped out!!!



.25" plex glass... for a display for a homie!!


















can you do any design?


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 5 2009, 11:41 PM~15579580
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some plaques that were cut today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Look good joel i see the homies got a hold of you :biggrin: 
ill be callin you i need to get a price for a plaque to fit on the top of a motorcycle liscence plate fully engraved front and back chrome


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *COONAN.357 Posted Today, 06:15 AM
> WHO DOES THE ENGRAVING? CAN YOU MESSAGE ME BACK? J/T
> *





> *
> Patróns Car Club Posted Today, 09:57 AM
> Look good joel i see the homies got a hold of you
> ill be callin you i need to get a price for a plaque to fit on the top of a motorcycle liscence plate fully engraved front and back chrome
> *


Yeah we are a bit busy at the moment, alot of work is busting threw the front door, but we will finish up everyones orders... Let me know when you are ready thanks


We send out all engraving to Miguel from Canoga Park
his number is 818 497-4014 

Jaime is also very good 909-568-6707

both guys are very good...

Some plaques that shipped out yesterday







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
T T T


----------



## Low-Life09

QUICK QUESTION, IF I TELL YOU WHAT I WANT, CAN YOU DESIGN THE BIKE PLAQUE FOR ME OR???


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *StreetStyleChicago Posted Today, 06:11 PM
> I WOULD LIKE TO PUT AN ORDER IN. HOW DO I GO ABOUT DOING THAT? PLEASE P.M. WHEN YOU GUYS HAVE A CHANCE, SO WE CAN PUT AN ORDER TOGETHER.
> 
> STRANGER-V.P.
> STREETSTYLE
> CHICAGO
> *


PM Sent thanks! Nice pctures....




> *alfaroair Posted Today, 03:33 PM
> sick joel always good work carnal ...!!
> *


Thanks Freddy!!!


A project we did for Falken tires for Sema
















































http://i33.tinypic.com/sll5kp.jpg[/IM


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email][email protected][/email]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:29 AM
> TTT!!!!!!!
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:19 AM
> Good work ese estas matando la competencia lol!!!!
> *


What up! Shaggie!! When you coming to LA? also tie Freddy on the roof!!... 

Some plaque that were picked up yesterday

thanks Oscar!!











Some new plaques for Eddie in the IE Delegation































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 10 2009, 11:03 PM~15629930
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> PM Sent  thanks! Nice pctures....
> Thanks Freddy!!!
> A project we did for Falken tires for Sema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## madrigalkustoms

joel ,it looks like you are really busy so i'm going to wait a little before i make my order, so you can catch your breath. after i get my project from you, then i'll hit you up on the order. thanks joel keep up the great work.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:21 PM
> What's up !!!!!
> *


What's up with you!! naw same thing like always! just getting ready for the weekend, one of my homies from Japan is coming in on saturday...




> *
> IT WAS GOOD SEEING U AND YOUR POPS, THANKS AGAIN JOE, EXCELLENT WORK. KEEP DOIN WUT U DOIN HOMIE.....
> *


Good to see you also... i have that other plaque engraving.. will be done soon, thanks again



> *deesta Posted Today, 05:09 PM
> What up joel, Will said the certified grill emblem is clow'n.......can't wait 2 c it...
> *


What up Mr Deesta!! yeah Will came to the shop today and picked his plaque emblem.. will post tomorrow... it can out nice... happy that he liked it!



> *DELGADO74 Posted Today, 04:30 PM
> TTT  almost ready for that big order Joel, how much are pendants?
> *


PM sent... thanks Raul when ever you are ready!!



> *
> ccarriii Posted Today, 11:27 AM
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin: 

Some new plaque that we lasered out today!










Gus here's a close of your new plaque... thanks














> *
> 
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 06:13 PM
> joel ,it looks like you are really busy so i'm going to wait a little before i make my order, so you can catch your breath. after i get my project from you, then i'll hit you up on the order. thanks joel keep up the great work.
> *


Jose that will work... early next week.. will can do it,, thanks again














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CE 707

can you do any design?
[/quote]
? :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Will From Certified came thru yesterday to pick up his orde thanks Joel

New plaque










Front emblem for his grill off his impala


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SAC_TOWN

hey joel i got the plaque in my car today


----------



## the poor boys

looks nice.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 05:56 PM
> 
> 
> i like that impala grill emblem. was thinking bout something like that. how much those run, est.
> 
> 
> different design
> *


Hey Gil somthing like that runs 70.. let me know... i have a surprise for you tomorrow... thanks



> *
> EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. Posted Today, 03:53 PM
> QUOTE(deesta @ Nov 12 2009, 11:55 AM)
> EMBLEM is tight Joel
> 
> 
> X2
> *


 :biggrin: 

A new order that was shipped out today.... thanks Sylvia for everything!!!!































Mitch here you go!!






















> *SAC_TOWN Posted Today, 08:49 PM
> hey joel i got the plaque in my car today
> 
> *


Looks good!! what ever you need !!









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 12 2009, 08:49 PM~15650155
> *hey joel i got the plaque in my car today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!!  is it lifted?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques tha twe lasered out yesterday

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

very nice work


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Nov 12 2009, 09:07 PM~15650369
> *looks nice.
> *


x2


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> alfaroair Posted Yesterday, 01:24 PM
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

Here you go...











Some top sercret sprockets on the way to chrome











new plaque shipped to Willy!
thanks










The Homie's Raj engrave to two plaque


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 01:17 AM
> 
> thanks alot joel. pm the price and when it should ship out. thanks again. she'll love it
> *


Thanks will let you know..thanks again !



> *sanjosefinest c.c Posted Yesterday, 09:18 PM
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some parts we did for Eli..thanks they are on the way to the engraver...





































Alex new cae plaque.. met with him yesterday... good luck with e new club....thanks agan
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 15 2009, 09:42 AM~15670624
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks will let you know..thanks again !
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Some parts we did for Eli..thanks they are on the way to the engraver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex new cae plaque.. met with him yesterday... good luck with e new club....thanks agan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


THANKS JOEL MY DAUGHTER REALLY EXCITED


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 15 2009, 11:42 AM~15670624
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks will let you know..thanks again !
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Some parts we did for Eli..thanks they are on the way to the engraver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex new cae plaque.. met with him yesterday... good luck with e new club....thanks agan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :cheesy: JAGSTER NICE PARTS YOU MADE FOR ELI...
ALWAYS GOOD WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 15 2009, 01:01 PM~15671037
> *THANKS JOEL MY DAUGHTER REALLY EXCITED
> *



TELL GABBY I SAID CONGRATULATIONS :cheesy: THESE PARTS ARE GONNA LOOK GREAT ON THE BIKE!....


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *PURO CERVANTES Posted Yesterday, 11:59 AM
> 
> *


What up Puro!!! hows it going on your side out the world?..... :biggrin: 



> *
> BIG LOUU Posted Yesterday, 06:54 PM
> 
> NICE WORK
> 
> *


Hey Louu will see you tonight... just go busy yesterday.... see you tonight... to give you your new plaque... they came out bad ass!!!!



> *
> BIG WHIT 64 Posted Yesterday, 08:50 PM
> lookin good
> 
> *


Thanks homie!!! hows the club? :biggrin: 



> *curiousdos Posted Today, 07:14 AM
> QUOTE(SERIOUSHYDROS @ Nov 15 2009, 09:46 PM)
> So what all is needed to get a plaque made artwork wise?
> 
> 
> x2
> SERIOUSHYDROS Posted Yesterday, 09:46 PM
> So what all is needed to get a plaque made artwork wise?
> *



Hello, you can send us anything a picture a scan a shirt.... the image on paper... you can email at 

[email protected] or pm or call me 213-703-3229 thanks JOel

A new order gettting ready to leave today...

two tone engraved


















pendant










Goodtimes new engraved plaque on its way to the chrome plater then to put some gold on it...










double stacked pendants engraved also going to get two toned..











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 16 2009, 10:56 AM~15678684
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up Puro!!! hows it going on your side out the world?..... :biggrin:
> Hey Louu will see you tonight... just go busy yesterday.... see you tonight... to give you your new plaque... they came out bad ass!!!!
> Thanks homie!!! hows the club? :biggrin:
> Hello, you can send us anything a picture a scan  a shirt.... the image on paper... you can email at
> 
> [email protected] or pm or call me 213-703-3229 thanks JOel
> 
> A new order gettting ready to leave today...
> 
> two tone engraved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodtimes new engraved plaque  on its way to the chrome plater then to put some gold on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double stacked pendants engraved also going to get two toned..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0* GREAT WORK!*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## Clown Confusion

hey joel did u get my pm bout the fenders


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> STR8_CLOWN'N Posted Today, 10:21 AM
> looking real good joel
> *


What up Dee!

Gus your plaques are ready..

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques for the homies... good luck with the new club!!



















Some emblems






























Also thanks for the new orders that are coming in...

Jose thanks!




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 16 2009, 11:32 PM~15687792
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up Dee!
> 
> Gus your plaques are ready..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



glad to see you guys decided to go wit JAGSTER :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

some plaque that were lasered out yesterday













> *
> poppa68_KI_4life Posted Yesterday, 10:55 PM
> plaques look tight gus. bee looking for them at all the toy and food drives homie. and those double stacked GT pendants looking tight joel. i like that look. keep it up bro
> *


 :biggrin: thanks will do!!!! also i have you item ready, just been very busy this week... will hit you up today or tomorrow..thanks



> *
> GUS 650 Posted Yesterday, 04:23 PM
> when are you ready to ship them? did you get my shipping adderess thru your e-mail? thanks....they look really good bro!
> *


will get ready to ship tomorrow thanks again


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 06:18 PM
> TO THE TOP!....
> JOEL YOUR THE SHIT! I LOVE YOUR WORK.
> *


Hello, good talking to you today will start this coming week..thanks



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:21 PM
> TTMFT
> *


what up!!!!

Some plaques that were lasered out today...





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 18 2009, 11:49 PM~15711263
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Hello, good talking to you today will start this coming week..thanks
> what up!!!!
> 
> Some plaques that were lasered out today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


I sent a pm and no response :dunno:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

I'LL BE CALLING YOU AGAIN SOON!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 07:47 AM
> TO THE TOP..... SOUNDS GOOD JOEL. THANKS CAN'T WAIT !
> *


 :biggrin: 

Some Engraved items for GT... thanks...




























double stacked pendants engraved two tone































> *CE 707 Posted Today, 12:29 AM
> I sent a pm and no response
> *


PM sent... sorry for the delay... when get a lot of emails,,, 



> *not.my.mans.caddy Posted Today, 09:24 AM
> I'LL BE CALLING YOU AGAIN SOON!!
> *


Hello, when ever you are ready... thanks again...






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

NICE :cheesy:


----------



## classic53

JOEL N JASTERS DO TOP NOTCH WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Thanks Sonia and John for trusting us to get your plaques to Houston on time for the Big Show...

We made these plaques in two days..... shipped UPS overnight!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *FORGIVEN Posted Yesterday, 04:52 PM
> WHATS UP JOEL SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK HOMIE  ITS EDWIN DOGGIE
> *


THanks Edwin.... 

Some plaques that were shipped to the Homies 

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Chucks

whats up joel, it was good finally meeting you bro!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 23 2009, 03:20 PM~15755452
> *whats up joel, it was good finally meeting you bro!
> *


x2


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 03:22 PM~15755471
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Gil, here you go .. thanks










A new gold plaque for Jess










A Raider plaque










We were out at the Odessa super show this passed weekend and it was a good event...met a lot of new people and talked to some old friends... what up! to all the people i met that are on LIL... had a blast got alot of orders their and over the weekend don't know were to start... thanks, also going to answer all my PM's in a bit also emails 

CHUCKS, SHOW-BOUND, AND 81.7.TX... Good to see and meet you guys...









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

A Raider plaque










dam I need one


----------



## Eternal Life

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 19 2009, 11:43 PM~15723120
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Thanks Sonia and John for trusting us to get your plaques to Houston on time for the Big Show...
> 
> We made these plaques in two days..... shipped UPS overnight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



THANKS BRO, 
FOR ALL UR HELP & I KNOW IT WAS A LAST MIN THANG... BUT THE GUYZ WERE VERY HAPPY... BE BLESS IN EVERYTHING YOU DOING IN LIFE...I WILL BE GIVING U A CALL SOON FOR ANOTHER CHRISTMAS ORDER....I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK U FOR ALL UR HELP TO GET THE PLAQUES HERE ON TIME... HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO U AND YOUR FAMILY....

FROM:
EXPENSIVE TASTE C.C.
HOUSTON , TX

MRS. SASSY
*AKA*
SONIA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were cut today...










Alex came thru the shop today.. to pick up his plaques



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

Q VO JOEL HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILIA HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING HOMIE


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Met up with the engraver yesterday....

A homie"s bike...














































Mr DEESTA glove box

before










after











> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 09:30 AM
> Q VO JOEL HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILIA HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING HOMIE
> *


Also to you and yours.... I going to have to take my computer home.. lots of drawing to do, so we will not fall behind... i wish i could take my shop home....it would be great!!! thanks again






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 25 2009, 09:59 AM~15777267
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met up with the engraver yesterday....
> 
> A homie"s bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr DEESTA glove box
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to you and yours.... I going to have to take my computer home.. lots of drawing to do, so we will not fall behind... i wish i could take my shop home....it would be great!!! thanks again
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *




DAM MIGUEL IS GETTING DOWN WIT ALL DA ENGRAVING  


NO NEED 2 TAKE DA SHOP HOME CABRON :biggrin: JUST MOVE INTO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 25 2009, 08:59 AM~15777267
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met up with the engraver yesterday....
> 
> A homie"s bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr DEESTA glove box
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to you and yours.... I going to have to take my computer home.. lots of drawing to do, so we will not fall behind... i wish i could take my shop home....it would be great!!! thanks again
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


parts look bad ass gracias joel


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Hope that you along with your family, have a great thanksgiving. 
Real good work, great people also. Thanks Joel.


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Before chrorme

IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/20kumi9.jpg[/IMG]


http://i46.tinypic.com/j8ebtv.jpg[/IM


[img]http://i49.tinypic.com/vrv861.jpg



IMG]http://i48.tinypic.com/29kyu7t.jpg[/IMG]
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 25 2009, 09:59 AM~15777267
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Met up with the engraver yesterday....
> 
> A homie"s bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr DEESTA glove box
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to you and yours.... I going to have to take my computer home.. lots of drawing to do, so we will not fall behind... i wish i could take my shop home....it would be great!!! thanks again
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


ill be sending some parts in 2 weeks


----------



## TonyO

Happy Thanksgiving to Joel and the rest of the crew at Jagsters from TonyO and Johnny at the KrazyKutting and TNT shop.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that went out to the homies in Florida




















emblems






















> *
> TonyO Posted Today, 12:31 PM
> Happy Thanksgiving to Joel and the rest of the crew at Jagsters from TonyO and Johnny at the KrazyKutting and TNT shop.
> *


Like wise!! it was good to see you guys in Texas!!.... :biggrin: 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A new order that was pcked up yesterday,








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New order that shpped out Friday

Plaque









matchin pendants






















:biggrin: 





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Jose your order is in the works...











Some pendants that were shipped...






















:biggrin: 









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Jose your order is in the works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were lasered out today...











i would like to thank the homies from TA and GT for coming thru today... thanks again










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 30 2009, 11:23 PM~15830293
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that were lasered out today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to thank the homies from TA and GT for coming thru today... thanks again
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


good seeing you today  see you on friday big dawg


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New order of plaques... thanks!























> *
> Stilo-G Posted Today, 12:25 AM
> good seeing you today  see you on friday big dawg
> 
> *


  

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 30 2009, 09:28 AM~15821000
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Jose your order is in the works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


looks good joel.


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Jose your Lapel Pins also in the works!!





















thanks for all the new orders that are coming in thru Layitlow.... all are in the works... thanks again 





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LowRider_69

How much do pendants go for?


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 2 2009, 10:45 AM~15845129
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Jose your Lapel Pins also in the works!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the new orders that are coming in thru Layitlow.... all are in the works... thanks again
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Joel this order is coming out really good. Thanks again for the great service. Really nice work. So now we are almost done with this order.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

sup J? you get my email?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

[/QUOTE]

BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 04:51 PM 
to the top for the homie joel!..... hey joel don't forget the pattern... thanks 


> *
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


DELGADO74 Posted Today, 10:36 PM 
joel,, whats the turnaround on plaques? 


> WHat up! Raul... regular about a week and a half... engraved two tone about 3 weeks.. thanks let us know...
> 
> Steve your bike plaques were shipped out today... thanks!!! also working on them plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A homies real Gold pendant that were sent out to get engraved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

is it possible to send parts to you for engraving? and plating? or who do you go through?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> RAIDERSEQUAL Posted Today, 10:18 AM
> is it possible to send parts to you for engraving? and plating? or who do you go through?
> *


Yeah you can send them to me... the engraver only engravers does not do any prep work on the parts... thanks let us know



I saw this caddy the other day... I made the skirts,grill and tail light cover about 7 - 8 years ago.... its looks bad ass!!!!




























New sets of skirts that we did last week




















A bike plaque for the homies























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

Steve your bike plaques were shipped out today... thanks!!! also working on them plaques


















bike club from King City


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 2 2009, 10:45 AM~15845129
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Jose your Lapel Pins also in the works!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the new orders that are coming in thru Layitlow.... all are in the works... thanks again
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE. 

ILL GIVE YOU CALL THIS WEEKND TO GET MORE PARTS DONE


----------



## El Gato Negro

Do you have things whith felix on them like wheel chips any pix's thanks


----------



## classic53

WHAT UP JOEL ANY WORD ON FENDER BRACES?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were lasered out today...










Some new forks that have a date with the engraver





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 3 2009, 10:28 PM~15867046
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> Some new forks that have a date with the engraver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 4 2009, 10:03 AM~15870328
> *
> *


did casper design those shits?? it looks like his forks lol


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 4 2009, 10:25 AM~15870562
> *did casper design those shits?? it looks like his forks lol
> *


nah me i just did a comparison tey differnet


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 4 2009, 10:31 AM~15870608
> *nah me i just did a comparison tey differnet
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

> [/quote
> we where sittin down at mcdonalds drew them up on a napkin :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> [/quote
> we where sittin down at mcdonalds drew them up on a napkin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 11:59 PM
> sending some more work your way new club out of Watsonville SICK MINDED and TROKITAS
> *


Thanks Homie!!!! i owe you one!!!

Pendants and keychains we did..








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks Homie!!!! i owe you one!!!
> 
> :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

pm you let me know whats up.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> ShowKase Posted Yesterday, 07:58 AM
> how much for the skirts ?
> *


PM sent.... thanks!!!



> *
> 58Bowtie Posted Yesterday, 04:55 PM
> TTT for the Homie alwayz nice work
> *


 :biggrin: 




> *
> droptop63 Posted Yesterday, 11:16 PM
> how much for the skirts
> *


PM sent.. thanks

Chris... here is your pendant that you ordered... will be shipped this coming week... thanks again












> *
> El Gato ***** Posted Today, 02:01 AM
> QUOTE(El Gato ***** @ Dec 4 2009, 10:27 PM)
> How much 4 a set of Felix wheel chips any pix's and what else do you have with felix on it
> 
> *


Here are some knock off embles 65.00 dollars a set shipped




























Felix keychains































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605



> *
> not.my.mans.caddy Posted Yesterday, 10:12 PM
> pm you let me know whats up.
> *


Call me i have to get your order straight..thanks again


----------



## BASH3R

pmd


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> BASH3R Posted Yesterday, 10:06 PM
> pmd
> *


What up! Homie... did not get your PM my box was full... please resend thanks!!!

Baby Girl's plaques that she picked up yesterday... thanks

Plaques









Matchin pendant



















Good luck with the new Club also will be waiting on the next order thanks...

Much luv to GT and TA for stopping by the shop... and placing order in person... thanks ....









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

how much to rechrome a plaque? not one you made from our previous plaque guy


----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 06:12 PM
> just chillin bro, waiting for christmas to be over so i can start getting more stuff done


  



> Chucks Posted Today, 02:13 PM


What up Chucks!!!! 

what ever you need....!
:biggrin: 


EL RAIDER Posted Today, 11:04 AM 
how much to rechrome a plaque? not one you made from our previous plaque guy 
[/QUOTE]

Hey were you Been? $65.00 shipped.. also thanks for the hook up with them new clubs....



> Some plaques that we lasered out yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold topper..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in the Chicago area Thursday and Friday... if anyone need feel free to give me a ring... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 8 2009, 11:40 PM~15921347
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> What up Chucks!!!!
> 
> what ever you need....!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 11:04 AM
> how much to rechrome a plaque? not one you made from our previous plaque guy
> *


Hey were you Been? $65.00 shipped.. also thanks for the hook up with them new clubs....



> *Some plaques that we lasered out yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold topper..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in the Chicago area Thursday and Friday... if anyone need feel free to give me a ring...  thanks
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *




no problem homie, keep up the great work


----------



## Stilo-G

TTT para el homie Joel


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Hey Joel how you been? I haven't called u since I have been in the hospital since the weekend I'll be out in a couple more days so I'll check up on my parts then. Have a good one, hope you enjoy your trip to Chicago.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 11:30 PM~15933784
> *Hey Joel how you been? I haven't called u since I have been in the hospital since the weekend I'll be out in a couple more days so I'll check up on my parts then. Have a good one, hope you enjoy your trip to Chicago.
> *



I tought they make you go to sleep at 9 in the hospital :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 9 2009, 11:46 PM~15933934
> *I tought they make you go to sleep at 9 in the hospital  :biggrin:
> *


Jesse first I want to thank you for taking the time to come see me here at the hospital today. 
No they don't tell me nothing I was up almost all night last night and nothing they told me that they came but I was asleep I was like sure you did. I thik that only goes for kid.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Stilo-G Posted Yesterday, 11:04 PM
> TTT para el homie Joel
> *


What up!
:biggrin: 



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 11:30 PM
> Hey Joel how you been? I haven't called u since I have been in the hospital since the weekend I'll be out in a couple more days so I'll check up on my parts then. Have a good one, hope you enjoy your trip to Chicago.
> *


I was wondering were you been,,, but hope you are better or getting better...your part are done... just been very busy,,, call me monday or tueday... Going to Chicago on business... Looking to make a big move in 2010...

Some more plaques that we lasered out today










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Dec 9 2009, 11:59 PM~15934053
> *Jesse first I want to thank you for taking the time to come see me here at the hospital today.
> No they don't tell me nothing I was up almost all night last night and nothing they told me that they came but I was asleep I was like sure you did. I thik that only goes for kid.
> *






no problem homie


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Simon Joel I'll call you on Monday, and thank you I'm doing way better now I'm getting out today. Ok talk to you on Monday.


----------



## the poor boys

whats up


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

pm sent


----------



## marymn

I really love this forum...
I envy you people, those designs were marvelous!!!!


____________________________________
Marking Systems


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TY


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> BIG PAGE Posted Yesterday, 02:54 PM
> 
> JAGSTER WHATS UP HOMIE I NEED TO ORDER ANOTHER WESTSIDE PLAUQE FROM YOU PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL BIG PAGE
> *


Thanks for the order!!!!



> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 08:20 AM
> TTT!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> GUS 650 Posted Today, 12:25 PM
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

Just got back from Chicago.... man it was cold!!! 5 degrees! man a couple of deals just ran out of time!

Some new plaque that were picked up

Mr DEESTA glove box... thanks homie










New plaques going to New Mexico



















Thanks Pete 










Angel and the crew's new plaque thanks homie... this plaque came out better that i expect thanks again....
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TRAVIESO87

HEY JOEL MY BROTHER IN LAW CURTIS FROM 2 DAMN LOW C.C WANTED ME TO ASK IF YOU HAD ANY KIND OF MOUNTING SYSTEM FOR THE PLAQUE HE HAS A 68 CAPRICE AND WHEN HE TRIED TO MOUNT THE PLAQUE IT HITS HIS WINDOW AND YOU CANT REALLY SEE IT ALSO HE WANTED TO KNOW IF HE ORDERED 5 OR 6 MEDALLIONS MONDAY OR TUESDAY WOULD THEY BE READY FOR CHRISTMAS


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

hey joel let me know if you got that. :biggrin: thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some bike forks i havein the works for the Homiez























> *not.my.mans.caddy Posted Yesterday, 07:23 PM
> hey joel let me know if you got that.  thanks
> *


Come by the shop they are ready thanks 





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good joe im still trying to send some parts to u


----------



## MR.559




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 14 2009, 08:00 PM~15982085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559

Santas little helper??? Ahahahahahahhahaahhaahha


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 14 2009, 08:00 PM~15982085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patróns Car Club




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

some plaques that were lasered out yesterday..

Thanks Emilio











Thanks Ray... here is your order...
















> *BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 08:20 AM
> LET'S TAKE YOU TO THE TOP ....... WHAT IT DO JOEL COMO ESTAS?
> *


 :biggrin: 

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 14 2009, 08:41 AM~15976251
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some bike forks i havein the works for the Homiez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come by the shop they are ready thanks
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


lookin dam good


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 14 2009, 09:41 AM~15976251
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some bike forks i havein the works for the Homiez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come by the shop they are ready thanks
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


ey homes yew got sum mad skills...give yew props :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
...(ey arent those my forks in tha top?)soy lil snapper, remember me?
i went to yewr shop with casper n stilo


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> curiousdos Posted Yesterday, 12:31 PM
> thanks Joel, looks good
> 
> *


 :biggrin: your order was shipped yesterday..thanks!!!!



> *little boy blue Posted Yesterday, 11:35 AM
> thanks joel u tha man
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> SNAPPER818 Posted Yesterday, 03:59 PM
> ey homes yew got sum mad skills...give yew props
> ...(ey arent those my forks in tha top?)soy lil snapper, remember me?
> i went to yewr shop with casper n stilo
> *


 :biggrin: yeah Homie... thanks for coming thru and checking out our work!!!

Some plaques that we lasered out yesterday sitting at chrome shop.... 










Jose your order was also shipped out yesterday!!!! thanks again!





















Met with engrave yesterday and picked up a bunch of stuff... will post later!





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Jose your order was also shipped out yesterday!!!! thanks again!



















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605
[/quote]



Thanks homie. now i have lots of time to wait for the brown truck.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some item that are in the werks!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 1WIKD79

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Posted Today, 02:42 AM
> WUTS GOOD JOE WILL HIT YOU UP IN THE AM
> 
> *


Cool :biggrin: 


What up! PURO, SIDEKICK, and MR SHAGGIE  


Eli got your parts back from chrome also working on the new stuff!! thanks again































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]
www.myspace.com/jagsterla


or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good joel how much will it be to make one that says sugar rush


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 17 2009, 09:50 AM~16008416
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Cool  :biggrin:
> What up! PURO, SIDEKICK, and MR SHAGGIE
> Eli got your parts back from chrome also working on the new stuff!! thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *





great work guys


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 17 2009, 08:50 AM~16008416
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Cool  :biggrin:
> What up! PURO, SIDEKICK, and MR SHAGGIE
> Eli got your parts back from chrome also working on the new stuff!! thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


DAM JOEL WHAT CAN I SAY EXCEPT WOW THANKS SO MUCH MY DAUGHTER GONNA LOVE IT


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Just the pins and mini plaques in they look good thanks joel. How's the other parts coming along?


----------



## Low-Life09

HOW MUCH IS A ENGRAVED BIKE PLAQUE WITH CHROME COST???


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 08:35 PM
> Just the pins and mini plaques in they look good thanks joel. How's the other parts coming along?
> *


almost done... :biggrin: 

Some new plaques that were lasered out today




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Send us your molded plaque and we can match!











New plaque being shipped today












Knock off set










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 17 2009, 10:50 AM~16008416
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Cool  :biggrin:
> What up! PURO, SIDEKICK, and MR SHAGGIE
> Eli got your parts back from chrome also working on the new stuff!! thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## MR.559




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

A double stacked pendant engraved two tone we made for the homies!!!











Qwick turn around plaques...




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New order that were picked up this weekend...

Regular chrome










Gold engraved










Chrome engraved






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 20 2009, 11:51 PM~16043372
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> A double stacked pendant engraved two tone we made for the homies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qwick turn around plaques...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> jageng[email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


i want 1


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *SIDEKICK Posted Yesterday, 05:03 PM
> received my pins today joel they came out real nice joel gracias bro.
> *


Thanks Bro!!! what ever you need!!



> *
> 
> El Gato ***** Posted Yesterday, 04:32 PM
> Thanks bro, I just got the felix chips and keyring
> 
> *




:biggrin: thanks again


Some more plaques that we lasered out yesterday










Some new plaques that we picked up this weekend when i was in Diego... thanks! 
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 20 2009, 11:51 PM~16043372
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> A double stacked pendant engraved two tone we made for the homies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


pm sent


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> DELGADO74 Posted Today, 12:31 AM
> whats up joel, any luck on the bike plaques?
> *


 :biggrin: Done send out overnight red today thanks again !!!!



> *Gotti Posted Today, 08:57 AM
> QUOTE(gordoloc213 @ Dec 23 2009, 04:42 AM)
> you do hood emblems? like a car club plaque to replace a caddy hood emblem . . .LMK
> 
> 
> Hell yeah he does homie....he did one for our homies Caprice and it came out bad ass
> *


 :biggrin: 

Thanks.... working on your order... should be done early next weeki don't know how you guys handle the weather out there... here is a pix when i was down there... in downtown cold!!!!










Big Page's plaques done!!!





















Gold Pendant for the Homie's




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## stesypsupsdef

I should reply as well,
I have access to a laser here in Florida. Ive been using it for over 10 years now, depending on what needs cutting and how big, I may offer services.
The bed is 12"X 24" so work has to be within these perameters.
Will


----------



## BASH3R

ay joel pm me or empty your inbox, thnx


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> 
> Gotti Posted Yesterday, 11:40 AM
> Hey Joel next time you come out let us know carnal..... we'll take you guys around and you can meet and kick it with the Northern Illinois and Chitown homies......damn it was cold when you were here but shit it was 3 the other night
> *


Thanks will do! :biggrin: 

Mr 559 topper... thanks


















Raul here are you mini plaques




















I would like to thank everyone on LIL for their strong support!!!! I would like to wish everypne a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!! thanks again









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Chucks

*¡Feliz Navidad y Próspero año Nuevo! from THEE ARTISTICS Lubbock TX*


----------



## MR.559

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks will do! :biggrin:
> 
> Mr 559 topper... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn homie that was quick! looks good gracias  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## the poor boys

* MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Merry Christmas, hope that you have agreat time along with you family .


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 07:04 PM
> Merry Christmas, hope that you have agreat time along with you family .
> *


 :biggrin: 



Pendant raw in the werkz












lapel pin in the werkz





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## 26jd

nice shitt jagster :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> DELGADO74 Posted Dec 28 2009, 05:00 PM
> Thanks Joel for the quick turnaround, the mini plaques came out realgood, the kids loved them
> *


 :biggrin: 





> *
> pzy64 Posted Yesterday, 02:08 PM
> how much longer im anxious bro .........
> *


What up Pedro!! It's almost done....

Thanks Big Page!

An order we finished thus passed weekend..

Pendant










Lapel pin



















Had a couple of days off now back to work....




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new pendants











pendant engraved
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































> *Gotti Posted Today, 02:07 PM
> whats the good word Joel
> *


Till monday homie....










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy




----------



## madrigalkustoms

Nice work homie, enjoy your days off. You need a couple days off. Happy new year. We are going to do it bigger next year.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques that the homie Jimmy picked up from the 805...





























Cleaned out my mail box....




> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 11:19 AM
> Nice work homie, enjoy your days off. You need a couple days off. Happy new year. We are going to do it bigger next year.
> *


 :biggrin: 





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> GUS 650 Posted Today, 04:08 PM
> sup joel how they lookin?
> *


Almost done...


Some more plques the Homies in the 805



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

pm sent


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RidinLowBC

Hey what's up joel Any up date on my bike parts it's been 5 months already :dunno:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> RidinLowBC Posted Yesterday, 11:34 PM
> Hey what's up joel Any up date on my bike parts it's been 5 months already
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 




> *
> 
> rgarcia15928 Posted Yesterday, 10:14 PM
> United Dreams cc is having a show on Feb 20, 2010 yuma, az if u want a booth contact me 928-446-6165....or for more info
> *


 :biggrin: will put it on my list... thanks for the info! will contact you...




> *
> Ben'sCustomWheels Posted Yesterday, 06:28 PM
> 
> *


Thanks Ben... will get your order ready..... thanks again for the business!



> Some plaques the were cut yesterday and are at the chrome shop this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at them nice cuts.... +/- .003" thats precision!....
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## classic53

HEY JOEL WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR THE BIKE PARTS MY DAUGHTER LOVED THEM .NOW SHE THINKING OF WHAT SHE WANTS DONE NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> classic53 Posted Today, 08:09 PM
> HEY JOEL WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR THE BIKE PARTS MY DAUGHTER LOVED THEM .NOW SHE THINKING OF WHAT SHE WANTS DONE NEXT
> *



Thanks Eli what ever you need let us know... sorry for the wait... 



Some new plaques that were shipped out....

This plaques was ordered by the man Mike Ramos for the truck shop...






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Sergio, Here's a pix of your pendants.. Sorry that i have not posted... we are very busy on this... thanks again





















This is a double stacked for the Homies Juan and Jorge out of Eagle pass Texas... thanks also working on the order...




























Thanks for all the strong support and all the new orders coming thru... especially them bike parts....










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques that were shipped out the other day...
























> *
> 
> BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Today, 05:00 PM
> HEY JOEL HIT ME UP...
> *


It was good to talk to you.... see you friday...



> *
> 
> 
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 05:41 PM
> what up brother i need to place a order i will be hitting you up tommorow thanks keep up the good work
> *


thanks for the new order... will jump on it,,,



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 6 2010, 03:20 PM~16203698
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Sergio, Here's a pix of your pendants.. Sorry that i have not posted... we are very busy on this... thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a double stacked for the Homies Juan and Jorge out of Eagle pass Texas... thanks also working on the order...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the strong support and all the new orders coming thru... especially them bike parts....
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were lasered out last night..












check out them beautiful cuts....
















































:biggrin: 












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 7 2010, 02:00 PM~16214570
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some new plaques that were lasered out last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out them beautiful cuts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



AWESOME HOMIE


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> flaked85 Posted Yesterday, 09:29 PM
> AWESOME HOMIE
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> GUS 650 Posted Yesterday, 06:27 PM
> ttt
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted Yesterday, 06:42 PM
> whats up joel !!
> homies said they seen you at the new years pic nic!!!
> good looking out homie!!!
> *


Thanks! it was good to see your boyz down here... what ever you guys need we are a phone call away.. thanks again

New bike that we are working on... its way to the engraver to work his magic!!!

















































Thanks!! wait till they are engraved and chromed out!





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The Homie's Pedro's new envgraved double layer plaque going to Mass... thanks...








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking good joel


----------



## lilwill1999

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 8 2010, 10:13 PM~16232975
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> The Homie's Pedro's new envgraved double layer plaque going to Mass... thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Clown confution Posted Today, 09:11 AM
> looking good joel
> *


Thanks , Mikey were u been?


Some plaques that were picked u today from SD...

Cut monday ready friday night...Qwk turn around... all plaques cut this passed week done..































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 9 2010, 11:47 PM~16242174
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Thanks , Mikey were u been?
> Some plaques that were picked u today from SD...
> 
> Cut monday ready friday night...Qwk turn around... all plaques cut this passed week done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


at home paying bills . im going to call u monday cool :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 8 2010, 10:13 PM~16232975
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> The Homie's Pedro's new envgraved double layer plaque going to Mass... thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


that looks crazy tigh i kno ima c dis around come summertime


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Pendants





























Topper


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:biggrin: 
JUST PASSING BY TO SAY HELLO


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaque that were lasered out this afternoon...












> *
> 
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Today, 02:03 PM
> 
> JUST PASSING BY TO SAY HELLO
> 
> *




What up Mitch!









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 11 2010, 08:45 AM~16253330
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Pendants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


im feeling that monte pendant


----------



## madrigalkustoms

hey joel hows it going? any luck on them bike parts?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques that were shipped yestrerday

































> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 12:42 AM
> hey joel hows it going? any luck on them bike parts?
> *


 :biggrin: 







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 12 2010, 12:09 PM~16265744
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> New plaques that were shipped yestrerday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 THANX JOEL :worship:


----------



## lilwill1999

need more info hit will up [email protected] 520-971-0432 pre=reg


----------



## dmiraz64

Hi Joel, any progress pix on the Patróns plaque


----------



## MR.559

looks good homie


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Posted Yesterday, 07:13 PM
> check your mail joe
> *


Will do just been really busy... thanks!

:biggrin: 



> *
> GUS 650 Posted Yesterday, 06:09 PM
> ttt
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 





> *dmiraz64 Posted Yesterday, 02:14 PM
> Hi Joel, any progress pix on the Patróns plaque
> *


Engraver has it dhould get it back this weekend thanks... he's working his magic.. thanks



> *MR.559 Posted Yesterday, 07:30 PM
> looks good homie
> *


Nice! :biggrin: 


New plaques that were cut today....











Casper and Estilo's pendant order that was ordered yesterday.... thanks



We redid the design


















Chuck, here is your plaque.. thanks again


























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 12 2010, 11:18 PM~16274847
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Casper and Estilo's pendant order that was ordered yesterday.... thanks
> We redid the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


came out bad ass gracias Joel


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 13 2010, 01:29 AM~16274923
> *came out bad ass gracias Joel
> *


oh shit. they match now.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Earring step by step... check out the detail!!!!!

raw










Polished










Gold plated











The Homie Javier's mold trunk insert made of 16 ga steel






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

was up Joel I see you been busy


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 13 2010, 02:18 AM~16274847
> *
> Casper and Estilo's pendant order that was ordered yesterday.... thanks
> We redid the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i need a new one!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Casper and Estilo's pendant order that was ordered yesterday.... thanks
> We redid the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New ordered that was shipped out today...



> *EL RAIDER Posted Today, 01:55 PM
> was up Joel I see you been busy
> *


What up! where have you been?







Plaque









Bike plaque
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New order being shipped today to Chicago... thanks Franks!

Plaque











Front plate










Keychain























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

keep up the great work carnal. doing it bigger this year.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> 
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR Posted Yesterday, 09:31 PM
> LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> *


Thanks!!



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 10:24 PM
> keep up the great work carnal. doing it bigger this year.
> *


Thanks Jose.... We have alot of work coming thru.. going to finish up that order of your... thanks again

Some plaques that were lasered out today....also some forks that i altered the picture, the owner did not want them shown

Sergio from Chicago










Ill State Big Body plaque










Ill State Low Life











Thanks for checking out our topic!!








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

Joel check your email when u get a chance


----------



## l1l_b1rd

wat up jagster :wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> deesta Posted Yesterday, 12:26 AM
> 
> *


What up! Mr DEESTA!... :biggrin: 



> *%candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 06:28 PM
> ttt
> *


 :biggrin: your new order is ready!!!! thanks



> *
> CHUCKS66 Posted Yesterday, 10:48 PM
> TTT
> 
> *


What up! Chuck your plaques are ready...

Pendants that are for the Homie Snow from NC...




















Some more beautiful pendants

These are for the homie Raj













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Just had a chace to look at pm, and I have to say that you did agreat job. Enjoy your weekend homie.


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 13 2010, 02:18 AM~16274847
> *
> Casper and Estilo's pendant order that was ordered yesterday.... thanks
> We redid the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like that bro, can u get me this new design but west tx ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> GUS 650 Posted Today, 11:06 AM
> haha wifey put em on quick style
> right on jagster
> *


Looks good Gus!!!! thanks again.... what ever you need let us know..

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 09:58 PM
> Just had a chace to look at pm, and I have to say that you did agreat job. Enjoy your weekend homie.
> *


Thanks, glad that you liked them designs... if you like them on paper wait till they are engraved two toned... let me know i got my machine ready to go... Its been a busy weekend and getting ready for a busy coming week!!! also getting ready for the rain!!



> *
> Chucks Posted Today, 10:59 PM
> i like that bro, can u get me this new design but west tx ?
> 
> *



What up! Chucks! you know want to do.... call me dog! you know i will hook it up!!!!





A new set of double stacked plaques shipped to the homie Hector, in AZ..... Looking forward in doing them big orders thanks again!































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Chucks

right on homeboy thanks. ill talk to the homies see if they r ready to order some too.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Joel! I just talked with my brother about the parts and it's a go. He really liked them. Go ahead and cut them, let me know when they are all done, thanks again homie.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> Lowrider Style CC Posted Yesterday, 04:37 PM
> 
> Great job Ese!!!!!
> *


Thanks, Homies we do our best!!! send them orders in so we can knock them out...



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 09:45 AM
> Whats up ese im back way!!!
> *


Hey fool, it was about time!!!! it must be nice!!!!! good to hear from you!



> *Chucks Posted Yesterday, 12:04 AM
> right on homeboy thanks. ill talk to the homies see if they r ready to order some too.
> *


Hit me up!!! i will hook it up!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 10:21 PM
> Joel! I just talked with my brother about the parts and it's a go. He really liked them. Go ahead and cut them, let me know when they are all done, thanks again homie.
> *


Thanks Jose, will get on it! just have to work on the dim... thanks


The Homie Dice came thru yesterday!! to pick up his plaques




















I have almost posted 2000 pics... in about a year... we luv to show our work... 

thanks for the support... its going to be a busy week... mondays suck... and its 

pouring hope the power don't go out!!! thanks for checking our topic out...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 18 2010, 10:41 AM~16324987
> *
> Hit me up!!! i will hook it up!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  *


cool


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> DELGADO74 Posted Today, 12:31 AM
> sup joel , i need to start an order asap, whats the turnaround on raw plaques?
> 
> 
> *


What up Raul!!!! Same day or next day... let me know.... thanks



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 09:21 PM
> 
> *


Your order is done!!! will post maybe today or tomorrow.. just really busy....
thanks again

What up! Mitch, Chucks and Mr CHAIN REACTION i like that chain theme Homie ..



Some new plaques that were lasered out last night!!!!!










A motorcycle plaques










Some know off emblems



















Any one need any work done shot us a pm or email so we can give you price... 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Chuck here are your plaque ready to be shipped ! thanks



















New bike plaque










Lapel Pin




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more Beautiful laser cut plaques that were cut last night....










Plaques polished and ready for the engraver to do his magic






































Met with the engraver to drop off and pick up... also with the chrome plater








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The homie Joe for New Mexico... thanks... will shot you A price on that new order tomorrow thanks


Plaque










Gold matching pendant










Chrome matching pendant





















Some new engraved forks two tone 






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## regalman806

BAD AZZ!!!!!!!!! GOOD WORK HOMIE!!!!

:h5:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> the poor boys Posted Today, 12:32 PM
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 




> *
> 
> %candy mobile% Posted Today, 12:36 AM
> for sure homie thank you good work as always good looking out
> *


Thanks Homie, you know how we do it!!!!! We been in the game too long!!! thanks again.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: We let our work do all the talking!!  


I want to thank all our new plaque customers that have been checkin out our topic and are placing orders!!! :biggrin: Anybody need pricing hit us up!!! for the qwk hook up deal!!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> regalman806 Posted Today, 07:40 AM
> BAD AZZ!!!!!!!!! GOOD WORK HOMIE!!!!
> *


Thanks Boss!!!! what ever you may need, hit us up! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


A new batch of plaques the were shipped out yesterday for the big homie Shady from the Big S.G.V... thanks i have that new order in the werkz






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## dmiraz64

Whats up Joel, Any news on the Patróns plaque


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:yes: :yes:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were lasered out today...













> *
> 
> dmiraz64 Posted Today, 05:00 PM
> Whats up Joel, Any news on the Patróns plaque
> *


Hello, your plaque is at the chrome sjop... will be ready tomorrow... thanks :biggrin: 

Billy what up!! i got a package today..






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped out today...






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 22 2010, 10:28 PM~16382663
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that were shipped out today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## MR.559




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> %candy mobile% Posted Today, 12:25 AM
> TTT for the homie


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

cripn8ez Posted Today, 12:31 AM 
CHARLOTTE CHAPTER THANX U FOR THE NECLESS'S HOMIE GOOD JOB



> Thanks Homie what ever else you need.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR.559 Posted Today, 10:11 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dog, wll start on that new project!!...
> 
> 
> New plaques that are for the homie Gato...
> 
> Car plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A topper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
Click to expand...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new plaques that were shipped out....

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Good work homie. Hope it's going well with all this rain.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> DELGADO74 Posted Today, 04:45 PM
> sup joel, everythin go through ok?
> *


What up! Raul Everything is a go.... Working on that new order.... Caddy looks bad ass... i quess it those poles that make it stand out.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 09:41 PM
> Good work homie. Hope it's going well with all this rain.
> *


Everything is good down going to finish up that new project! thanks again





Some plaques that were lasered out today...















































Check out the smooth edges




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY HOMIE HAVE U FINISHED THE GOODTIMES ~EIGHT O FIVE~ BIKE PLAQUE???


----------



## 916_king




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New engraved plaques





























matchin pendant











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## dmiraz64

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 26 2010, 10:32 AM~16415753
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New engraved plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matchin pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Nice work Joel looking good
:thumbsup: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## REC




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were cut yesterday...

For the homies, MR SIDEKCK and Javier out of NOR CAL thanks!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *lowrrico Posted Today, 05:04 PM
> nice
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> spook Posted Today, 05:32 PM
> how much to make this plaque and have it say car club at the bottom.in chrome
> sent to 78626 tx
> *


Thanks, looking on making your plaques thanks again

Some new plaques that were lasered out Today...







































Thanks for checking out out topic!!!!











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 12:09 AM~16413226
> *HEY HOMIE HAVE U FINISHED THE GOODTIMES ~EIGHT O FIVE~ BIKE PLAQUE???
> *


HEY CABRON LEARN HOW 2 MAKE A PHONE CALL THANKS  GT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New order for the homie Carlos!! On its way... thanks !!! :biggrin: 

















































> *
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Posted Today, 12:35 AM
> QUOTE(Fleetangel @ Jan 26 2010, 12:09 AM)
> HEY HOMIE HAVE U FINISHED THE GOODTIMES ~EIGHT O FIVE~ BIKE PLAQUE???
> 
> 
> HEY CABRON LEARN HOW 2 MAKE A PHONE CALL THANKS  GT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MR.559




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 26 2010, 09:32 AM~16415753
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New engraved plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matchin pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :wow: very nice


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques on there way to Phoenix AZ







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New raw plaques shipped out to a good friend Raul from SJ.... Thanks Homie!!!!



These plaques have a removable bracket which you can hang from the top or bottom... check t out!!!!!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 29 2010, 01:36 PM~16451536
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> New raw plaques shipped out to a good friend Raul from SJ.... Thanks Homie!!!!
> These plaques have a removable bracket which you can hang from the top or bottom...  check t out!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


that is innovative! :cheesy:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 29 2010, 11:36 AM~16451536
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> New raw plaques shipped out to a good friend Raul from SJ.... Thanks Homie!!!!
> These plaques have a removable bracket which you can hang from the top or bottom...  check t out!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



that looks really good carnal. something new.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Plaques that were shipped to the Sergio!

Two Pc. plague..

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New parts for a new customer... thanks.... looking forward in doing the rest...




















Jose your parts are at the engravers...




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 31 2010, 01:38 PM~16468508
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New parts for a new customer... thanks....  looking forward in doing the rest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose your parts are at the engravers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques for the Homies of UCE!!

Car plaque and and matching bike plaque





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LOOKING GOOD JOEL


----------



## MR.559




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *DELGADO74 Posted Today, 02:44 PM
> 
> Thanks alot Joel, plaques look real nice  great job
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


New plaques that were lazered out today....











The Homie Serg's new plaque with matching pendant..






















> *BIG TURTLE Posted Today, 11:12 PM
> LOOKING GOOD JOEL
> *


Thanks, waiting on you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some engraved plaques on the way to the plater...

Check out that detail....





































Big Page's plaque, engraved both sides for that sick Le Cab

Front










back










All these plaques are not chrome plated, it you like them now wait till they take a swim in the chrome tank!!! bling bling!!!! :biggrin: 


The Homie Pedro's double stacked pendant in the werkz


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *83_elco Posted Today, 10:13 PM
> WATS UP HOMIE HOW ARE THOSE PLEBEZ PLACAS COMING ALONG ? JUST CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM AFTER SEEING ALL THESE BAD ASS PLAQUES.......
> *


Thanks homie!!! hope you guys like them and remeber we can do all the small stuff also.... from big plaques to women's earring...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> BIG PAGE Posted Today, 06:26 PM
> sick ass joel you are the man plaque looks incredible ,gracias homie
> *


Thanks Page!!!! you the man!!!! we work hard for our customers!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> 
> poppa68_KI_4life Posted Today, 06:12 PM
> wuts up joel? gonna be hitting you up for some stuff. soon
> *


When ever you are ready!!!! thanks again!!



> *SIDEKICK Posted Today, 03:11 PM
> ttt for joel
> *


What up!! your plaque left yesterday thanks!!











Some new plques that were lasered out today!!!!! and some bike parts...



















Here you guys go!!!! thanks for the order!!!




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MR.559

That's what's up my dog! Came out clean gracias Joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> 83_elco Posted Yesterday, 11:34 PM
> 
> BAD ASS HOMIE !!!  HAVIN A DRINK TO THAT ONE RIGHT NOW !!! THANKS, NOW CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM CHROMED OUT......
> 
> *





> *
> MR.559 Posted Today, 10:41 AM
> That's what's up my dog! Came out clean gracias Joel
> *



Thanks!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



thanks Homie!!!! You know how we do it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MR SIDEKICK Plaques!!! thanks Homie, also getting alot of peeps out of the windy city...

SOLID GOLD!!!!



















I double stacked pendant chrome and gold for the homie out of AZ!!! 

the process

Double stacked all chrome





























masked for the gold











Finished product... looks even better in person!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















gotta get back to work and also thanks for checking us out!!!!

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

keep up the great Joel


----------



## madrigalkustoms

keep up the great work homie, cant wait to see how the parts are coming out. I'm going to need a chain for the new sprocket, i'll see how many liks and will see what you can do.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted Today, 12:38 AM
> CANT WAIT TO SEE OURS VATO!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some plaque that were lazer out yesterday!!














































Matched the mold plaque...



















Also weld up some broken brass plaques and rechroming for the Homies






















> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 02:22 PM
> keep up the great work homie, cant wait to see how the parts are coming out. I'm going to need a chain for the new sprocket, i'll see how many liks and will see what you can do.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

hey joe do u have pay pal


----------



## the poor boys

:yes:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques.





























Check out them smooth cuts!...










Mr ANTZ badges thanks homie
check out the detail


















Toppers




















Pendant










Engraved bike plaque fro the homie Angel...













> *Clown Confusion Posted Yesterday, 02:54 PM
> hey joe do u have pay pal
> *


What up Mikey!!! yeah i have a pay pal

[email protected]

Mitch i got your plaque!

thanks




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 4 2010, 11:19 PM~16518917
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out them smooth cuts!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr ANTZ badges thanks homie
> check out the detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engraved bike plaque fro the homie Angel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up Mikey!!! yeah i have a pay pal
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Mitch i got your plaque!
> 
> thanks
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Big Ed new plaques.. we match his mold one

































Another order....
























> *madrigalkustoms Posted Feb 3 2010, 02:22 PM
> keep up the great work homie, cant wait to see how the parts are coming out. I'm going to need a chain for the new sprocket, i'll see how many liks and will see what you can do.
> *


When ever you are ready!! work on your project!! :biggrin: 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Pendants For the Homies de NOK!!!





















More Pendants for the Big "A"






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 6 2010, 02:56 AM~16529449
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> More Pendants for the Big "A"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 5 2010, 11:56 PM~16529449
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> More Pendants for the Big "A"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## REC

New parts for a new customer... thanks.... looking forward in doing the rest...


























We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605  custom seat


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

im gonna hit ya up tomorrow!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

email sent! LMK!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 81.7.TX. Posted Today, 09:10 AM
> email sent! LMK!!
> 81.7.TX. Posted Yesterday, 09:03 PM
> *


Thanks got all them files... will check them out in a few!! thanks again!!!

81.7.TX. Posted Today, 09:10 AM 
email sent! LMK!! 
81.7.TX. Posted Yesterday, 09:03 PM 









> *IMPwiTaLIMP62 Posted Yesterday, 10:34 PM
> TTT for the Homie
> *


What up! orders ready....

Big Page's plaque engrave on both sides!




















The homie Paisa's plaque










Frank from Imperial plaque














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## madrigalkustoms

new parts that will be done real soon. from joel. 
thanks homie can't wait.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

sup J? you get my message i sent you? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

joel im going to call u tomorrow about the 16'' forks we talked about


----------



## the poor boys

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 8 2010, 04:30 PM~16551072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new parts that will be done real soon. from joel.
> thanks homie can't wait.
> *


DAM THATS GOTTA LOOK BAD ASS!! ALOT OF DETAIL


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *JUSTDEEZ Posted Yesterday, 04:35 PM
> sup J? you get my message i sent you?
> *


Got it!! thanks Homie



> *
> 
> Clown Confusion Posted Yesterday, 06:00 PM
> joel im going to call u tomorrow about the 16'' forks we talked about
> *


Hit me up Mike, when u are ready!!!




> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 03:30 PM
> new parts that will be done real soon. from joel.
> thanks homie can't wait.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




Some plaque that were cut today...





























Matched a moled plaque











Mike From Vegas new plaque












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 83_elco Posted Today, 07:08 AM
> CANT WAIT THANKS HOMIE.... GOT ANY PICS OF THEM FINISHED POST THEM UP.  THANKS AGAIN.....
> 
> *


Sorry will post tonight!!! just have to clean them and get them ready to ship... gotta make sure they look good when you get them.... everone is asking me the same thing... To post up their plaques....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Jose came thru and picked his order up!!! thanks Dog!!!

Car plaque











Bike plaque










Tow hitch




















Thanks Mike you the man...



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

keep up the good work joel


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 9 2010, 01:16 PM~16561272
> *keep up the good work joel
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *DELGADO74 Posted Today, 10:43 PM
> sup joel, any word on the chrome plaque
> *


What up! shipped out today!!! thanks again!!!



> *
> gomez68 Posted Today, 08:16 PM
> 
> thanks homie the plaques came out good and ill be getting with u again about the key chains and pendents i want to get for the homies so thanks again.
> 
> *


Thanks Javier!!! hit me up whe you are ready!



> *
> 
> EXCANDALOW Posted Today, 02:51 PM
> QUE PASO HOMIE NO UPDATES ON OURS???
> *


Getting ready to ship tomorrow!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques getting ready to be shipped



















Some more new plaques that were lasered out today
















































Polished out and ready for the engraver




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 83_elco Posted Today, 12:14 AM
> DAM!!! THANKS HOMIE THOSE TURNED OUT BADASS, GOOD FUKIN WORK RIGHT HERE HOMIES NO NEED TO BE LOOKIN ELSEWHERE...... THANKS AGAIN
> *


Thanks Bro!!! We stand behind our work!!



> *
> fantamonte Posted Today, 12:44 AM
> Es todo Joel!!! You got down,that's how we wanted them,good work homie!!
> *


Thanks again Pete!!!! 

Some new engraved plaques that everyone been wanting to see!!! here you guys go!!! 









































































Thanks for the continued support!!!! 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

I've been working on our car club website and i just added a page with all the work you have done for us. if you want to check it out. 
http://valleycruiserscc.weebly.com


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were lasered out today




















Polished out ready for the Engraver










Mike your forks are at the chrome shop

Layout





















double stacked pendants












> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 07:37 PM
> I've been working on our car club website and i just added a page with all the work you have done for us. if you want to check it out.
> http://valleycruiserscc.weebly.com
> 
> *


Thanks Jose will do... also working on that project...



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

Nice work


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Sergio's new plaques from S.D... thanks

The dots you see are rain drops...he came from SD to pick up and it was pouring..










Penadant raw









Finished









more pendants






























> *SPIRIT 62 Posted Today, 10:08 AM
> GOT THE BADGES TODAY BRO,THEY CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CHARMS!!
> GREAT WORK,QUICK TURN AROUND & GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!
> THANKS AGAIN - ANTHONY-
> *


Thanks Homie!!! thanks what we do here!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Also started on the next order thansk again!!!



> *
> Clown Confusion Posted Today, 09:08 AM
> Nice work
> *


Thanks Mike!! should have chrome by the weekend.... Juan @ La Habra plating is no joke on turn around time!!!! call them up for the hook up deal!!!

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

cant wait to see the forks on my bike :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Cut some top secret stuff today bikes and forks










Plaques that were shipped to Javier, Nor Cal thanks again

check out the chrome!!!





















> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted Yesterday, 05:25 PM
> 
> got my stuff looks good thanks big homie!!!
> 
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 12 2010, 01:57 AM~16590753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 8 2010, 02:30 PM~16551072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new parts that will be done real soon. from joel.
> thanks homie can't wait.
> *


----------



## Chucks




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

thanks for the cutting....... :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> Blue94cady Posted Feb 12 2010, 07:04 AM
> Whats up loko whats new way . That escandalow plaka its badd ass nice work
> *


What up! were u been Homie!!! I know it look bad ass!! they are planning to make more.... 

Billy's new bike project!,... thanks Homie!!! 










Some bike plaques



















Pendant










It was a busy weekend now, its going to be a busy week!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





> *
> 
> cadillac_pimpin Posted Feb 12 2010, 04:21 PM
> thanks for the cutting.......
> *


Thanks!!













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

Nice ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:59 AM
> Nice ttt
> *


What up your forks are done!!!! will ship tomorrow just swamped...

I been working with the guys from Latin Bombs.... also made a plaque... thanks Carlos

Engrave items in gold and chrome!










Topper









Bike plaque










Pendant










Lapel Pin










Gold items










Topper










Pendant









Lapel Pin









Bike Plaque






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

great work.


----------



## Chucks

whats up joel, do u have a pic of my pendant?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up! were u been Homie!!! I know it look bad ass!! they are planning to make more....
> 
> Billy's new bike project!,... thanks Homie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP JOEL :biggrin:
> THE PARTS LOOK GOOD, CANT WAIT TILL THERE ALL DONE


----------



## madrigalkustoms

How's it going Joel! I was going to call you today to see how them parts are coming along. I'll see if I get a chance to call you tomorrow. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some plaques the were shipped out....



















































> *madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 11:01 PM
> How's it going Joel! I was going to call you today to see how them parts are coming along. I'll see if I get a chance to call you tomorrow. Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> *


Jose, call me i have a question on the project... thanks



> *
> BILLY_THE_KID Posted Today, 10:28 PM
> WHAT'S UP JOEL
> THE PARTS LOOK GOOD, CANT WAIT TILL THERE ALL DONE
> 
> *


Billy Call me up!!!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LocoSoCal

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

CAD this plaque the other day,, order is in the werks..










Mitch chrome up plaques










Mike's forks sent....










Adam's new plaques!!! thanks hit me up! they ready to roll



















Top Secret plaques out!




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 16 2010, 10:16 AM~16628148
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> CAD this plaque the other day,, order is in the werks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch chrome up plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike's forks sent....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam's new plaques!!! thanks hit me up! they ready to roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret plaques out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :wow: they look good thanks again joel :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 16 2010, 11:15 AM~16628744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


street life is back :0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 16 2010, 11:18 AM~16628781
> *street life is back  :0
> *



it seems like it :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 16 2010, 11:20 AM~16628805
> *it seems like it :0
> *


thats crazy they broke up before i moved from salinas


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 26 2010, 09:32 AM~16415753
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New engraved plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matchin pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Bad ass work Joel thanks brother


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 16 2010, 11:22 AM~16628814
> *thats crazy they broke up before i moved from salinas
> *


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 16 2010, 09:16 AM~16628148
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> CAD this plaque the other day,, order is in the werks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch chrome up plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike's forks sent....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam's new plaques!!! thanks hit me up! they ready to roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Secret plaques out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> deesta Posted Today, 08:41 PM
> Good C'n U at the long beach swap meet Joel, keep up the great work loc
> *


What up!! good seeing you and the Crew!!! :biggrin: 

Some more new plaques that were cut today!!!



















Chuy from Vegas









Jaime from Boston










Lucky from L.A










Suzanna from Phoenix double stacked and engraved










Hector from Phoenix 










Juan Carlos from ATL









JJ form San Fernando









Marty from Vegas









Chicago










AJ Pasadena Cali









Paisa from Los Angeles









Ruben 









Inland Empire











Glendale AZ










Danny Boy from Los Angeles










DFW Texas











Jose it was good talking to you!







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


MR 559 order was shipped yesterday thanks big Dog!!!


Topper









Plaque










Here is your Pendant Chucks!!! thanks again Bro!!!














> *1bad-azz cadi Posted Today, 12:36 AM
> PLAQUES LOOK GREAT JOEL THANKZ HOMIE
> *


Thanks Homie!!!! wait till there all chromed out.. thanks again!













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 17 2010, 04:36 PM~16641707
> *
> 
> Here is your Pendant Chucks!!! thanks again Bro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



ooweee that looks awesome bro thanks! cant wait to get it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 17 2010, 01:31 AM~16637422
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up!! good seeing you and the Crew!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Some more new plaques that were cut today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuy from Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaime from Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky from L.A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzanna from Phoenix double stacked and engraved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hector from Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Carlos from ATL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJ form San Fernando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty from Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ Pasadena Cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paisa from Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inland Empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glendale AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Boy from Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DFW Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose it was good talking to you!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 17 2010, 01:36 PM~16641707
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> MR 559  order was shipped yesterday thanks big Dog!!!
> Topper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your Pendant Chucks!!! thanks again Bro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Homie!!!! wait till there all chromed out.. thanks again!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *




That's what's up my dog! Gracias


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The Homie Carmona's plaques shipped to Tejas! thanks !!

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

did u get those pics i send? email me when u get a drawing for those rims :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

got my plaque today. it came out nice. thanks joel.


----------



## MEXICA

[














E!


[/quote]
dammmm repe  rsenting  whats ups that emblem work out nice it looks real good im going to put on all all my cars thanks


----------



## MEXICA

opps f up sorry you no what i mean lol :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

got my forks today thanks joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 08:40 AM
> did u get those pics i send? email me when u get a drawing for those rims
> *


What Big Dog, yeah i got them pix will work on something this coming week... thanks



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 11:56 AM
> got my plaque today. it came out nice. thanks joel.
> *


Cool, thanks again Mitch!!!



> *
> 
> MEXICA Posted Yesterday, 04:11 PM
> opps f up sorry you no what i mean lol
> 
> *


Thanks Noel, good seeing you!!!



> *Clown Confusion Posted Yesterday, 05:46 PM
> got my forks today thanks joel
> *


Thanks again Mike, will finsh your sprocket this week... 











Some new plaques that were lasered out today and are sitting at the chrome shop...












These are New Customers from Stockton... they coming down on Saturday to pick them up....











Joe from New Mexico.... see you in Phoenix, Brother!!!











San Diego











Robert from Odessa Texas 











Chuy from Vegas new 4 foot plaque



























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 18 2010, 05:46 PM~16654456
> *got my forks today thanks joel
> *


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 20 2010, 07:01 PM~16672758
> *
> *


WHAT UP MITCH


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 20 2010, 09:03 PM~16674482
> *WHAT UP MITCH
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 1bad-azz cadi Posted Feb 20 2010, 01:20 PM
> payment sent joel thanks !!!!!!
> *


Thanks!!!! gettting your plaques ready to ship!!!



> *DELGADO74 Posted Feb 20 2010, 03:26 PM
> thanks again joel
> *


Thanks Raul!!!! what ever you need call me up!!!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Feb 20 2010, 10:33 PM
> for sure homie see you there cant wait only 11 more days till i leave
> *


See you and the crew in Phoenix!!! :biggrin: 

Some new plaques that were picked up this weekend!!

These plaques were cut on Thursday and were picked up by the homies from Stockton on saturday... thanks again!!!



















Another plaques for Paisa for SWIFT CC










Priest and Lucky



















Another busy weekend and looking for a very busy week... thanks again !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What Big Dog, yeah i got them pix will work on something this coming week...
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

hows it going joel? just wondering how the parts are coming along?


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 22 2010, 01:13 PM~16689226
> *hows it going joel? just wondering how the parts are coming along?
> *



ponte a trabajar :biggrin: let's go 2 Phoenix


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 22 2010, 03:00 PM~16690056
> *ponte a trabajar  :biggrin:  let's go 2 Phoenix
> *


i'm like you now just here on lil nothing else to do, already swept, moped and vacume. i do more here at work than i do at home. and as for going to phoenix i have no money, like you.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 22 2010, 03:59 PM~16690539
> *i'm like you now just here on lil nothing else to do, already swept, moped and vacume. i do more here at work than i do at home. and as for going to phoenix i have no money, like you.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> deesta Posted Yesterday, 12:36 PM
> Stumbled on this flic going threw 1 of my lrm
> *


Thanks Deesta, thats us!... We were at the Denver show...

Some plaques that were laserd out today...















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Feb 22 2010, 11:36 AM~16688958
> *Stumbled on this flic going threw 1 of my lrm
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## west_13




----------



## Clown Confusion

hows it going


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 1bad-azz cadi Posted Today, 01:13 AM
> JOEL DID U GET US SHIPPED OUT TODAY?
> 
> *


Shipping out today!!!! thanks again Joel

Engraved plaque.. shipped










Some big double stacked pendant for the Homies in OKLAS






















> *
> Clown Confusion Posted Today, 10:29 AM
> hows it going
> *


What Up! Mike!! your sprocket is almost done!!!



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 01:13 PM
> hows it going joel? just wondering how the parts are coming along?
> *


What up! Jose... Soon the will be at the engraver!!! thanks Joel










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 23 2010, 02:24 PM~16701639
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Shipping out today!!!! thanks again Joel
> 
> Engraved plaque.. shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some big double stacked pendant for the Homies in OKLAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Up! Mike!! your sprocket is almost done!!!
> What up! Jose... Soon the will be at the engraver!!! thanks Joel
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


cool thanks joel


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Thanks Joel. Keep up the good work. I can't wait to see them built to clown plaques they look really nice now.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were lasered out today.... 




















Met up with the homies from GT to give them these beautiful plaques!!!!















> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 09:33 PM
> Thanks Joel. Keep up the good work. I can't wait to see them built to clown plaques they look really nice now.
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## MR.559

Got that package last week homie gracias! Will have another oder by this week, ill call you with the 411


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 24 2010, 09:14 AM~16710312
> *Got that package last week homie gracias! Will have another oder by this week, ill call you with the 411
> *


wat up gil ima have orders soon...for the blk bike wat year was it again?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


here you go!!!! thanks!!!



















in time for the LRM PHX show...











Thanks for all the new orders coming in for the PHX show!!!!




> *
> MR.559 Posted Today, 09:14 AM
> Got that package last week homie gracias! Will have another oder by this week, ill call you with the 411
> *


thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


What up! BIG TURTLE!!!



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 09:33 PM
> Thanks Joel. Keep up the good work. I can't wait to see them built to clown plaques they look really nice now.
> *


What up!!! Jose!! Yeah we goingto put a clown face in the middle of the plaque... its going to bad ass!!!











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaque that were cut today






























Door panels inserts we made for a customer on their way to the chrome shop...




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP JOEL!
THANKS FOR ALL THAT GOOD AND HARD WORK YOU DO 4 US


----------



## Patróns Car Club

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 25 2010, 10:23 AM~16722300
> *WHATS UP JOEL!
> THANKS FOR ALL THAT GOOD AND HARD WORK YOU DO 4 US
> *


X2


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some new plaques that were lasered out today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT NAME LOOKS FAMILIAR NEVER THOUGHT ANY 1 WOULD MAKE A CLUB OUT OF IT :biggrin: [


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques that were lasered out today....



































> *
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Yesterday, 11:23 AM
> WHATS UP JOEL!
> THANKS FOR ALL THAT GOOD AND HARD WORK YOU DO 4 US
> *


MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Yesterday, 11:23 AM 
WHATS UP JOEL!
THANKS FOR ALL THAT GOOD AND HARD WORK YOU DO 4 US 


> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Patróns Car Club Posted Yesterday, 08:25 PM 
QUOTE(MRS.GOODTIMES818 @ Feb 25 2010, 10:23 AM) 
WHATS UP JOEL!
THANKS FOR ALL THAT GOOD AND HARD WORK YOU DO 4 US 


X2 


> What up Mike!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 25 2010, 09:51 PM~16728637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is on my calendar :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16706511
> *Thanks Joel. Keep up the good work. I can't wait to see them built to clown plaques they look really nice now.
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## regalman806

HEARD YOU MIGHT BE THA MAN WHO MAKES THE 93-96 BIG BODY FENDER SKIRT EXTENSIONS.... :biggrin: ANY TRUTH TO THIS??? :dunno:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *1sik6six Posted Feb 26 2010, 05:30 PM
> was up homie.... hows everything goin
> *


What up! dropped your plaque and others to the engraver this weekend!!!



> *
> 1sik6six Posted Feb 27 2010, 01:29 PM
> TTT FOR THE HOMIES THAT GET DOWN ON THEM PLACKS
> *


You know how we do it!!! thanks !!!!




> *
> ~RO DANNY~ Posted Yesterday, 03:25 PM
> damn that backyard bangers plaque gonna look good
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some plaques that were sent to Big Duke out of IE....

Bike Plaque



















Car plaques




















Stainless steel Lexus plate










MBZ wheel inserts











Another busy weekend!!!! getting ready for this coming week ... its crunch time!!! got alot of orders for PHX LRM... and OC DUB!!! Got big stacks of plaques this weekend... all plaques pictured are done and in our hands!!!!! just have to add the final touch and they will be ready to ship!!! 














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup joel the parts should be there thursday


----------



## madrigalkustoms

que onda joel. it looks like you have been really busy. just checking in to see how you doing.


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more plaques that were laser out today!!!!










Los Angeles









Salinas









Phoenix









Phoenix









805









Tejas double stack









Vegas











> *
> 1sik6six Posted Today, 08:11 PM
> BUMP
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:26 PM
> TTT!!!!!!!!!
> *


  



> *
> the poor boys Posted Today, 09:28 PM
> TTT
> *


  



> *
> 
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 02:32 PM
> que onda joel. it looks like you have been really busy. just checking in to see how you doing.
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> Clown Confusion Posted Today, 10:18 AM
> sup joel the parts should be there thursday
> *


Thanks, Mike














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER

[Salinas









831


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


ViejitoS de Tejas getting new plaques




















New Emblems 













> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 01:37 PM
> [Salinas
> 
> 831
> *


 :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 2 2010, 04:08 PM~16773797
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> ViejitoS de Tejas getting new plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Emblems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Salinas









We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
[/quote]


good job joel. i think that pretty much you have done the plaques for every club in the Salinas Valley area. nice to see your work all over bro.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were lasered out today...


















































> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 04:52 PM
> good job joel. i think that pretty much you have done the plaques for every club in the Salinas Valley area. nice to see your work all over bro.
> 
> *


Thanks Jose will be posting your project soon!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: 









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## madrigalkustoms

Thanks Jose will be posting your project soon!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
[/quote]

No joel thank you. its that time of the year again, to start working on the relay for life bike. i'm doing a cruiser this year, and i have an idea of something i want to do. i'm going to see if i can take a trip down to your shop so we can get some stuff going for this, well later this year. thanks again joel.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:24 AM
> TTMFT for the brest of the best!!!


Thanks homie!!! will be seeing u guys real soon!!!! :biggrin: 

Engraved plaques masked up berfore the gold bath!!



















Finished two tone!!!



















Lapel Pin and my dirty hand!!!!














> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 10:59 AM
> 
> Thanks Jose will be posting your project soon!!
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av


No joel thank you. its that time of the year again, to start working on the relay for life bike. i'm doing a cruiser this year, and i have an idea of something i want to do. i'm going to see if i can take a trip down to your shop so we can get some stuff going for this, well later this year. thanks again joel. 
[/QUOTE]

No problem thanks !!! :biggrin: 










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## carclublife.com

Good work bro...




> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 2 2010, 11:32 PM~16779943
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some new plaques that were lasered out today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jose will be posting your project soon!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


----------



## west_13

T

T

T


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Double stack pendant for the Homie Pedro...
































Mike's new sprocket.. It came out cherry!!! :biggrin: 











Jose's stuff... next stop the engraver...
































> *
> DiegoPat Posted Yesterday, 04:27 PM
> TTT
> *


What up Pat!!!




> *1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 10:28 PM
> DAMN HOMIE !!!!!! THATS A BAD AS PLACK...CANT WAIT TO SEE MINE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Jose's stuff... next stop the engraver...





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
[/quote]

daaaaaaaammmmmmmm joel they look really good. thanks.


----------



## EL RAIDER

Mike's new sprocket.. It came out cherry!!! :biggrin: 









Jose's stuff... next stop the engraver...






























niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## the poor boys

those are very nice. :cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were cut today!!!
















































New Two tone handle bars






























> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 11:30 AM
> 
> daaaaaaaammmmmmmm joel they look really good. thanks.
> 
> *


Thanks Jose, sorry for the delay!!! its just been busy over here!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> 
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 11:37 AM
> 
> niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> *



Your project is next! thanks Jesse!!




> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 10:00 PM
> those are very nice.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

Can't wait to see my engrave parts


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 5 2010, 12:24 AM~16802723
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some plaques that were cut today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Two tone  handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jose, sorry for the delay!!! its just been busy over here!!! :biggrin:
> Your project is next! thanks Jesse!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Have a great time in phoenix homie.


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP JAGSTER NEED SOME PETALS MADE FOR MY SONS BIKE. LOOKING FOR SOME SKELETONS HEADS MADE.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> Clown Confusion Posted Today, 03:31 AM
> Can't wait to see my engrave parts
> *


What up! Mike !!!! gonna get going on it this coming week... thanks again



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 07:47 PM
> Have a great time in phoenix homie.
> *


Thanks Jose!! youpart is at the Engravers.. Getting ready to leave in the morning....



> *ogart63M.V.C Posted Today, 07:49 PM
> WUP JAGSTER NEED SOME PETALS MADE FOR MY SONS BIKE. LOOKING FOR SOME SKELETONS HEADS MADE.
> *


PM sent







New plaques for the Homies in the 805..........























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER

GOOD LUCK IN PHOENIX, HAVE A SAFE DRIVE


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques that were picked up today!!




















Mikey your sprocket is done!!! thanks again















> *
> 
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 01:29 PM
> GOOD LUCK IN PHOENIX, HAVE A SAFE DRIVE
> *


Thanks homie!!!! you should of been here also!!! busy day!!!

What up! Billy!!!



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

thanks joel looks good


----------



## the poor boys

x2 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




New orders thst were shipped out....



























































> *
> 
> Clown Confusion Posted Yesterday, 09:57 PM
> thanks joel looks good
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


What up! Mitch!!!








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

ttt for the homie joel. hope you had a good time in phoenix.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 02:23 PM
> 
> whats up ese whats new
> 
> *


What up! Shaggie!! Same stuff over here.... Just work!!! Be seeing you guys up there real soon!!! 



> *
> 1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 11:11 PM
> RIGHT ON HOMIE .... GET DOWN!!!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT "EXCANDALOW" PLACK......
> *


It's coming Homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

order that was shipped..


Car plaque









Bike plaque



















MIkey out of ODESSA...










I would like to thank all the new and old clubs that we talked to and that placed orders at the PHX LRM show... AZ, TX, NM showed luv!!!! thanks again!!!! Gotta get back to work!!!



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 05:49 PM
> ttt for the homie joel. hope you had a good time in phoenix.
> *


What up Jose!!!! show was better than i expected!!!

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

:cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY JAGSTER THANKS FOR ALL THE BEAUTIFUL WORK YOUVE DONE
FOR MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE....I AM 100% HAPPY WITH IT...GOT SO MUCH
GOOD AND POSITIVE FEED BACK....

HERE IS HOW THE BIKE LOOKS WITH ALL OF YOUR CREATIONS :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> SPIRIT 62 Posted Today, 02:05 PM
> ANY WORD ON MY PENANTS?


Will be done at the end of the week... thanks



> A&Rplating Posted Today, 08:04 PM
> whats up joel, do you make anymore of those impala shifter handles let me know


Hello, yeah i think i have two left in stock..



> Blue94cady Posted Today, 10:46 PM
> Whats up carnal dont work to much save energe for my parts lol!!!!


When ever you are ready... Homie!!!



> 1sik6six Posted Today, 11:12 PM
> LOOKIN GOOD RAZA





> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Some plaques that were lasered out today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a couple of days off, now back to the grind.... just connecting the dots... thanks for checking out our topic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Yesterday, 11:45 AM
> HEY JAGSTER THANKS FOR ALL THE BEAUTIFUL WORK YOUVE DONE
> FOR MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE....I AM 100% HAPPY WITH IT...GOT SO MUCH
> GOOD AND POSITIVE FEED BACK....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Wendy... Looking forward in doing them new parts... thanks again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
Click to expand...


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new Group plaques for the Big Homie Danny Boy..



















New plaques that went to Chicago










Some Ruff Backing plates























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys

looking good joel


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 10 2010, 07:45 PM~16855219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

> *
> 1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 10:28 PM
> BUMP FOR A HOMIE FROM A HOMIE!!!
> 
> *





> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 06:01 PM
> looking good joel
> *


 Thanks Mitch!!! We just working hard doing our best for our customers... We have stacks of orders and a bunch coming in... Quality is key in our Business!!!!



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 06:50 PM
> Keep up the good work bro.
> *


Jose... Thanks!! Be getting that Crown from the Engrave this weekend will post once i get it!!! he has three complete bikes that we are waiting for.... He's getting backed up!! :biggrin: But we will continue by providing top notch products and services for our new and old customers




Thanks Homie!!! Just waiting for your plaque from the engraver.... He's very busy ,he's been invaded... its worth the wait!!! should be gettting this weekend...

What up! Mitch!! Thanks SocioS Fly looks bad ass!!!! See you up there!!! :biggrin: 

Some more new Plaques that were lasered out yesterday and are at the chrome shop!!!



























































































Dre, working on them partsgoing to shipp on monday so you can have ny the show... in Dallas..

Braces









Mirrors


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 11 2010, 10:48 AM~16859090
> *Dre, working on them partsgoing to shipp on monday so you can have ny the show... in Dallas..
> 
> Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Jose... Thanks!! Be getting that Crown from the Engrave this weekend will post once i get it!!! he has three complete bikes that we are waiting for.... He's getting backed up!! :biggrin: But we will continue by providing top notch products and services for our new and old customers



cool thanks joel.


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more plaques that were cut... Loading up for next weeks load....




























Mikey here are your part ready polished and have a date with the engraver...












Jose here is your plaque shipped











Thanks for all the Support!!!








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 11 2010, 09:48 AM~16859090
> *Mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU CAN DO MIRRORS TOO


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 12 2010, 10:22 PM~16876899
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some more plaques that were cut...  Loading up for next weeks load....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey here are your part ready polished and have a date with the engraver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose here is your plaque shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the Support!!!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


thanks joel


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## EL RAIDER

Jose here is your plaque shipped














came out nice


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2010, 07:41 PM~16882972
> *Jose here is your plaque shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came out nice
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 12:31 AM
> i need some plaques done my name is rolo i can be reached at [email protected] president of impressions la cc thank you
> *


Thanks Rolo, will get them plaques running qwik thanks

Some lapel pins we did during the week




























http://i41.tinypic.com/2cgj8lk.jpg/[IMG]


[img]http://i41.tinypic.com/2cgj8lk.jpg



What up!!! MR EL RAIDER!!!



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaque that was sent out....



















Engraved plaques msked up ready to take a swim in gold!!



















20 gauge stainless steel shinny





















> *
> 1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 10:44 PM
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Picked up your plaque from the engraver

What up! Mitch!!! just woorking... had a busy weekend, now i busy week!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 06:31 AM
> ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP JOEL!
WOW YOU BEEN REALLY BUSY HUH?
THATS GREAT IT MEANS YOU DOING A GREAT JOB..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows it going joel


----------



## madrigalkustoms

que onda joel. hows it going?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 9 2010, 11:45 AM~16838994
> *HEY JAGSTER THANKS FOR ALL THE BEAUTIFUL WORK YOUVE DONE
> FOR MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE....I AM 100% HAPPY WITH IT...GOT SO MUCH
> GOOD AND POSITIVE FEED BACK....
> 
> HERE IS HOW THE BIKE LOOKS WITH ALL OF YOUR CREATIONS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a firme ass bike i saw it at the phx show its sik wit it


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 11:14 PM
> quality that NOBODY can touch
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some Engraved plaques... in process































































































> *
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Yesterday, 09:31 AM
> WHATS UP JOEL!
> WOW YOU BEEN REALLY BUSY HUH?
> THATS GREAT IT MEANS YOU DOING A GREAT JOB.....
> *


Thanks!! Wendy!! yeah we are super busy... i got a lot of people asking me about the handle bars... got two orders for similiar ones.. thanks again



> *
> brownie_602 Posted Yesterday, 05:42 PM
> QUOTE(MRS.GOODTIMES818 @ Mar 9 2010, 11:45 AM)
> HEY JAGSTER THANKS FOR ALL THE BEAUTIFUL WORK YOUVE DONE
> FOR MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE....I AM 100% HAPPY WITH IT...GOT SO MUCH
> GOOD AND POSITIVE FEED BACK....
> 
> HERE IS HOW THE BIKE LOOKS WITH ALL OF YOUR CREATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> that was a firme ass bike i saw it at the phx show its sik wit it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 01:20 PM
> que onda joel. hows it going?
> *


What up! Jose!



> *Clown Confusion Posted Yesterday, 10:00 AM
> hows it going
> *


What up! Mike!!! Just busy!!! gettting these orders out!!! getting ready to shipp a couple of orders to Dallas for the show this weekend!!!

What up Billy!!!! wait in the engraver to finish up your bike thanks!!






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 16 2010, 10:15 AM~16906015
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Some Engraved plaques... in process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Wendy!! yeah we are super busy... i got a lot of people asking me about the handle bars... got two orders for similiar ones.. thanks again
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What up! Jose!
> What up! Mike!!!  Just busy!!! gettting these orders out!!!  getting ready to shipp a couple of orders to Dallas for the show this weekend!!!
> 
> What up Billy!!!! wait in the engraver to finish up your bike thanks!!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


looking good joel the crown came out nice


----------



## Clown Confusion

here are some of the parts jagster made for clown confusion
Mirrors

























sprocket and a mini plague

























and also the forks on lil cherry


----------



## madrigalkustoms

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
[/quote]



looks really good joel thanks


----------



## the poor boys

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av


looks really good joel thanks
[/quote]thats nice. :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 16 2010, 01:27 PM~16907015
> *here are some of the parts jagster made for clown confusion
> Mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprocket and a mini plague
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the forks on lil cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.us-mattress.com/


----------



## classic53

hey joel was wondering about getting some rose mirrors made and maybe handle bars


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2010, 07:05 PM~16910766
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.us-mattress.com/
> *


ha ha wow that was funny ha ha :loco:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 16 2010, 09:47 PM~16912167
> *ha ha wow that was funny ha ha  :loco:
> *


  :happysad:  :happysad: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2010, 08:52 PM~16912239
> *  :happysad:    :happysad:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


lol hows it going bro


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 16 2010, 09:55 PM~16912286
> *lol hows it going bro
> *


chillin carnal tryin to get my bros 26" cruiser done by the lowrider chicago show in may got most of the bodywork done just need to add fiberglass and bondo then paint.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2010, 09:01 PM~16912377
> *chillin carnal tryin to get my bros 26" cruiser done  by the lowrider chicago show in may got most of the bodywork done just need to add fiberglass and bondo then paint.
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

to the top for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques cut yesterday!!!















































































































> *1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 10:46 PM
> OH HELL YEAH  .....HATS OFF FOR THE HOMIES
> *


Thanks Homie!!!! just have to mask it up... wait till it we put that gold on it!!!!



> *
> DiegoPat Posted Yesterday, 03:14 PM
> Still Putting Out Bad-Ass Work!
> TTT for Jagster!
> *


What up! Pat!!! Will be in your city this weekend!!! see you there? :biggrin: :biggrin:



> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:38 AM
> to the top for jagster
> *


Mikey them Bike gonna look bad ass!!!



> *
> classic53 Posted Yesterday, 07:45 PM
> hey joel was wondering about getting some rose mirrors made and maybe handle bars
> *


Let me know when you want us to start!!!! 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

thanks joel


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 16 2010, 08:45 PM~16911237
> *hey joel was wondering about getting some rose mirrors made and maybe handle bars
> *



:cheesy: THAT WILL LOOK GREAT ON THE BIKE...
YOU LIKED THE HANDLE BARS HUH?


----------



## EL RAIDER

:happysad:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 07:13 PM
> TTT!!!!!!
> *


Que Onda!!! Mi Shaggie!!!.... Hey lucky you told me to put my gloves on that night... right when I opened the door it was round one!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> 
> DiegoPat Posted Yesterday, 11:33 PM
> Waddup Joel! Will definitely see you this Sunday at the Show. Have a safe trip down here. I'll stop by your booth.
> *


You got it Pat!!! see you

A plaque for the Homie Carlos










Another Firme order from Ruben!!! thanks 



















Another masked group of plaques that are going to be swimming in gold tomorrow...




























We do all our masking in house for qwk turn around... We sent out one of our so called partners to college to learn the art of masking!!! hahahaaha!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

The homie Pedro's order in the werks... it almost done homie :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 18 2010, 09:24 AM~16926481
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Que Onda!!! Mi Shaggie!!!....  Hey lucky you told me to put my gloves on that night... right when I opened the door it was round one!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You got it Pat!!! see you
> 
> A plaque for the Homie Carlos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Firme order from Ruben!!! thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another masked group of plaques that are going to be swimming in gold tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do all our masking in house for qwk turn around... We sent out one of our so called partners to college to learn the art of  masking!!! hahahaaha!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The homie Pedro's order in the werks...  it almost done homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 17 2010, 08:10 AM~16915767
> *:cheesy:  THAT WILL LOOK GREAT ON THE BIKE...
> YOU LIKED THE HANDLE BARS HUH?
> *


gotta keep pushing you know how the goodtimers do it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 18 2010, 08:57 PM~16932534
> *gotta keep pushing you know how the goodtimers do it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were cut yesterday...









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> MR. DIZZY Posted Mar 20 2010, 10:19 AM
> . Only the best place to get your Plaquez!!!
> 
> *


Thanks Homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *BABYGIRL LA RIDER Posted Mar 20 2010, 07:14 PM
> HEY JOEL... WHAT'S UP, HIT ME UP ... SO THAT I CAN PICK THAT PLAQUE UP!...
> *


What up Baby Girl!!! your plaque is done... i was out of town this weekend... i can see you today... going to south central to meet up with a car club... thanks :biggrin: 




> *1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 07:13 PM
> TTT FOR LA RAZA PERRONA
> *


Your plaque came out bad ass!!! everyone in SD wanted one like it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Hey Homie send me your address so i can ship it today!!!

Busy weekend, we were at the show in Big SD... it was good to see new and old customers..... alot of positve feed back... thanks again for all the support and luv!!! :biggrin: 

Some new Engraved plaques that came back for the gold swimming pool...





































New Mirrors for Dre in Texas



















Jose's crown gonna get masked and two toned




















Thanks for checking out our topic!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

What up!! Billy, Mitch, and MIkey!!!!! :biggrin: 







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup joel those mirrors came out sick bro keep up the good work thinking off getting more stuff done for clown confusion but well talk about that latter


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## madrigalkustoms

Joel that crown is coming out sick. I can't wait to see it all done. Call me when all done.


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 07:02 PM
> Joel that crown is coming out sick. I can't wait to see it all done. Call me when all done.
> *


Thanks Jose!!!! Yeah that crown is looking pretty good!!!! will post more when its done.... We are super busy over here... thanks again




> *Clown Confusion Posted Yesterday, 09:33 AM
> sup joel those mirrors came out sick bro keep up the good work thinking off getting more stuff done for clown confusion but well talk about that latter
> *


thanks Mike!! your bike is at the engravers with two other bikes that we are waiting for ... 

Some new plaques that were sent to CR in the High desert 18 plaques and ten pendants... too lazy to take a group pix...





































Pendant for the Homie Frank out of Imperial... it was good seeing you this weekend!!!












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## oldiescc52

hey Joel it's Adam spread the word someone stole bike bike last night in San Fernando. so if you can keep an eye out your way. thanks


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## mr.casper

wat up mitch?


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 23 2010, 04:46 PM~16977861
> *wat up mitch?
> *


just waiting for the mo. :0


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *oldiescc52 Posted Yesterday, 09:45 AM
> hey Joel it's Adam spread the word someone stole bike bike last night in San Fernando. so if you can keep an eye out your way. thanks
> *


That Sucks!!! i was looking at your bike this passed sunday!... We will be on the look out!!! You brought that bike a long way!! :angry: :angry: 


New plaques that were cut yesterday and were sent to the chrome shop last night


















































































Some more custom work we did...

















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice work joel ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 23 2010, 08:56 PM~16980548
> *just waiting for the mo.  :0
> *


w u this weekend sorry for keeping u wait so long


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *SPIRIT 62 Posted Yesterday, 12:31 PM
> HOWS MY PENDANTS COMIN BRO?
> *


Almost done!!!! :biggrin: this coming week...

Some more new plaques that were cut out yesterday....














































Engraved two tone plaque getting ready to be shipped



















Thanks for all the luv and support... Just pumping out work!!















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys

:wow:


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

The Homie Pedro's jale... thanks homie!!!










Indian Motorcycle pendant



















New plaues on the way to Tejas
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## the poor boys

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## MR.559




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 25 2010, 08:20 AM~16995912
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Almost done!!!!  :biggrin:  this coming week.....
> 
> 
> Engraved two tone plaque  getting ready to be shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the luv and support... Just pumping out work!!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


that is sick right there..keep up the good work. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 11:46 AM
> TTMFT!!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Plaques that were shipped
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool nice job Joel ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *66Riviera Posted Today, 12:19 AM
> how much for an all engraved plaque chrome and gold
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 



> *
> sp00kyi3 Posted Yesterday, 09:31 PM
> nice ol skool wayz plaques
> *


In the werkz homie!!! :biggrin: 



> *stonedraiders1213 Posted Yesterday, 09:20 PM
> i got it now. i want something that says stonedraiders that i can put on my display. just like this. i want kinda like a plaque. that i can mount some where. not to big but not to small. also a charm for a neckless in chrome.
> *


Cool, can do!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Rolo and his new plaques!!! thanks again!!!



















Big T's plaque 
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHINGONAS


----------



## the poor boys

looking good


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

que onda joel. it looks like you are still super busy. that good bro. might go down to see you soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted Yesterday, 10:34 PM
> GRACIAS HOMIE SALIO FIRME!!!
> GOOD JOB LIKE ALWAYS jOEL!!
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 10:36 PM
> THANKS AGAIN
> *


No, thanks you!!!! What ever you guys need hit us up!!! thanks again ...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some plaques that were cut last night...









































































You can order 1 plaque to 10 plaques... No job too big or too small.....




> *EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 10:20 AM
> CHINGONAS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 10:52 PM
> que onda joel. it looks like you are still super busy. that good bro. might go down to see you soon.
> *


Cool Jose,, when ever you want... just call me first thanks!!!



> *
> Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:01 AM
> TTT
> 
> *


the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 06:20 PM 
looking good 


> Thanks Homie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

post that pic hows the sprocket


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:drama: :drama:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> flossyb93 Posted Today, 07:24 PM
> how much for 4 chips that have delegation in gold and oriental blue backing
> *


Those are 78.00 shipped..thanks



> What up!! Mr Deesta!!
> 
> 
> Plaques that were shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom emblems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

hno:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 10:44 PM
> Whats up good work ese!!!
> *


What up!!! Nothing, too much work!!! not enuff hours in the day....Hey fool will hit you up later!!!  

Some plaques that were cut yesterday..























































Masked up plaques
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## MR.559

Email sent


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> stonedraiders1213 Posted Today, 03:20 PM
> HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE FOR 2 BATTERY HOLD DOWNS THAT SAY STONED ON ONE AND RAIDERS ON OTHER. I GOT 4 BATTERIES ON EACH SIDE. GOING UP TO DOWN????
> *


What up!... They would run about $75.00 each raw... thanks let me know also shot me your email thanks





> *%candy mobile% Posted Today, 03:43 PM
> ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Here are some engraved bike parts chrome and raw... four bike in the werks...

the owners will recognize them....

























































































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## west_13




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:43 AM
> Nice!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Some new plaques that we shipped...































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHINGON CHINGON


----------



## stonedraiders1213

pm sent


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 31 2010, 11:03 PM~17062825
> *Here are some engraved bike parts chrome and raw...  four bike in the werks...
> 
> the owners will recognize them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

Ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

SOme more bad ass plaques...




> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:15 AM
> Ttt for jagster
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






















New engraved ones two tone and single...

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Hope that you have a good Easter weekend. It looks like I won't be going down anytime soon. Trip was canceled. How are the parts coming along?


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## classic53

hey joel was wondering how the mirrors n charms are coming


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt cant wait to get my parts :cheesy:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 3 2010, 07:47 PM~17088027
> *ttt cant wait to get my parts :cheesy:
> *


X2 can't wait for my parts 2


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 3 2010, 10:46 PM~17088951
> *X2 can't wait for my parts 2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 3 2010, 10:10 PM~17089108
> *x3  :biggrin:
> *


X4 :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Motorcycle plaques




























Engraved Pendant gold




















Hood Emblems































> *
> classic53 Posted Apr 2 2010, 08:14 PM
> hey joel was wondering how the mirrors n charms are coming
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> 
> BILLY_THE_KID Posted Yesterday, 01:34 PM
> QUOTE(Cruizin_In_StyleCC @ Apr 3 2010, 10:10 PM)
> x3
> 
> 
> 
> X4
> Cruizin_In_StyleCC Posted Apr 3 2010, 10:10 PM
> QUOTE(madrigalkustoms @ Apr 3 2010, 10:46 PM)
> X2 can't wait for my parts 2
> 
> 
> x3
> madrigalkustoms Posted Apr 3 2010, 09:46 PM
> QUOTE(Clown Confusion @ Apr 3 2010, 07:47 PM)
> ttt cant wait to get my parts
> 
> 
> X2 can't wait for my parts 2
> Clown Confusion Posted Apr 3 2010, 07:47 PM
> ttt cant wait to get my parts
> *


In the workz Homiez!!!! Soon 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Apr 2 2010, 01:22 PM
> Hope that you have a good Easter weekend. It looks like I won't be going down anytime soon. Trip was canceled. How are the parts coming along?
> *


Just let me know when you coming down!! :biggrin: :biggrin: parts are almost ready!! :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## the poor boys

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
New plaques cut today....





















































































































































> *
> the poor boys Posted Today, 09:52 PM
> whats up
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Engraved two tone plaque









Standard



















Big 4 ft plaque





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 6 2010, 09:02 AM~17111952
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Engraved two tone plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big 4 ft plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


thats looking nice. :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques!!!















































Thanks for checking out our Topic!!!



> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:12 AM
> ttt for jagster
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 09:33 PM
> thats looking nice.
> 
> *


Thanks Homie!!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

take a break :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques




























also a vid.. see if it works

View My Video







> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 02:38 PM
> take a break
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

keep up the good work joel


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 1 2010, 12:03 AM~17062825
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> the owners will recognize them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


LUCKY COSTUMER!
HE MIGH NOT RECOGNIZE THEM CAUSE THEY PROBABLY LOOK BETTER THAN WHAT HE THOUGHT....YOU DID A GREAT JOB JOEL! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Heading down this weekend Joel. Do you work on saturdays? Keep up the good work.


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *BILLY_THE_KID Posted Yesterday, 08:08 PM
> 
> *


Billy your stuff is almost done!!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 10:49 PM
> Heading down this weekend Joel. Do you work on saturdays? Keep up the good work.
> 
> *


What up! Jose.... Leaving to Florida in the morning... going to hit up that Tampa show!!! if i was in town i would meet you!!! call me when you get a chance!!



> *
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Yesterday, 11:23 AM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Apr 1 2010
> 
> LUCKY COSTUMER!
> HE MIGH NOT RECOGNIZE THEM CAUSE THEY PROBABLY LOOK BETTER THAN WHAT HE THOUGHT....YOU DID A GREAT JOB JOEL!
> 
> *


Thanks!!! Wendy!!! looking forward on doing the rest of your stuff!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> Clown Confusion Posted Yesterday, 09:30 AM
> keep up the good work joel
> *


 Ready to ship your parts early next week!!!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 9 2010, 10:03 AM~17143754
> *Thanks!!!  Wendy!!! looking forward on doing the rest of your stuff!!! :biggrin:
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 8 2010, 12:23 PM~17134425
> *LUCKY COSTUMER!
> HE MIGH NOT RECOGNIZE THEM CAUSE THEY PROBABLY LOOK BETTER THAN WHAT HE THOUGHT....YOU DID A GREAT JOB JOEL! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Motorcycle plaque









Emblems for knock offs





































keychains































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good joel


----------



## madrigalkustoms

sorry joel i couldn't call you on friday. it was a really crazy day. and i killed my phone, so i had to go buy a new one. i'll call you on monday. enjoy your weekend.


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 08:51 PM
> how was the show ?
> 
> *


What up! Mitch!!! show was sweet!!.... met alot of new people and saw alot of old friends... overall the show was great!!!! At the airport at the moment... know tomorrow have to get to work in high speed... :biggrin: 

Bike and Car plaque










Bike plaque











Bike plaque










Pendant











Earrings


















Pendant





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

:h5:


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 12:34 PM
> Qvo Joel welcome back did u bring me una morenita
> *


I brought you back two!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> SPIRIT 62 Posted Yesterday, 01:34 PM
> ANY WORD ON MY PENDANTS?
> *


Done.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 10:30 PM
> TTMFT
> *


What up!!! :biggrin: 
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 13 2010, 03:48 PM~17182324
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Plaques that were cut last night and are at the chrome shop this morning...

















































> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 10:46 PM
> TTT for the best !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @


[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

good work joel


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

keep up the good work. will call you soon.


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some new plaques that were shipped...















































> *CUZICAN Posted Yesterday, 01:27 PM
> TTMFT Y'ALL REALLY GET'S IT IN OVER HERE
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin: 





> *romero13 Posted Yesterday, 06:23 PM
> Hey homie what are your prices for the plaques and turn around time and how many do we have to order? Pm me if u can
> Thanks
> *



PM Sent :biggrin: 

What up! SHaggie!!!



These parts were cut by the guys at TNT... We took care of the engraving and rechroming of the parts..... 































> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:07 AM
> ttt
> *


Mikey waiting on that one part for the chormer...



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 06:41 PM
> keep up the good work. will call you soon.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

my parts were cut by haza


----------



## Indio123

What's up joel hook it up. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

whats new ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques that were cut today....



















































> *
> Indio123 Posted Yesterday, 10:58 AM
> What's up joel hook it up.
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 07:10 PM
> whats new ?
> *


What up! Mitch!! Just busy as hell... getting these orders out.... 







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 15 2010, 11:21 PM~17209617
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> New plaques that were cut today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What up! Mitch!! Just busy as hell... getting these orders out....
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


 thats good. :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:0


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 17 2010, 11:44 AM~17221406
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some new plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


i like that clown


----------



## the poor boys

:yes:


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *droptop63 Posted Apr 17 2010, 08:44 PM
> hey i need 8 plaqes made that say untouchables,plainview tx we want a clean design nothin to crazy.how much.thanks
> *


 :biggrin: 

Some new plaques that were shipped
































> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:03 AM
> ttt for jagster
> *


 :biggrin: 

We were in Yuma AZ yesterday at the Goodtimes Show... It was a good turn out .. We had a good time... Met up with new and old customers.... Weather was nice.... First time there.... I could imagine how hot it gets there.... Thanks Sal for having us!!!

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## betosbomb

dont forget tennessee :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## madrigalkustoms

keep up the good work bro. i've been busy, haven't had a chance to give you a call. i might be able to give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> betosbomb Posted Today, 12:15 PM
> dont forget tennessee
> *















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> betosbomb Posted Today, 12:15 PM
> dont forget tennessee
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> 
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 08:49 PM
> keep up the good work bro. i've been busy, haven't had a chance to give you a call. i might be able to give you a call tomorrow.
> *


Call when you get a chance,,,

Some new plaques that were cut today








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD MORNING JAGSTER!
:rimshot: :wow: :wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:35 AM
> :biggrin:TTT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up joel talk to u alrato
> 
> whats up mr raider whats new??
> 
> *


What up Shaggie!



> *NICE LOOKING PLAQUE BRO,,IS THIS FOR RENE? IF SO ITS GONNA MAKE HIS RIDE LOOK EVEN SICKER!
> *


Thanks!!! Yeah thats his plaques...





Some engraved plaques in process.. Some are going to be all chrome and the other two tone





















































































> *
> Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:12 AM
> ttt for jagster
> 
> *


Mikey your stuff final finished!! :biggrin: 




> *MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Today, 09:37 AM
> GOOD MORNING JAGSTER!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 20 2010, 11:26 AM~17248066
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up Shaggie!
> Thanks!!!  Yeah thats his plaques...
> Some engraved plaques in process.. Some are going to be all chrome and the other two tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey your stuff final finished!!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama: :drama:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 20 2010, 10:26 AM~17248066
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up Shaggie!
> Thanks!!!  Yeah thats his plaques...
> Some engraved plaques in process.. Some are going to be all chrome and the other two tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey your stuff final finished!!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


damm those look nice. :wow:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> lowrivi1967 Posted Yesterday, 12:03 PM
> could you pm a quote with shipping to 97501 and minimum order,looking to get some made,and all chrome


 Thanks!!! :biggrin: 



> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 04:10 PM
> AGAIN THANKS ROLO


 :biggrin: Rolo working on that pendant!




> SPIRIT 62 Posted Yesterday, 04:32 PM
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Done..
> 
> COOL ANY PICS?
> 
> 
> 
> Will do!! this weekend...
> 
> Some new plaques that were shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These plaques are masked up to take a bath in Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant for the Homies from AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
Click to expand...


----------



## the poor boys

nice work joel.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques that were shipped out...




















Pendant













> *
> stonedraiders1213 Posted Today, 03:59 PM
> cant wait to get my car back from paint shop so i can get those measurments....cant wait to get started
> *


When ever you are ready!!! will be here....



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 03:15 PM
> TTT!!!
> *


 :biggrin: what up! Mr Shaggie.... 

What up! EL RAIDER!!




> *the poor boys Posted Today, 06:57 PM
> nice work joel.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques from the Homies in SANJO



















Gold plated these































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys

looks like you have been busy putting out great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## EL RAIDER

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Some new plaques from the Homies in SANJO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

some plaques that were cut today










Big 4 ft plaque 








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 23 2010, 12:11 AM~17277506
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> some plaques that were cut today
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


it all looks good keep up the good work 

i just sent a potential costumer your way


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> some plaques that were cut today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big 4 ft plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet!!!


----------



## the poor boys

uffin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17300483
> *uffin:
> *


wat up mitch any info?


----------



## classic53

Hey Joel wanted to say thanks for the charms my girls loved them


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup joe sorry for the wait homie


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Gotti Posted Apr 23 2010, 01:05 PM
> TTMFT for my homeboy Joe'
> *


 Your is done will be shipping today or tomorrow... thanks again Serg...!!!



> *
> curiousdos Posted Apr 23 2010, 10:21 PM
> joel, i need one more pendant bro
> 
> thanks
> *


You got it Chis!!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Apr 24 2010, 11:10 PM
> whats up jol hows the charm comeing along thanks also need to bring you my vice prez hood thing let me know were to meet again thanks Rolo IMPRESSIONS CC
> *


What up Rolo!!! this week... we can meet to handle the pendant and hood.... thanks again!!



> *
> OG-CRENSHAW Posted Yesterday, 11:28 AM
> i got mine nice work jagster #1
> 
> *


 Thanks, been doing work for Devotions for along time!!!! thanks again
:biggrin: :biggrin: 




> *droptop63 Posted Yesterday, 07:58 PM
> hey i need 8 plaqes that say untouchables plainview tx.all chrome sumthin like the one that say devotions on top.thaks
> *


Will do... give me a couple of days to get your design do!!! thanks



> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:36 AM
> sup joe sorry for the wait homie
> *


No problem!!! let me know when you ready thanks!



> *classic53 Posted Yesterday, 09:00 PM
> Hey Joel wanted to say thanks for the charms my girls loved them
> *


Thanks again Eli.... 



> *Reynaldo866 Posted Apr 24 2010, 11:29 PM
> it all looks good keep up the good work
> i just sent a potential costumer your way
> *


Thanks, i sent him the info!!



> *TRAVIESO87 Posted Yesterday, 10:33 AM
> sweet!!!
> *


Got that big plaque in the werkz!!!

Motorcycle plaques



















License plate topper










Busy... Weekend!!!! Now busy week!!! thanks !!!!







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## the poor boys

whats up ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Plaques that were cut today and at the chrome shop tonight!




















































































What up! Mitch!!!!













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## the poor boys

TO THE TOP


----------



## LATOWNLA

> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 11:16 PM
> Keep up the good work bro.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> the poor boys Posted Today, 11:20 AM
> TO THE TOP
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques shipped..





























Firewall pattern that we matched





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## betosbomb

uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques cut today...









































> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 05:48 PM
> TTMFT bad assss work no BS !!! Lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Today, 06:38 PM
> Ur pms full
> *


Cleared.... PM Sent!



> *
> PURO CERVANTES Posted Today, 08:35 PM
> WUTZ GOOD JOE!
> *


What up! Puro!!! Just work on this side!!...





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques shipped



















In the workz



















Pendant
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Keep up the good work, keep me posted on my parts. Thanks.


----------



## the poor boys

me to


----------



## ELITE(FLASH)

hey Joel thanks for my club neck less here is my show info for may


----------



## EL RAIDER

any word on the sproket for Relay 4 Life bike?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 10:10 PM
> see you this weekend homie post pics if you can before you leave thanks again
> *


Will do!!!! See you in New Mexico!!!! thansk again!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> ElRody23 Posted Yesterday, 11:48 PM
> Good seen u in Tampa homie!! Can't wait to see d final product!!
> good work!!
> 
> TTT
> *


The engrave has them!!!! will post as soon as i get them..... It was good to see you guys also!!!



> *EL RAIDER Posted Today, 08:06 AM
> Get to work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> any word on the sproket for Relay 4 Life bike?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques that were shipped



















Handle bars in the werkz




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:drama: :drama:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques than were cut today

























































Some forks





















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @
213-703-3229
[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 29 2010, 11:23 PM~17348865
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New plaques than were cut today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


NICE


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

BEST CUTTER OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 30 2010, 10:16 AM~17351315
> *BEST CUTTER OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


 :yes:


----------



## dave_st214

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 30 2010, 01:23 AM~17348865
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN
> 
> Some forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> [email protected]
> 
> www.myspace.com/jagsterla
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> *


those forks came out badass


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



New plaques the were shippe d..




























Extend skirts for a big body caddy




















On our way to New Mexico in the morning!! See you guys out there!!!













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @
213-703-3229
[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

This guy does good work and is real cool


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were shipped...



















We were out for a couple of days... NOw back to work!!!








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Some new plaques that were shipped...



















We were out for a couple of days... NOw back to work!!!








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## POISON 831

Q vo joel!! I got the ELITE pendant already homie it came out badass!! Gracias!


----------



## the poor boys

so how was your weekend joel ?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 4 2010, 11:48 AM~17387653
> *Q vo joel!! I got the ELITE pendant already homie it came out badass!! Gracias!
> *



pics or it did not happen


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Nelson's new plaques... thanks for the order!!



















Stilo-G, where you get that pix? that was us in New Mexico!!




> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 06:51 PM
> QUOTE(POISON 831 @ May 4 2010, 11:48 AM)
> Q vo joel!! I got the ELITE pendant already homie it came out badass!! Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it did not happen
> *


Yeah post a pix!!! I did not even see the final product...




> *MOSTHATED CC Posted May 3 2010, 06:38 PM
> This guy does good work and is real cool
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 06:12 PM
> so how was your weekend joel ?
> 
> *


What up Mitch!!! Weekend was excellent!!! Had a great time in ABQ... We got nothing but luv out there... weather was cold as hell... Met alot of new customers.... Just have to get back to work... have to cad up a bunch of plaques and getting orders ready for Chicago and San Berdo... We are swamped at the moment but it makes us work harder... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## classic53

What up joel how them mirrors coming :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Gotti Posted Today, 08:24 AM
> Muchas gracias mi JOEL for coming threw for the SolitoS Fam' like you always do!....
> *


You got it Serg!!! see you and the creww at the end of the Month!!!



> *
> 68niou1 Posted Yesterday, 11:09 PM
> right on brother!! they look good!!!
> thanks again joel... you came thrue
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques that were cut Yesterday...








































































































WHat up!!! Mitch!!!!!



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD MORNING JOEL!!! :rimshot:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Good morning Joel, just checking in with you to see how my parts are coming along?


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques cut yesterdsy
































> *
> 1bad-azz cadi Posted Yesterday, 11:33 PM
> JOEL THANKS AGAIN HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO SHIP HOMIE! MY HOMIE/CLUB BROTHER IS A DEDICATED RIDER AND THIS IS WELL DESERVED!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> streetrider Posted Yesterday, 09:54 PM
> Wazzup,Joel..?
> Looking good, as always homie....
> *


Thanks Homie!!!



> *
> Indio123 Posted Yesterday, 09:49 PM
> What's up Joel almost ready let me know.
> *


They are almost done!!! will call you when they are ready thanks



> *
> ElRody23 Posted Yesterday, 07:29 PM
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 10:39 AM
> Good morning Joel, just checking in with you to see how my parts are coming along?
> *


will finish this week...




> *
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Yesterday, 09:40 AM
> GOOD MORNING JOEL!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys

uffin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

looks good homie thanks.


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 925rider Posted Yesterday, 12:25 PM
> lookin good
> *





> *
> DiegoPat Posted Yesterday, 10:41 PM
> Taking you back on top bro!
> 
> TTT for Jagster!
> *


What up!!! Pat



> *925rider Posted Yesterday, 12:25 PM
> lookin good
> *


 Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> *
> curiousdos Posted May 7 2010, 11:23 PM
> just checking on that pendant Joel...
> *


Should be done! will check on it!!! :biggrin: 

What up!! MR SHAGGIE, Billy, Mitch and El Raider!!!



> *
> 1bad-azz cadi Posted Today, 08:28 AM
> JOEL HOW WE LOOKIN ?
> *


Ready!! :biggrin: 












Shipped plaques..




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 9 2010, 01:00 PM~17435200
> *looks good homie thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thx again Joel I know is going 2 come out niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 02:59 PM
> was up Joel I see el nogocio va cada dia mejor  keep up the great work
> *


What up!! Just working Bro!!! We do our best for our customers!!! See u soon Buddy!!! and get back to work!!! ESE!!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:48 PM
> Whats up bro looking good
> *


 :biggrin: 




> *
> tkustomstx Posted Today, 07:02 PM
> Ur in box is full
> *



Cleared!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Plaques that were cut today...





























Top Secret plaques











> *
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR Posted Today, 10:24 PM
> LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Keep up the great work homie.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some .375" rear end supports for the Homies









































































Some bike pedals in the werkz







































> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 06:37 AM
> Keep up the great work homie.
> *


 :biggrin: 








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up!! Just working Bro!!! We do our best for our customers!!! See u soon Buddy!!! and get back to work!!! ESE!!
> :biggrin:
> Cleared!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> chale q trabajen los pobres :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck that's me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## betosbomb

:cheesy: mis pedales se ven chingones homie. thats badass work


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 11 2010, 10:30 AM~17453352
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some bike pedals in the werkz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


how much for these?


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup Joel...
soy lil-snapper...casper is gonna
send yew a desing for my sissybar,to
match with tha forks you did a few months bacc...
 keep up the good work homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 11 2010, 05:07 PM~17457498
> *how much for these?
> *


sold


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@May 11 2010, 08:59 PM~17459949
> *sold
> *


what about a new set


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:h5: :h5:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *SPIRIT 62 Posted Today, 03:28 PM
> ANY WORD ON MY PENDANTS TOO?
> ElRody23 Posted Today, 03:26 PM
> Any pic of those pendants Joel?
> 
> *


Almost done... :biggrin: 



> *RO INDIO 321 Posted Today, 09:24 PM
> 
> they lookl good.joe  l
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New engraved plaque engraved on both sides




















Big 4 ft plaque shipped today





























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> PURO CERVANTES Posted Today, 08:28 AM
> SUP JOEL!!
> PURO
> *


What up! Puro!!! Just working..... Homie!!!



> *
> Indio123 Posted Today, 08:27 AM
> Thanks Joel they look good I'll give u a call later.
> *


Cool!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> 1bad-azz cadi Posted Today, 12:40 AM
> PAYMENT SENT JOEL! POST PICS .... LET ME KNOW WHEN SHIPPED ! thanks again!
> *


Will get it ready... thanks

Some hood emblems






































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some plaques that were cut today













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Shipped

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



New plaques cut today....





















































































What up!! Noah!!!











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## madrigalkustoms

Have a good weekend homie. Just checking in on my Marley parts. Let me know homie. Thanks. And keep up the good work.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:drama: :drama:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## EL RAIDER

[


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## Patróns Car Club




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted May 15 2010, 03:57 PM
> THANKS JOL FOR EVERYTHING MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ROLO IMPRESSIONS LA CC
> *


thanks Rolo!!!! will cut your plaques today...



> *
> TUKINSTANG Posted May 15 2010, 10:03 PM
> Those Sychotik ones are sick thanks homie can't wait to see them chromed
> *


Will be done tuesday!! so you guys can make that dub Show!!



> *
> GUS 650 Posted May 15 2010, 11:34 PM
> TTT
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: 



> *
> 805Alfy Posted May 15 2010, 11:38 PM
> how much for rear suport for chevy caprice
> that says 805 STYLE
> *


PM Sent



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 02:24 PM
> TTMFT
> *


Your plaque is at the engraver's took it on Friday!!! thanks 



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 04:44 PM
> It was nicee seeing u joel
> *



WHat up!! Shaggie!! it was a a suprise to see you and your family at the show!! see you in two weeks !!!



> *925rider Posted Yesterday, 07:43 PM
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> CUZICAN Posted Today, 08:52 AM
> BACK TTT FOR JAGSTER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques shipped Friday

Matched their existing one!!





























We were up in Fresno yesterday, it was a good show.... it was good seeing alot of new and old friends!! 



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Gotti

Joel any design yet on that topper I requested


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt hows it going joe


----------



## LATOWNLA

[NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 08:29 AM
> Badd asss work
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 08:43 PM
> Back ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> Gotti Posted Yesterday, 09:36 AM
> Joel any design yet on that topper I requested
> *


will send today.. :biggrin: 



> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 06:57 AM
> ttt hows it going joe
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 07:41 PM
> TTT
> BILLY_THE_KID Posted Yesterday, 12:18 PM
> 
> *


what up!!

New plaques shipped..























We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

How's it going homei just checking in. Let me know what's up homie. Keep up the great work.


----------



## mr.casper

CANT WAIT TO START MY BIKE PARTS! KEEP UP DA GREAT WORK


----------



## KABEL

uffin: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 07:10 PM
> How's it going homei just checking in. Let me know what's up homie. Keep up the great work.
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *mr.casper Posted Yesterday, 07:13 PM
> CANT WAIT TO START MY BIKE PARTS! KEEP UP DA GREAT WORK
> *


Let us know!

Some new plaques that were cut yesterday...































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mike661

real nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 19 2010, 08:57 AM~17539274
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:
> Let us know!
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 PM A PRICE ON FORKZ FOR NOW!


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 19 2010, 08:00 PM~17546564
> *PM A PRICE ON FORKZ FOR NOW!
> *


----------



## eric in cali

i under stand you do our pendents what do they run ?








my buddy wants to know what this would cast as well?
pm the imfo please


----------



## Clown Confusion

TTT FOR JAGSTER WHO EVER IS COMING TO THE SOCIOS SHOW GET UR ORDERS IN SO HE WILL HAVE THEM THERE


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> ebarraga Posted Yesterday, 05:18 PM
> Let me know when you have the design done for 1 Firme CC. I will be at your shop on Monday bro. Gracias.
> *


Cool!! 



> *
> El Chicano Posted Yesterday, 12:40 PM
> TTMFT!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

New plaque



























































> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:40 AM
> TTT FOR JAGSTER WHO EVER IS COMING TO THE SOCIOS SHOW GET UR ORDERS IN SO HE WILL HAVE THEM THERE
> *


 :biggrin: 









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 20 2010, 08:40 AM~17550255
> *TTT FOR JAGSTER WHO EVER IS COMING TO THE SOCIOS SHOW GET UR ORDERS IN SO HE WILL HAVE THEM THERE
> *


is he going to be there?


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 20 2010, 10:02 AM~17551497
> *is he going to be there?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 20 2010, 11:04 AM~17550513
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Cool!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> New plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## lethaljoe

hows those sychotik plaques comming?


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 20 2010, 11:08 AM~17551535
> *:yes:
> *


i'll have to check out his booth.. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 19 2010, 08:54 PM~17547315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i under stand you do our pendents what do they run ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my buddy wants to know what this would cast as well?
> pm the imfo please
> *


whats up eric ?


----------



## POISON 831

:wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> 
> lethaljoe Posted Yesterday, 01:11 PM
> hows those sychotik plaques comming?
> *


What up! shipped today... wll post pix tomorrow thanks


New order shipped






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:55 AM
> Badd ass work carnal lol
> *


Thanks Homie!!! see u next week!!



> *
> SPIRIT 62 Posted Today, 07:15 AM
> are my pendants still at the engraver?
> *


Yeah... i think next week.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *Mr.GreenEyes 1 Posted Today, 09:08 AM
> WHAT UP HOMIE, YOUR WORK LOOKS REAL GOOD. HOW MANY PLAQUES DO I GOTTA ORDER FIRST TO GET SOMETHING GOIN? I WENT WITH ANOTHER COMPANY ON HERE (NOT GONNA SAY) BUT THEY BEEN DICKEN ME AROUND SO I WANNA START ORDERING FROM YOU. PM ME BRO, THANKS.
> *



Hit us up when you are ready!!!! We will hook it up!!!! thanks



> *
> 
> %candy mobile% Posted Today, 04:21 PM
> QUOTE(Mr.GreenEyes 1 @ May 21 2010, 09:08 AM)
> WHAT UP HOMIE, YOUR WORK LOOKS REAL GOOD. HOW MANY PLAQUES DO I GOTTA ORDER FIRST TO GET SOMETHING GOIN? I WENT WITH ANOTHER COMPANY ON HERE (NOT GONNA SAY) BUT THEY BEEN DICKEN ME AROUND SO I WANNA START ORDERING FROM YOU. PM ME BRO, THANKS.
> 
> 
> well you came to the right guy very good to deal with awsome guy and great quality you will be very happy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 07:31 PM
> you can order 1 to as many you want also there is no set up fee
> 
> $130.00 chrome $140.00 gold
> 
> *





> *
> tkustomstx Posted Today, 07:47 PM
> QUOTE(Mr.GreenEyes 1 @ May 21 2010, 11:08 AM)
> WHAT UP HOMIE, YOUR WORK LOOKS REAL GOOD. HOW MANY PLAQUES DO I GOTTA ORDER FIRST TO GET SOMETHING GOIN? I WENT WITH ANOTHER COMPANY ON HERE (NOT GONNA SAY) BUT THEY BEEN DICKEN ME AROUND SO I WANNA START ORDERING FROM YOU. PM ME BRO, THANKS.
> 
> 
> He does top of the line work and hes got really great prices and he has a fast turn around time
> *


 :biggrin: ... Your new order will be cut on Monday!!

New plaques shipped out..


----------



## EL RAIDER

don't forget JAGSTER will have a booth at our show


----------



## RDominguez1987




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 22 2010, 05:45 PM~17572858
> *don't forget JAGSTER will have a booth at our show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

how was the show today


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## madrigalkustoms

TTT for the homie. Will see you in Sacramento this coming weekend. Is it to late to place an order for the Sacramento show?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 08:49 PM
> so how was the show today ?
> *


What up Mitch!!! I did not go to the Ventura show... i stayed local was at a motorcycle show... i heard that it was good... maybe next year...see u this weekend...



> *lethaljoe Posted May 22 2010, 05:59 AM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ May 21 2010, 11:10 PM)
> 
> New plaques shipped out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooh. thats the shit. good job joel
> *


Cool... thanks they are on the way... in time for that show.. :biggrin: 



> *
> EXCANDALOW Posted May 22 2010, 08:35 AM
> que paso Joel how you been hermano??
> *


What up!! working!! how about u guys... u guys going to the Socios show?

New plaques that were shipped





















Gearing up for a long week... thanks for checking out our topic!!!! :biggrin: 



> *madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 07:47 AM
> TTT for the homie. Will see you in Sacramento this coming weekend. Is it to late to place an order for the Sacramento show?
> 
> 
> *


PM What u need thanks



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## betosbomb

WHATS UP BRO. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET DONE WITH THE PEDALS TO SEND YOU YOUR MONEY. GOOD TO SEE YOU ARE BUSY :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53

ANY PICS OF MY DAUGHTERS MIRRORS ?


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Sent you a pm yesturday hope you got it. Keep up the good work, and I'll see you in Sacramento.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *%candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 12:44 PM
> what up joel post up pics when our plaques are done thanks
> 
> *


Just waiting on the two tone one!!!!thanks :biggrin: 



> *
> payaso80564 Posted Yesterday, 10:33 PM
> What's up Joel how the Impressions pendants coming along
> *


Engraver has them>>> just waiting...  



> *
> Gotti Posted Today, 08:09 AM
> Joel you get anything in the mail yet carnal?
> *


What up!!! just got it yesterday... will hit this coming week thanks again

new plaques cut yesterday..






































































































> *
> betosbomb Posted Yesterday, 11:43 AM
> WHATS UP BRO. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET DONE WITH THE PEDALS TO SEND YOU YOUR MONEY. GOOD TO SEE YOU ARE BUSY
> *


What up Beto!!! your pedals are at the chrome shop will be done soon.. thanks



> *
> classic53 Posted Today, 05:41 AM
> ANY PICS OF MY DAUGHTERS MIRRORS ?
> *


Eli... they are done just have put together... will see you before the week is out...



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 08:45 AM
> Sent you a pm yesturday hope you got it. Keep up the good work, and I'll see you in Sacramento.
> *


Jose, i got that order will take everything to SAC.. thanks




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice i see 3 socios plaques


----------



## KABEL




----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New engraved plaques
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 11:12 AM
> 
> man cant wait to get them bro looks really good
> 
> *


Should have this coming week... sorry for the delay... !!! :biggrin: 




> *
> Gotti Posted Yesterday, 11:29 AM
> QUOTE(%candy mobile% @ May 21 2010, 05:21 PM)
> well you came to the right guy very good to deal with awsome guy and great quality you will be very happy
> 
> *


Thanks!!! Your orders done will ship on tuesday!!



> *
> lethaljoe Posted Yesterday, 01:48 PM
> any idea when my plaques should be here?
> *


Shipped last Friday should be there today or tomorrow!! thanks again...

New plaques that were shipped yesterday



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

its going to be 86 sunday. :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 26 2010, 07:57 AM~17609406
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New engraved plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


that engraving is awsome!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 27 2010, 11:40 PM~17629634
> *that engraving is awsome!
> *


x100000


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 27 2010, 06:40 PM~17626710
> *its going to be 86 sunday.  :cheesy:
> *



that's too hot 4 me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Today, 09:59 AM
> another happy customer
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> *79 cutty Posted Yesterday, 12:45 PM
> As always looking good!
> *


Thanks!!!!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 01:02 PM
> no problem homie its worth the wait thanks
> *


its being gold plated today...



> *
> $mr blvd$ Posted Yesterday, 09:46 PM
> ttt for the homie joel
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Some new plaques that were cut yesterday....

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

looking really good homie. Sunday is right around the corner, we are very exited.


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques











































> *
> 
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 08:24 PM
> looking really good homie. Sunday is right around the corner, we are very exited.
> *


See u tomorrow.. been in SAC all day today... met up with some new customers... thanks

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

thanks jagster for coming to our show Over 600 entries!! Great show


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## mr.casper

:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:twak:


----------



## mr.casper

:tears:


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Gotti Posted Today, 07:41 AM
> TTMFT
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 07:01 PM
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New engraved plaques



































































Have a great time in SAC this weekend... and thanks for all the support!!!!









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## KABEL




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 1 2010, 12:23 PM~17664948
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> New engraved plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time in SAC this weekend... and thanks for all the support!!!!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *




thx 4 coming out 2 da show


----------



## madrigalkustoms

thanks again for your help on the relay for life bike. here is the pic of the sprocket. it came out sick


----------



## mike661




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

What's up Joel :biggrin: 
Any word on the parts, any chance they'll be ready 4 San Bernadino? :nicoderm: 
Keep up the sick work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 1 2010, 01:23 PM~17664948
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> New engraved plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time in SAC this weekend... and thanks for all the support!!!!
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






> *TUKINSTANG Posted Yesterday, 11:34 PM
> CAN U DO YOU 6 BATTERIES LONG HOLD DOWNS OF THE CLUB NAME?
> *


Yes we can just need dims... thanks again 



> *
> 1sik6six Posted Yesterday, 08:41 PM
> GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT THIS WAY HOMIE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW.......HOPE YOU FELLAS HAD A GOOD TIME AND HAD A SAFE TRIP BACK....
> *


It was good to see you guys there also... we had a good time!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 08:38 PM
> TTT
> *


your plaques are almost done homie!!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 04:25 PM
> I LOVE IT  CANT WAIT TO GET THEM THANKS HOMIE
> *


Will call you later. thanks



> *
> Gotti Posted Yesterday, 02:38 PM
> You still make the covers that go over the taillights for these carnal?
> 
> *


Yeah i have som ein stock.... thanks


Some new plaques that were cut yesterday..















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *Gotti Posted Today, 09:06 AM
> Anyword on the topper and the chips carnal?
> *


What up!!! think they were shipped.... will check on it!!!! 



> *
> AMFCUSTOMS559 Posted Yesterday, 11:33 PM
> What up Jag, just checking status of the FRESNO CLASSICS CAR CLUB order, PM me let me know whats up....thanks
> *


In the werkz should have this comiong week...



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 11:17 PM
> :biggrin:Hey jol I texed you hope you got it whenever your ready to meet so I can get the two plaques from you ok doggy much respect IMPRESSIONS CC Rolo
> *


they are done will hit you tomorrow... so we can meet thanks again ROLO :biggrin: 




> *tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 06:09 PM
> If u want the best gotta go to da best and thats Joel at Jagster Lazer Cuttings
> *


Both your plaques will be ready to shipp on monday!!!! thanks again 


Some new items that i got from the engrave... then going to chrome




























also a plaque






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 3 2010, 12:20 PM~17685115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


thanks for taking care of them dumps, should have these plaques ready to send to ya!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*GOOD AFTERNOON JOEL!*


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 1 2010, 09:30 PM~17670341
> *thanks again for your help on the relay for life bike. here is the pic of the sprocket. it came out sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




x2


----------



## watson rider




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *TUKINSTANG Posted Yesterday, 11:48 PM
> ARE U SELLING THE THE DUMP CAPS CAUSE I WILL BUY THEM RIGHT NOW IF NOT CAN I GET THEM ENGRAVED CHROME AND GOLD?
> *


Hello, those are for a customer... i can make some for you..... PM me if you are interested.... thanks



> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 11:44 PM
> Looks good
> *


What up!!! BIG SHAG!! :biggrin: 

Some plaques that were cut today
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :h5: Thanks Joel!


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Keep up the good work homie. I'll let you know on the big plaque soon.


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63'

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 11:48 AM~13643026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



didnt this bike get stolen?? :wow:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Some more new stuff...


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 4 2010, 10:22 PM~17700841
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Some more new stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Those mirrors look cool :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

how was the show ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 10:47 AM
> how was the show today ?
> *


What up Mitch!!! Show was really good... lots of people.... got plenty new orders saw a bunch of friends!!! and had a goodtime!!!! over all bad ass!!!! only bad thing was the heat!!!!! 

Some new plaques that were shipped ..























































> *
> tkustomstx Posted Jun 5 2010, 05:45 PM
> POST UP THE ALL CHROME ONE TOO.
> tkustomstx Posted Jun 5 2010, 05:38 PM
> DAMN THAT BITCH IS BADASS
> 
> *


Will do Homie!!!! just have to clean it up!!! thanks again!!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mike661

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

Hey Joel just wanted to say thanks for my daughters mirrors she really loved them .She placed at 3rd in mild yesterday it made her weekend after dealing with all the hot weather. So we'll be hitting up real soon for more parts :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

its been hot up here to.


----------



## LATOWNLA

> *
> A&Rplating Posted Today, 08:20 AM
> nice seeing you at the show joel
> *


Good seeing you guys also... see u next month



> *xavierthexman Posted Today, 08:44 AM
> Joel! Is it ready?
> *


almost... :biggrin: 




> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 09:35 PM
> thanks joel got the plaques in today they came out sick brother i didnt waste any time putting it up
> *


It looks even better on the car!!!! thanks again

Some new plaques that were cut




























































> *
> classic53 Posted Yesterday, 11:19 AM
> Hey Joel just wanted to say thanks for my daughters mirrors she really loved them .She placed at 3rd in mild yesterday it made her weekend after dealing with all the hot weather. So we'll be hitting up real soon for more parts
> *


Good to hear that!!! there was alot of bike!!! thanks again



> *the poor boys Posted Today, 06:08 AM
> its been hot up here to.
> *


Yeah, it was also hot that day we were up there!!!







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *ebarraga Posted Yesterday, 02:25 PM
> Gracias bro this Plaque is sick! It was good to meet you bro and your shop is putting out some quality work!
> 
> *


It was good to also meet you.... your plaque is at the chrome shop.... should be ready by the weekend.... thanks for your business!!!! :biggrin: 



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Yesterday, 02:25 PM
> hey joel just a reminder for the pendent for my vice thanks joel for everything Rolo
> *


Working on it .... will have by the weekend.... thanks again for everything also hope them brackets worked..



> *EXCANDALOW Posted Yesterday, 09:44 PM
> q~vo Joel whats new homie!!
> you doing some nice work hermano!!
> *


Thanks Bro!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 06:43 PM
> TTMFT
> *


Your plaques are done.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques that were shipped






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 9 2010, 10:45 AM~17736674
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> It was good to also meet you....  your plaque is at the chrome shop.... should be ready by the weekend.... thanks for your business!!!! :biggrin:
> Working on it .... will have by the weekend.... thanks again  for everything also hope them brackets worked..
> Thanks Bro!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Your plaques are done....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> New plaques that were shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


PLEASURE AS ALWAYS!!


----------



## watson rider

wats up carnal just wondering if ill get the WATSONVILLE RIDERS chain by this sunday streetlow car show i wanna sport it that day . gracias.


----------



## watson rider

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Jun 9 2010, 01:40 PM~17739208
> *wats up carnal just wondering if ill get the WATSONVILLE RIDERS chain by this sunday streetlow car show i wanna sport it that day . gracias.
> *


orale 
i just got my chain .!! u got another happy costomer


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

Q-VO JOEL :wave: HOW'S EVERYTHING COMING ALONG CHAMP?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lesstime

i want some ear rings 
how much???


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 09:35 PM~17745113
> *i want some ear rings
> how much???
> *


 :0


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sr.Castro




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> tkustomstx Posted Today, 12:12 PM
> Man Joel u b doin the damn thang homie
> *


Your plaques were shipped!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *rolandos1963 Posted Today, 09:18 AM
> hey joel thanks again for everything but as you told me heres another reminder for the charm for my vice prez just tex me were to meet ok the king taco is cool thanks again Rolo
> *


Looking good!!!! its done!! :biggrin: 

More new plaques















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Jun 9 2010, 03:40 PM~17740442
> *orale
> i just got my chain .!! u got  another happy costomer
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:wave: Q vo Joel! how's my plaque coming along?


----------



## Guest

TTT for the Homie Joel and the Great work u put out!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





> *
> show-bound Posted Yesterday, 06:54 PM
> ORALE! JOEL STRAIGHT UP!
> *


You got it!!! :biggrin: 



> *REAL4LIFECC Posted Today, 12:03 AM
> FOR REAL
> *


Let me know when you ready!!! homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
































> *
> SilvrBullet02 Posted Yesterday, 09:41 PM
> TTT for the Homie Joel and the Great work u put out!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> 88spokes Posted Yesterday, 09:28 PM
> Q vo Joel! how's my plaque coming along?
> *


What up!!! it done!!!! thanks again

What up!!! Mitch... :biggrin: 




NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

whats up joel ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> the poor boys Posted Jun 12 2010, 10:14 PM
> looking nice
> 
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 08:56 PM
> show today ?
> *



Thanks Mitch!!! naw no show this weekend just met with a couple of new customers.... relaxed with the family and cad up a bunch of new plaques... 



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:54 AM
> TTMFT !!! For the best
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Engraved items



































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## madrigalkustoms

How's it going Joel! Any word on the two tone parts?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## the poor boys

family time is a good thing. excellent work. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques







































> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 09:42 PM
> Niceee!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 09:55 PM
> family time is a good thing. excellent work.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 02:11 PM
> How's it going Joel! Any word on the two tone parts?
> *


What up!! Jose.. just waiting for them to come in...


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HELLO JOEL I TRYED GETTING A HOLD OF YOU A FEW TIMES ON
YOUR CELL...JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR THE PARTS
AND SORRY FOR THE LAST DAY NOTICE ON THE PARTS NEXT TIME ILL MAKE
SURE TO GIVE YOU AHEAD OF TIME AND NOT 2 DAYS :uh: ....
SHE TOOK 1ST PLACE ON FULL AND 2ND ON BEST OF SHOW...
THANKS AGAIN...LOOKING FOWARD TO MEET UP WITH YOU AGAIN...*


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 15 2010, 10:10 AM~17792330
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> New plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What up!! Jose.. just waiting for them to come in...
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: great work! I see mine thanks! uffin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

will b calling u sooooooooon


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> Sr.Castro Posted Today, 08:07 PM
> 
> will b calling u sooooooooon
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *88spokes Posted Today, 05:46 PM
> great work! I see mine thanks!
> *


thanks for your business!!!



> *
> 
> MRS.GOODTIMES818 Posted Today, 09:47 AM
> HELLO JOEL I TRYED GETTING A HOLD OF YOU A FEW TIMES ON
> YOUR CELL...JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR THE PARTS
> AND SORRY FOR THE LAST DAY NOTICE ON THE PARTS NEXT TIME ILL MAKE
> SURE TO GIVE YOU AHEAD OF TIME AND NOT 2 DAYS  ....
> SHE TOOK 1ST PLACE ON FULL AND 2ND ON BEST OF SHOW...
> THANKS AGAIN...LOOKING FOWARD TO MEET UP WITH YOU AGAIN...
> *


Good to hear that!!!! just been very busy.... next time drop by the shop.... thanks agan

new plaques the were cut today....











































































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> ebarraga Posted Today, 07:25 AM
> Sup Joel is our 1 Firme CC plaque ready. I heard it just came out of chrome.
> *


Will post tonight!!!! thanks :biggrin: 

a new big plaque














































Thanks for all the luv and support!!! We will continue to provide quality work for quality customer. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## RDominguez1987

t t t


----------



## EL RAIDER

*100pages of happy customers* :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## classic53

TO THE TOP FOR A FIRST RATE SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 07:55 AM
> TTT for the best
> *


Sweet!!!! see u guys when u guys are here in L.A.



> *
> EL RAIDER Posted Yesterday, 05:16 PM
> 100 pages of happy customers
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 


New engraved plaques


















































> *
> classic53 Posted Yesterday, 06:31 PM
> TO THE TOP FOR A FIRST RATE SHOP
> *


Thanks Eli!!! have that other stuff in the werkz!!!



> *
> rdominguez1987 Posted Yesterday, 11:47 AM
> 
> t t t
> *


 :biggrin: 












NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*T
T
T*


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Plaques that were cut today!!!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

uffin: 
:h5: got it, Thanks alot Joel!!


----------



## the poor boys

:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *ANTDOGG Posted Jun 18 2010, 08:26 AM
> looks tight joel ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> rolandos1963 Posted Jun 18 2010, 08:16 PM
> joel thanks again for everything brother you tex me when my other plaque is done good seeing you again today as always much respect to you and yours Rolo IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB
> *


Thanks!!!!



> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 10:14 PM
> so how was your fathers day ?
> 
> What up Mitch!! it was good, hung out with my son.... how was yours?
> 
> Plaques that were shipped to Texas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 07:31 PM
> it was great. spent time with the kids and had a nice bar-b-q.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Plaques that were cut yesterday...















































Engraved plaque



















Bike forks

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

made by jagster :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## BIGTIME

thanks joel it came out real good this miguel :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Plaques that were shipped...























> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 12:40 PM
> Whats up loko!!!
> *


See u this weekend if you come thru....




> *
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 07:51 PM
> TTMFT form my homie joel
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *BIGTIME Posted Today, 08:30 AM
> thanks joel it came out real good this miguel
> *


Thanks!!!! Glad that you liked it!!!



> *Clown Confusion Posted Today, 08:17 AM
> ttt
> *


What up!!! Mikey... thanks pix looks bad ass!!


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## betosbomb

got the pedals in today. CHINGONES :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































> *
> betosbomb Posted Yesterday, 06:46 PM
> got the pedals in today. CHINGONES
> *


Cool!!! What ever you need thansk again :biggrin: see you soon on that side!!!







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## .TODD

bump


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Keep up the good work homie. Hope that you and your family are doing good. I see that you are real busy that good homie. I wanted to ask about my parts to see everything is going? Let me know homie thanks.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Yesterday, 09:01 PM
> Keep up the good work homie. Hope that you and your family are doing good. I see that you are real busy that good homie. I wanted to ask about my parts to see everything is going? Let me know homie thanks.
> *


What up!! Jose!! your parts should be done this coming week... they are at the gold shop.... everything going great on this side! thanks again! :biggrin: 




> *
> TODD Posted Yesterday, 08:55 PM
> bump
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Rush plaques






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys

:wow:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:h5: thanks again Joel!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

What up Mitch!! :biggrin: 

New engraved two tone pendants in the werks
















































> *88spokes Posted Yesterday, 11:55 PM
> thanks again Joel!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

its hot--102*


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 28 2010, 08:54 AM~17905556
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> What up Mitch!!  :biggrin:
> 
> New engraved two tone pendants in the werks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


nice ehstd uppers joel are you guys going to the san bernardino show i see you there big homies :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 28 2010, 09:54 AM~17905556
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> What up Mitch!!  :biggrin:
> 
> New engraved two tone pendants in the werks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


DAM LOOKS FREAKING NICE!!


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> NINETEEN.O.FOUR Posted Yesterday, 11:26 PM
> DAM LOOKS FREAKING NICE!!
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *
> MEXICA Posted Yesterday, 04:34 PM
> nice ehstd uppers joel are you guys going to the san bernardino show i see you there big homies
> *


What up!! Noel, it was good to see you this weekend!!!! See you this weekend!! thanks!!



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 04:16 PM
> its hot--102*
> *


That's Too hot!!!

Plaques that were shipped


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> 
> C.V. LUX Posted Today, 12:10 AM
> Just received my LuxuriouS pendant today it came out BAD ASS!!!! Gracias
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 12:35 PM
> what up joel
> *


What up!! Joe...... Just here working!!! Hope everything good over there!!

New cut plaques






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

nice work


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

What's up Mr. Joel :wave: :wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> %candy mobile% Posted Yesterday, 08:26 PM
> What up!! Joe...... Just here working!!! Hope everything good over there!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Engraved two tone bike parts for Mr Billy.... two bikes... 20" we made complete other parts we given to us to add engraving





























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## madrigalkustoms

How's it going Joel. Just wondering about the marley parts. Let me know.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 1 2010, 09:47 AM~17935324
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:
> 
> Engraved two tone bike parts for Mr Billy.... two bikes...  20" we made  complete other parts we given to us to add engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 1 2010, 09:47 AM~17935324
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> :biggrin:
> 
> Engraved two tone bike parts for Mr Billy.... two bikes...  20" we made  complete other parts we given to us to add engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: GOOD JOB JOEL, THE PARTS LOOK SICK!!


----------



## betosbomb

BAD ASS WORK


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2010, 04:16 PM~17909315
> *its hot--102*
> *



64 here in the 831 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 1 2010, 04:05 PM~17939239
> *64 here in the 831  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 30 2010, 08:43 AM~17925793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

can't wait for my hitch cover to come in! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *themadmexican Posted Today, 10:11 AM
> can't wait for my hitch cover to come in!
> *


What up !!! its almost done!!! came out bad ass!!!! thanks again!!! :biggrin: 



> *BILLY_THE_KID Posted Yesterday, 12:49 PM
> 
> GOOD JOB JOEL, THE PARTS LOOK SICK!!
> *


Thanks Billy!!!



> *
> betosbomb Posted Yesterday, 02:41 PM
> BAD ASS WORK
> *


What up!! Beto!! send me them CADS to hook them up!!! :biggrin: 

Some new plaques in process...









































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

What up JOEL :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> classic53 Posted Jul 2 2010, 07:46 PM
> What up JOEL
> *


What up!! ELi... almost finished... will hit you up thanks!!!

New iorder shipped out...




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## chamuco61

hey joel, ima swing by the shop this wednesday after work...i get off at 3:45 how late you gonna be there??


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 5 2010, 11:13 AM~17964515
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> What up!! ELi... almost finished... will hit you up thanks!!!
> 
> New iorder shipped out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


THANKS JOEL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PEDAS YOU MAKING :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New stuff










Car plaque









Bike plaque





















> *classic53 Posted Yesterday, 12:40 PM
> THANKS JOEL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PEDAS YOU MAKING
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *chamuco61 Posted Yesterday, 12:33 PM
> hey joel, ima swing by the shop this wednesday after work...i get off at 3:45 how late you gonna be there??
> *


Yeah... Im always here!!! I just go home to sleep!!! hahahaha!!! :biggrin: 








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

pm me i had my vp speak to you about some over lays for PENNSYLVANIA let me know what the status is


----------



## .TODD

post how them overlays come out before you ship :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

:biggrin: :biggrin: 








NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> titolokz Posted Today, 08:32 AM
> Ttt
> ElRody23 Posted Yesterday, 06:12 PM
> TTT
> tkustomstx Posted Yesterday, 05:01 PM
> TTMFT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 12:40 PM
> Whats up loko
> *


What up! Shag...coming down this weekend?

New items







































> *the poor boys Posted Today, 09:51 AM
> looking good
> *


 :biggrin: 



> *TODD Posted Today, 10:11 AM
> post how them overlays come out before you ship
> .TODD Posted Today, 10:05 AM
> pm me i had my vp speak to you about some over lays for PENNSYLVANIA let me know what the status is
> *


 Got it!!! thanks 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 2 2010, 02:21 PM~17947137
> *What up !!! its almost done!!! came out bad ass!!!! thanks again!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: do you also do the tank plugs for pumps? :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! 

New plaques that were lasered out today...




























































































































> *ANTDOGG Posted Today, 03:06 PM
> just got my order thanks joel top notch stuff
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> *
> 
> themadmexican Posted Today, 11:21 AM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Jul 2 2010, 02:21 PM)
> What up !!! its almost done!!! came out bad ass!!!! thanks again!!!
> 
> 
> do you also do the tank plugs for pumps?
> *


Hello, yeah we can make thoses too..let me know thanks again











SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! 

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New items that were shipped































> *Blue94cady Posted Today, 06:44 AM
> Whats up carnal yes we r going to L A on sat
> *


Good shit!!! to bad i will be out of town....  




> *
> CUZICAN Posted Today, 09:28 AM
> Killin the game One peice Of Metal at a time
> *


Thanks Homie!!! Been in the game for 10 years strong!!!! thanks... and much luv and respect to you and your brothers from the big UCE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

whats up joel ?


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> the poor boys Posted Today, 10:02 AM
> TTT
> the poor boys Posted Jul 8 2010, 09:57 PM
> whats up joel ?
> *


What up Mitch!! Here in Denver this weekend...!!! :biggrin: 

New plaques cut on Thursday!!!


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## madrigalkustoms

hows it going joel. have fun in Denver. and keep up the good work.


----------



## the poor boys

how was the show ?


----------



## schwinn1966

it was really nice talking with you Joel! Great Stuff!



















:biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 11 2010, 11:20 PM~18021814
> *it was really nice talking with you Joel! Great Stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Part look real good Joel can't wait to trow them on the bike. Thanks schwinn1966 for the pics.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



> *
> titolokz Posted Yesterday, 09:50 AM
> Ttt for some bad ass work
> *


What up!!! thanks your order is almost done... :biggrin: 

what up!!! Joe!!



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 08:29 PM
> so how was the show ?
> *


What up mitch!!! Show was good.. got a bunch of new orders and new customers.. over all the show great.. alot of cars and people...

New items 


















































> *
> madrigalkustoms Posted Today, 06:03 AM
> Part look real good Joel can't wait to trow them on the bike. Thanks schwinn1966 for the pics.
> *


What up Jose!! call me tomorrow to square up on them parts... too burnt out today.. thaks again :biggrin: 



> *schwinn1966 Posted Yesterday, 11:20 PM
> it was really nice talking with you Joel! Great Stuff!
> *


It was good talking to you also.... let me know if you need anything and thanks again !!! :biggrin: 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

thats kool. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!




> *Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 03:45 PM
> Nicee work !!!!!!!!
> *


Waht up Shag!!!! hope your trip was good... will hit u up tonight...



> *the poor boys Posted Yesterday, 10:38 PM
> thats kool.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  



> *titolokz Posted Yesterday, 11:08 PM
> COO THANKS.CANT WAIT TO GET MY ORDER
> *


Thanks for your business!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *84regal Posted Today, 07:27 AM
> thnx 4 the tail light covers i got from u in denver they look good.
> *



They look bad ass!!! what you or your club may need hit me up!!!! thanks again 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques cut yesterday




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## chamuco61

hey joel..hold off on what we talked about last week...thinkin of goin a different route on them.. :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## GABINO

:uh: Mine get shipped??
:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!




We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

its *hot* up here. 102* today. 105* tomorrow. 104* on sat.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 15 2010, 09:54 PM~18058981
> *its hot up here. 102* today. 105* tomorrow. 104* on sat.
> *


We were at 115 most of last week.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## salvador62

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 8 2010, 09:57 PM~17998881
> *whats up joel ?
> *


 how much do u charge to make a charm


----------



## mr.casper

wat up joel MONEY SENT!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup my bike at the state fair bike exhibit


----------



## EL RAIDER

sup my bike at the state fair bike exhibit











looking good Mikey


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

PLAQUE MASTER 






















CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:25 AM~18092605
> *PLAQUE MASTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


x2 CONGATS JOEL AND THE NICE SPREAD IN LRM.JAGSTERS IS A TOP NOTCH SHOP


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 20 2010, 11:25 AM~18092605
> *PLAQUE MASTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


x2 congrats joel n ur team!


----------



## RareClass

HOW MUCH FOR CUSTOME CRANK 
PRICE ON CHROME AND GOLD 
ALSO CUSTOME FORKS NOTHING TO CRAZY JUS KINDA SIMPLE


----------



## Neighborhoodz

Who do I send money? How is the payment done?


----------



## LATOWNLA

> *
> Indio123  Yesterday, 09:45 AM
> Thanks Joel came out. Good now just got to go outside and put it on.
> 
> *


Indio... looks Clean as hell!!




> *
> EL RAIDER  Yesterday, 11:22 AM
> clamate THE PLAQUE MASTER
> 
> *


What up! El Raider!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *
> Mr Impala  Yesterday, 11:44 AM
> i like your sons jersey joel
> 
> *


What up Brent!!!! We are down with USC!!! Hey also thanks for hooking me up with your boy... he's making it happen!!! thanks again :biggrin: 



> *Gotti  Today, 06:33 AM
> Es todo..... props on the layout homie..... "WELL DESERVED"
> 
> *


Thanks Serg!!! we been in the Game for a long time!!!!



> *tkustomstx  Yesterday, 07:14 PM
> TTMFT to Jagster for his top notch work
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Bike parts that were shipped!!





































Serg heres the plaque on its way up there..













> *mr.casper Posted Yesterday, 06:44 PM
> x2 congrats joel n ur team!
> *


Thanks Bro!!!



> *
> classic53 Posted Yesterday, 01:28 PM
> x2 CONGATS JOEL AND THE NICE SPREAD IN LRM.JAGSTERS IS A TOP NOTCH SHOP
> 
> *


Thanks Eli!!! Your stuff is in the works!!! and thanks again!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

BIG JOEL


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 21 2010, 07:46 AM~18101367
> *Indio... looks Clean as hell!!
> What up! El Raider!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What up Brent!!!!  We are down with USC!!!  Hey also thanks for hooking me up with your boy...  he's making it happen!!! thanks again  :biggrin:
> Thanks Serg!!! we been in the Game for a long time!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Bike parts that were shipped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serg heres the plaque on its way up there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro!!!
> Thanks Eli!!! Your stuff is in the works!!! and thanks again!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass

http://i30.tinypic.com/1y2s8n.jpg

HOW MUCH FOR A STAR LIKE THIS AND SONME FORKS LIKE THAT BUT WITH A DIFFRENT DESIGN AND NO INGRAVING JUS CHROME


----------



## RDominguez1987

ttt


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63'

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 16 2010, 09:40 AM~18061061
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



r those my mexico forks?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## betosbomb

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PM SENT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

U the man Joel! Keep up the tight work!! I'm a very satisfied customer!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONATE63'

awseome work :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*LET ME KNOW THOSE PRICES JOE. * :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67

MATE P/N MLL00031 DIA 1.5''PLCK EDGE THICKNESS 8MM FOCAL LENGTH 5.0''


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BRUTA67

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jul 26 2010, 09:06 PM~18148705
> *MATE P/N  MLL00031    DIA  1.5''PLCK    EDGE THICKNESS  8MM  FOCAL LENGTH  5.0''
> *


joel can u use this type of lens?


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

How Much for a custom design Sprocket??? chrome ready to go?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jul 27 2010, 01:29 PM~18154765
> *joel can u use this type of lens?
> *



good to see you got a hold of him  good guy to order from and great quality work


----------



## EL RAIDER

PLAQUE MASTER 




















good thing you the mag at the show


----------



## BRUTA67

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 27 2010, 07:12 PM~18158118
> *PLAQUE MASTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing you the mag at the show
> *


I know ha :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

looking good joel como siempre...ttt


----------



## ONATE63'

got my mexico forks today :biggrin: ....badass work joel..thanx!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

COLOR=red]NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!</span>

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 29 2010, 08:25 AM~18172937
> *COLOR=red]NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!</span>
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 29 2010, 07:25 AM~18172937
> *COLOR=red]NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!</span>
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


I think I might have to order handle bars next :biggrin:


----------



## betosbomb

:thumbsup:


----------



## cisco la gente

plaqe by joe jaggster :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69

can u do car emblems like for a civic an such?


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jul 30 2010, 11:58 PM~18191620
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


o shit i see something for my trike lol good work joel cant wait to see em chromed out!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

uffin:


----------



## betosbomb

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrcadillac

i need some new 'jagster' skirts for my fleetwood,, where u at homie? :wow:


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i pm u the info on those parts.. :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

looking good


----------



## Guest

Hey Jagster much props on ur work. I sent an email to u for a custom job, if u can get back to me. Also my wants to know if u make Car Club earings.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP HOMIE HEY DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANY MAJESTICS BIKE PLAQUE'S ENGRAVED IN STOCK?


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

to da top


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup any look on the crank parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## midnighter

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jun 24 2010, 08:19 AM~17875176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm lovin the new plaques!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

:|


----------



## classic53

:biggrin:


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

tt for jagster keep doing the great job u do homie got da pics threw text cant wait to get em!


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice work joel did u get my pm


----------



## mr.casper

tt for da great work


----------



## eric in cali

im with lowrider style car club 
i was told a pendent for a 4 inch runs around 50.00, is this true ? pm me the imfo


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

joel i received my package today...thanks graet job..i let u know when im ready on da rest and


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

here some pics joel of the forkz on the trike thanks for ur great n fast work! hit u up soon for the rest!


thanks danny for some sick design cant wait for the rest to get cut out by jagster here some pics got out late from work but got em on my trike!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

looking good


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 18 2010, 07:42 PM~18347800
> *here some pics joel of the forkz on the trike thanks for ur great n fast work! hit u up soon for the rest!
> thanks danny for some sick design cant wait for the rest to get cut out by jagster here some pics got out late from work but got em on my trike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 20 2010, 07:15 PM~18365896
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  to be continued.....


----------



## classic53

BUMP FOR THE GREAT WORK


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 20 2010, 07:55 PM~18366107
> *BUMP FOR THE GREAT WORK
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 23 2010, 07:02 AM~18382216
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


nice


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 23 2010, 07:02 AM~18382216
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


I see something for my daughters bike :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## mr.casper

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 24 2010, 07:18 AM~18392277
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


nice work joel :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ONATE63'

hey joel, i sent the money and a pm. did u get it?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good joel


----------



## ol e

i have my plaque designed on a file i can send to you guy, i live in sweden and will be in LA beetween oct 3-19. can you guys finish 3 car plaques for me to take with me playas? whats the ticket on a plaque thats cromed ready to go?


----------



## classic53

hey joel it was nice talking to you today thanks for heads up on the parts


----------



## GRodriguez

> [/quote
> 
> 
> uffin:


----------



## betosbomb

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ONATE63'

what up joel...hows my necklace comin along?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 31 2010, 08:24 AM~18449429
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


ABOUT HOW MUCH DOES A SWITCH PLATE LIKE THAT COST. THAT LOOKS SICK HOMIE.


----------



## the poor boys

whats up joel ? looks like you have been busy.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 31 2010, 07:35 PM~18455448
> *whats up joel ? looks like you have been busy.
> *


WAT UP MITCH?


----------



## LOW_LOC

hey what up my bro whas saying to ask u about how much u would charge to mack some custom forks,sissy bars,handel bars and the fork with Spokes N Locs ingraved .......


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*is this cnc machined?*


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 1 2010, 08:29 AM~18459455
> *
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> COOL HOMIE THANKS LET ME KNOW WHEN THERE READY. I ALSO WANT ONE OF THEM SWITCH PLATE'S WITH MAJESTICS ON IT. I CAN PICK THEM UP BOTH AT THE SAME TIME.
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 31 2010, 08:34 PM~18456779
> *is this cnc machined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam joel this switch plate looks sick


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

pm sent


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MR.559




----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

i need a charm made this size :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 JOEL


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ONATE63'

wat up joel,..... hows my necklace :happysad:


----------



## classic53

bump for great work


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Keep up the good work homie I'll try to post pics of the parts on the marley trike. They came out bad ass. Thanks againg for the great work.


----------



## classic53

Thanks JOEL for meeting up with me my daughter loves the pedals n can't wait for the handle bars .


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## flakes23

:thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23

Deposit sent.. let me know if you got it?


----------



## chevyboy57

HOW MUCH TO MAKE A PLAQUE.I NEED 5 BUT HOW MUCH EACH.I NEED THEM ENGRAVED TOO,PM ME PRICES PLEASE.THANX.. :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALLAC

Pm me prices for plaques pls , thanx


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

check your pm


----------



## madrigalkustoms

here are the pics of the parts you made for the trike.



























thanks again joel for the great work.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

any luck on the forks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 21 2010, 08:07 AM~18621011
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave:


----------



## DOPEYLOW

yo homie can u start in are plaques...


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## It's Johnny

TO The Top for the homies... Wat's Tank!!! 








:wave: :wave:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

bump for great work


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

no word on cherry forks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

did you get my pm??? let me know..


----------



## classic53

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


oh shit i see something :biggrin: thanks Joel


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 21 2009, 12:45 PM~13642989
> *jagster cut the forks and sissy bars on the homies bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did they ever get the bike back


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT*


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 2 2010, 12:50 PM~18718884
> *TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post up em pics homie...


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## CE 707

how much for one of these but like the way you make them for the bombs that mount on the bumper for my bike


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 13 2010, 10:01 AM~18799289
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

my mirrors made by jagster :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 13 2010, 09:53 PM~18804510
> *my mirrors made by jagster    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow those are dope bro


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

ttt


----------



## l.b. ryder

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## classic53

thanks joel for the handle bars for my daughters bike 








JAGSTERS IS THE BEST


----------



## BigCeez

> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> What up picked them parts from the engraver now going to chrome... hey call me tonight!!!
> 
> SOme new stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new plaques cut on thursday
> 
> [
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Sep 30 2010, 07:54 AM~18700575
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

good work joel hows it going


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## sp00kyi3




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 20 2010, 08:57 AM~18859931
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Damn- that's nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

keep up the good work


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## RF LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 22 2010, 08:00 AM~18878998
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :wow: looking good joel.. :thumbsup: 
cant wait for the final product hno:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## KABEL




----------



## juangotti




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looking good


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

new some new parts for the bike :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Oct 28 2010, 09:42 AM~18930576
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


sup hows it going


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

Ttt for joel great quallity work


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows it coming alone


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 3 2010, 08:46 AM~18974692
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



wat up joel??? :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

any pics of mine


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 5 2010, 10:19 AM~18994097
> *any pics of mine
> *


X2


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

was up Joel good seeing you and your Jefito at the TRAFFIC show


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 




We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## KABEL




----------



## aztecsoulz

nice plaques


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows it coming along


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 7UP_BIKE

whats the turn around to get a couple plaques made , by nov.21 , i tried calling your phone but your voicemail is full


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

SUP HOMIE I HAD CALLED U TODAY FROM FLORIDA. I EMAILED U ABOUT THE PLAQUES. U CAN MESSAGE BACK ON THE EMAIL OR PM ME ON HERE. THANKS ALOT HOMIE.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 7UP_BIKE

i sent u a email


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 12 2010, 12:52 PM~19051146
> *What up!  just emai;ed you back thanks!!1
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS 


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 16 2010, 10:22 AM~19081850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  hope mine gets here soon!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 16 2010, 10:22 AM~19081850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

Joel thanks for my piece looks great...can't wait for da rest to get done I hit u up...
Like my boy danny says u just can't stop in dis game!


----------



## LATOWNLA

:biggrin: 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


New plaques

<img src=\'http://i53.tinypic.com/24b9ija.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i51.tinypic.com/2w4b8ex.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/30vbvh4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i56.tinypic.com/214vxpf.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
We can be reached @


213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

TTT


----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605

ROBLEDO Posted Yesterday, 09:32 AM


----------



## Redeemed1

PM'D YOU AGAIN...PLEASE GET ME THE ART WORK!! THANKS


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## show-bound

Thanks Joel for taking part and helping me get this done for my lil cousin.

for those of ya who know of West Point Academy. This is their crest. Consist of multi pieces that need to be welded together, polished, and etched. Made this for his graduation, similar ones on campus sale for over 800


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 29 2010, 04:19 PM~19192115
> *Thanks Joel for taking part and helping me get this done for my lil cousin.
> 
> for those of ya who know of West Point Academy. This is their crest.  Consist of multi pieces that need to be welded together, polished, and etched. Made this for his graduation, similar ones on campus sale for over 800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 29 2010, 06:19 PM~19192115
> *Thanks Joel for taking part and helping me get this done for my lil cousin.
> 
> for those of ya who know of West Point Academy. This is their crest.  Consist of multi pieces that need to be welded together, polished, and etched. Made this for his graduation, similar ones on campus sale for over 800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea awesome


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Fleetangel

nice!!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

KEEP DOING THAT BAD AZZ WORK JOEL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## casper805

Any pics?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Redeemed1

PM'D YOU. NEED ART WORK THANKS


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

TTT


----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## KABEL




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN




----------



## DVS

Shipped?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 11 2010, 09:30 AM~19042034
> *<span style='color:blue'>hey thanks for the plaques homie but i got 1 problem with one plaque i guess my member told me the c on the plaque is bent can you fix it? if so lmk thanks bro*


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 66wita6

YOU HAVE MAIL HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 13 2010, 09:32 AM~19314478
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


DEDICATIONCC THAT'S WAS UP


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

TTT FOR THE HOMIE JOEL. :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805

Any updates


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## zap59

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 19 2009, 08:31 AM~13932240
> *Just finished these engraved two tone plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY HOLIDAY'S, MY NAME IS: MR ZAPATA, PRES. VIEJITOS.S.F.V. I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO DID YOUR ENGRAVING ON YOUR PLAQUE'S. COULD YOU GIVE ME A CALL MY CELL # 818-493-0458.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Nov 23 2010, 09:47 AM~19142010
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> 
> this is how plaques should be done....I like the way car club is embedded.....gives it the old cast iron look with today's technology....keep up the great work...
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Dec 22 2010, 11:44 AM~19393185
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DVS

Got my plaques the other day. Gracias

Daniel


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE HOMIES AT JAGSTER AND THEIR FAMILIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## $moneymike$

Hey Homie hit me up need to get some stuff engraved got recommened by Sam send me a pm


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup: SEE YOU ON NEW YEARS DAY


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 66wita6

THE ILLUSTRIOUS PLAQUE CAME OUT CHINGON :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

TTT :biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 66wita6

THANX JOEL,SHE LUVED HER EARRINGS N PENDENT,PLUS THE CLUB LUVED HOW THEY CAME OUT :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for joe thanks for every thing u done bro ill be hitting u up soon


----------



## LATOWNLA

> *DELGADO74 Posted Yesterday, 05:00 PM
> Sup Joel, been tryin to get ahold of you? I need a chrome/gold/ engraved
> *


What up!! hit me up!!! thanks

New plaques cut yesterday








































> *
> daomen Posted Yesterday, 10:20 PM
> THANX JOEL,SHE LUVED HER EARRINGS N PENDENT,PLUS THE CLUB LUVED HOW THEY CAME OUT
> *


Thanks for your business!!! anything you need hit us up!!! thansk again !!!



> *
> Clown Confusion Posted Today, 09:10 AM
> ttt for joe thanks for every thing u done bro ill be hitting u up soon
> *


 :biggrin: 











NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY JOEL JUST WANTED TO STOP BY AND SAY HELLO
HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY SPENT A GREAT HOLIDAYS!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

GOT THE PLAQUES TODAY JOEL. THANKS ALOT THEY LOOK GREAT. WILL BE ORDERING SOME MORE STUFF IN THE NEAR FUTURE HOMIE. :thumbsup:

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM IMPRESSIVE C.C.


----------



## t_and_a_2003

Hey Joel, this is Jeff from City Wide. I believe Chris talked to you about making me a plaque. I'm the guy that's in Iraq. If you could PM me if it's still cool we do the pay pal thing. Thanks


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Jan 7 2011, 11:12 PM~19536048
> *GOT THE PLAQUES TODAY JOEL. THANKS ALOT THEY LOOK GREAT. WILL BE ORDERING SOME MORE STUFF IN THE NEAR FUTURE HOMIE. :thumbsup:
> 
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM IMPRESSIVE C.C.
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MR.559

EMAIL sent


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jan 16 2011, 12:20 PM~19612080
> *
> *


 :wow: U ALIVE? WATS ^ MITCH?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## streetrider




----------



## Neighborhoodz

You do engraving too?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## t_and_a_2003

Can't wait to see how my CITY WIDE Plaque is going to turn out. I'm sure it will be off the hook. Great guy to deal with by the way everyone. I made my order from Iraq and homie was more than helpful, especially through all the dropped calls from my end. Thanks again homie.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 18 2011, 11:48 AM~19628969
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


oh chiznit! Always good to see them designs come to life!!!


----------



## t_and_a_2003

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 19 2011, 10:41 AM~19638337
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


Sounds good homie, can't wait to see it.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## t_and_a_2003

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 20 2011, 11:10 AM~19648614
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



Hell yeah homie, my CITY WIDE plaque looks hella sick homie, very happy with it. Thanks alot homie.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 1WIKD79

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 26 2011, 10:00 AM~19702321
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> NICE
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 26 2011, 12:00 PM~19702321
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

How Much Is A Hood Emblem w/Club Logo For Caprice???


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## KABEL




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Jan 26 2011, 09:00 AM~19702321
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


This P-Funk plaque is badass.


----------



## 78 money carlo

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Feb 4 2011, 07:07 PM~19790757
> *This P-Funk plaque is badass.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



> *925rider Posted Yesterday, 10:31 PM
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

New items





































I would like inform our customers that i will be absent from our business from feb 11TH to the 18th... i will be in Singapore on business.. chasing a big contract... but we will still be open... My father will be in LA handling things... i will still be answering PM and emails but will be on the other side of the world.... also i will be posting pixs from my adventure.... my cell phone will work over there but will be turned off... the rate is 3.00 dollars a minute... so just email me with your concerns... thanks again 













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 7 2011, 11:03 AM~19808454
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> :biggrin:
> 
> New items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like inform our customers that i will be absent from our business from feb 11TH to the 18th...  i will be in Singapore on business.. chasing a big contract... but we will still be open... My father will be in LA handling things...  i will still be answering PM and emails but will be on the other side of the world....  also i will be posting pixs from my adventure....  my cell phone will work over there but will be turned off...  the rate is 3.00 dollars a minute... so just email me with your concerns... thanks again
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


have a safe trip bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 7 2011, 01:03 PM~19808454
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> :biggrin:
> I would like inform our customers that i will be absent from our business from feb 11TH to the 18th...  i will be in Singapore on business.. chasing a big contract... but we will still be open... My father will be in LA handling things...  i will still be answering PM and emails but will be on the other side of the world....  also i will be posting pixs from my adventure....   my cell phone will work over there but will be turned off...  the rate is 3.00 dollars a minute... so just email me with your concerns... thanks again
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


nice, it's not often in other countries, your able to see made in america on products there, lol. have a safe journey homie


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Chucks

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DVS

Anyone have contact info for jagster's engraver?


----------



## LATOWNLA

Hello,, from Singapore.... it was a long ass trip!!!! 

on top of the Sands Hotel over looking the city..


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 13 2011, 04:40 AM~19856841
> *Hello,, from Singapore.... it was a long ass trip!!!!
> 
> on top of the Sands Hotel over looking the city..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum joel enjoy ur trip homie hit u up when u back to da states!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## DVS

Get at me about the engraving.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

POST MY ENGRAVED PLAQUE & MEDILLION PLEASE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 21 2011, 10:17 AM~19922904
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


FIRME HOMIE!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

Hey homie wut would the total be for a car and bike and pendent


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Feb 22 2011, 08:46 AM~19932086
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


nice


----------



## BIGDADDY75

WHATS UP,JOEL? HOW ARE THE BIKE PLAQUE & 2 MEDALLIONS COMING ALONG? THAT ENGRAVING LOOKS SWEEET!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2011, 10:53 PM~19956384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 4 2011, 08:09 AM~20013858
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


can't wait to get my parts


----------



## modelcarbuilder

could u pm me a price on trbal stlyle forks, sisy bar, and small beachcruiser bars in raw metal....for a 26 ,


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 4 2011, 09:09 AM~20013858
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


What's up Joel hey how much for a Majestics plaque all ingraved like you do them have chrome and gold. please let me know i want one thanks homie.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE! and also NO MINIMUMS!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Pex$i87

you get down with your jale. keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Stilo-G

looking good joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

CANT WAIT HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 14 2011, 10:59 AM~20087870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Pex$i87

Sup I was wondering if u would be down to cut these forks out. Let me know when u get a chance. Oh how much?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 14 2011, 09:59 AM~20087870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIGDADDY75

PICS OF MEDALLIONS & PLAQUE?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

can't wait to see my stuff


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

[









came out nice


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

NICE JOB JOEL!
THIS ONE IS PERFECTION! :biggrin:


----------



## Inspirations408

Sick inspirations in the house!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 11 2011, 10:29 AM~20067583
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


clean work joel...  
ey weres Firme Hynas from?
just wondering


----------



## KABEL




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 28 2011, 08:44 AM~20199887
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *





damn .............thats alot of USO plaques :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




> *
> Blue94cady Posted Yesterday, 08:55 AM
> Nada for me way
> *


Its coming... the cad is messed up... just fixing it... i think your plaques the 3 one i ever did... its coming Homie!! :biggrin: 



> *
> deesta Posted Yesterday, 09:55 PM
> QUOTE(laylo67 @ Mar 29 2011, 06:00 PM)
> wht it Do  hey D is ths whr u got ur plqe done
> 
> 
> Yes Sir, Joel is the bizz.
> *


thanks D... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New plaques


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Mar 31 2011, 11:05 AM~20226881
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> Its coming... the cad is messed up...  just fixing it...  i think your plaques the 3 one i ever did...  its coming Homie!!  :biggrin:
> thanks D...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> New plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *




lookin real good homie


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

:biggrin:


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 1 2011, 08:50 AM~20235271
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


nice work!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

Thanks Joel :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider murf

whats up jagster hope and cant wait to get that classic souls plaque i think its really nice thanks for tha e mail :biggrin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

ARe you going to have a booth at the LA lowrider show?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

Thanks again Joel for cutting my stuff came out nice cain't wait to see the rest .


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIG AL 310

WHAT UP HOW MUCH 4 SUM BIKE PARTS SPROCKET FENDER BRACKETS STEERING WHEEL :biggrin: PM ME AND LET ME NO THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Oso64

payment sent :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Mar 11 2011, 12:53 PM~20067755
> *CANT WAIT HOMIE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Just ordered my plaque..!!!!
Cant wait to see how it comes out.!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

Good work Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 15 2011, 09:09 AM~20345117
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


TIME TO COPY & PASTE! :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup joe hows it going


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## -GT- RAY

Anything on the goodtimes inland empire bike plaque.??


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## betosbomb

uffin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Nice work


----------



## classic53

can't wait to see my parts :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 02:18 PM~20382507
> *Anything on the goodtimes inland empire bike plaque.??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowrider murf

whats up joel! great job on the plaque


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows the toppers coming along


----------



## lowrider murf

whats up joel ; wanna kno when are u sending the plaque off 2 me.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lowrider murf_@Apr 26 2011, 04:50 PM~20425678
> *whats up joel ; wanna kno when are u sending the plaque off 2 me.
> *


x2 me too.....
Pm me plz joel


----------



## betosbomb

Hey where are my parts?











:biggrin: Jk homie


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Apr 28 2011, 12:01 PM~20439547
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *



:x: :x: hno:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

My nikka


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

NICE....


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## lowrider murf

wow ; whats good my man ;let me kno what da deal is bro.


----------



## classic53

it was cool running into you Joel at the River Run


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lowrider murf

thank u my man :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## -GT- RAY

Thanks jagster for my plaque.!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## casper805

Updates on Pendants? Parts?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lowrider murf

whats up joel , waiting to see the results of the plaque bro.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## _BiG_PaT_

How much for a set of wheel chips???


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TwOtYme




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## VeronikA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows it going buddy


----------



## classic53

What up Joel any word on my parts ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 55800

Sup joel how's the good times colorado plaques coming bro


----------



## lowrider murf

js saw the finished work joel : :biggrin: my face hurts from the big smile ;thank you my brotha .


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

got my toppers thanks u the man joel


----------



## kiki

TTT.....FOR JOEL


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 17 2011, 09:04 AM~20570087
> *TTT.....FOR JOEL SAY HOMIE HOWS MY PENDANT COMING ALONG........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Oso64

Anything on my stuff!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!We can be reached @



213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## kiki

........................TTT...................


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!We can be reached @


213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!\



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

Any word yet :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 23 2011, 10:53 AM~20609741
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!\
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605
> *


thx joel.... did u get my p.m.???


----------



## Oso64

Got My Stuff in GREAT WORK!!! Thanks Joel


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 16 2011, 08:47 AM~20562136
> *Sup joel how's the good times colorado plaques coming bro
> *


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago

Thanks for all the help Joel. 
Cant wait to get our order :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

Whats the current turn around time? I need to order a plaque and i need it asap.


----------



## kiki

hey homie hows my revolutions pendant coiming along ...........and do you still have those lowrider plaques for sale or key chains


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@May 26 2011, 11:02 AM~20632643
> *San Antonio TX! keep up the GOOD work Joel :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG TURTLE

QVO.....


----------



## kiki

HIGH............


----------



## 66wita6

WAS SUP JOEL,COMO SE MIRA LA'S LETRAS,SA,FOR THE BIKE LICENSE PLATE?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New items










































































This new format sucks!!!
















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


 

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Guest

hey homie jus wanna say keep up the great work and can i get a status update on GOODTIMES SAN ANTONIO order! plz tks homie


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques





















 
 


NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

hey JOel any word on my daughters forks ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques cut..











































































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good joe


----------



## 55800

hows the good times bike club co plaques comin


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## kiki

TTT...................................


----------



## BUCIO_J

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605



DAME THAT IS CLEAN JOB


----------



## versone23

*need of some help....*

hey bro , i hear ur the best so ive been waiting to get on so i can touch baseis with you ..well i was wondering if u can cut some rims for my lowrider bike and ingrave them... i have the idea already just need to see if its possable...its a 26inch wheel...so when u can hit me up and tell me how to send u the pic. and then the price for shiping and starting them.......thanks alot for ur time [email protected]. Thee Impression C.C / B.C


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for the man if u need my address let me know bro


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

nice work and engraving :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


can't wait to put them on


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New plaques











































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## casper805

any updates on any of my stuff bro


----------



## lowrider murf

whats up joel i wanna say great job on the classic souls plaque i really appreciate the plaque thanks again my man till i place my next order keep up da great work.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Guest

thanks to Jagster got my plaques in today!!!!! 

*WE LETTING THE GOODTIMES ROLL IN SAN ANTONIO!!!!*

















*YEA BUDDY*


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows the sprocket coming along


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Hey what up joel just wanna say great job on our plaques...thanks


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR50CHEVY

U DONT HAVE A PIC OF THE INGRAVED THE HOOD LIFE PLAQUE DONE


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New Plaques






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mike661




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## watson rider




----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

do you have a picture sample of the slow & low 25th anniversary laple pin


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


New plaques..

































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


 




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

 



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 66wita6

WHATS UP JOEL,SO I'M GONA SEE YOU AT THE LA CONVENTTION SHOW?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## dodgers_fan

Whats up Joe how much for some custome frocks and sissy bar for a 20" bike let me know thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

 












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 66wita6

LOOKS GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






new plaques







































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Got to Denver this afternoon... was a beautiful drive... except for the crazy rain...

shipped plaques
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Back at the shop.. Denver was great!!!! 

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

New cut plaques


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

CANN'T WAIT TO SEE IT JOEL


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> Back at the shop.. Denver was great!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605




Great job Joel!! thanks homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

lookin good joel hows it going


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lesstime

i need your paypal bro or is it the aol email address????


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 66wita6

WHATS SUP JOEL,LOOKS LIKE CRUNCH TIME TIME ,HOPE TO SEE YO YOU AT THE L.A CONV SHOW,CANN'T WAIT TO PUT THE LITTLE SA ON MY SHORTYS TRIKE:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

I need a bike plaque! I cant seem to get anyone down to make it for me. :rant: Where should I go?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



The L.A. was bad ass... the best of the best were there... my respect to All the people and car clubs that were there.. next year will be twice as big!! 












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CE 707

Can you make a custom Y blocks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

JOEL

Sent u a PM. Still waiting on my order.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































yeah have done all types of styles of plaques..































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BIGDADDY75

JOEL-I AM STILL WAITING ON MY DAMAGED MEDALLIONS TO BE RETURNED TO ME REPAIRED.IVE LEFT MESSAGES FOR U TO CALL ME AND NO CALL!! THIS WAS SUPPOSE TO BE A GREAT GIFT FOR MY MEMBERS COMPLETING A YEAR WITH THE CLUB. THEY ARRIVED DAMAGED IN MAY.I THEN SPOKE TO U AND U TOLD ME TO SEND THEM BACK.SO I DID.NOW 3 MONTHS LATER AND I STILL HAVE NOT RECIEVED MY MEDALLIONS OR A PHONE CALL!! I NEED THEM ASAP. NOT GOOD SERVICE OR BUSINESS. I BELIEVE I HAVE WAITED PATIENTLY AND HELD MY TONGUE LONG ENOUGH!! U HAVE MY # AND ADDRESS!! WHEN SHOULD I BE EXPECTING MY MEDALLIONS TO ARRIVE?


----------



## madrigalkustoms

How's it going Joel, hope you got my emails let me know homie. Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIGDADDY75 said:


> JOEL-I AM STILL WAITING ON MY DAMAGED MEDALLIONS TO BE RETURNED TO ME REPAIRED.IVE LEFT MESSAGES FOR U TO CALL ME AND NO CALL!! THIS WAS SUPPOSE TO BE A GREAT GIFT FOR MY MEMBERS COMPLETING A YEAR WITH THE CLUB. THEY ARRIVED DAMAGED IN MAY.I THEN SPOKE TO U AND U TOLD ME TO SEND THEM BACK.SO I DID.NOW 3 MONTHS LATER AND I STILL HAVE NOT RECIEVED MY MEDALLIONS OR A PHONE CALL!! I NEED THEM ASAP. NOT GOOD SERVICE OR BUSINESS. I BELIEVE I HAVE WAITED PATIENTLY AND HELD MY TONGUE LONG ENOUGH!! U HAVE MY # AND ADDRESS!! WHEN SHOULD I BE EXPECTING MY MEDALLIONS TO ARRIVE?


TIME FOR NEW PLATER HOMIE!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


----------



## classic53

Hey Joel been tryin to meet up with you about my daughters seat clamp n plaq hit me back asap thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

big plaques








































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

whats up joel..k paso con la plaque


----------



## BIGDADDY75

I NEED MY MEDALLIONS!!!:angry::angry:


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

Looking Forward To Picking Up Our PLaques ....LOWAHOLICS C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

whats up joe i been calling u and pm u..coukd u make me the plaque


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

Hey joel been trying to reach you about my daughters plaq that needs to be fixed n her seat clamp beening calling n texting you let me know whats going on . This ain't cool


----------



## LATOWNLA

Eli, been very busy... vegas is around the corner been working late everyday at the shop... send it to me... i have your OG clamp all chrome up... thanks









NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605 





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

Thanks Joel for meeting up with me can't wait to get my plaq back


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

how much 4 one like this


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

Hello 80.00 shipped in chrome thanks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

LATOWNLA said:


> Hello 80.00 shipped in chrome thanks


is that for the 405 pride if so what size thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































Sorry for the delay on some of the PM's... Just been busy orders are coming in for the Vegas show.. the best bet is to call me after 5 pm pacific.. 



NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Big 4ft plaques





























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]m

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Send skirts to 

Joel Garcia
7353 greenbush AV.
NOrth Hollywood CA 91605

Sorry just been very busy... call me this afternoon
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































See you guys in Vegas!!!! drop by our booth and check us out.... Same location for the passed 7 years!!!!

R.I.P Grampa!!! -----Antonio Chavira----- You'll will be missed







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


We can be reached @
213-703-3229
[email protected]
or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

sorry to hear bout your lost homie que tu Abuelito descanse en paz :angel:


----------



## casper805

Thanks for everything bro see u there this weekend and again sorry to hear bout ur grandpa


----------



## lesstime

nice seeing you again Joel let me know when you find the GT hoop earrings i need a set for my wife and i want to set up a small orders next month


----------



## FATKAT

AWSOME WORK BRO.. WILL BE CALLING YOU SOON..:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





Just got back from Vegas it was another bad ass show!!!! Met alot of new faces... Thanks for the Support!!!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## chef

TTFT


----------



## It's Johnny




----------



## It's Johnny

it was good meeting you homie.. can't wait to do some business later this year...


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605 



Here is a pix of my car.. Had to steal these from Jae... Was so Busy forgot to take some....


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Wickeddragon68

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































Turtle pixs look good!!! thanks






















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

What's up dog is the plaque ready


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## POISON 831

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pura mafia ... looks chingon!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## MIGGE_LOW

How much would it be for butterfly Mirrors and forks for a bike. Can u pm me back thanks


----------



## Oso64

Hey Joel I'm still waiting on my stuff. It's been 3 weeks since you told me it was shipped, but I still haven't received it. I would appreciate at least a call from you!


----------



## espy 66

wzup joel I'm also waiting for my engraved plaque for lowrider style san fran I too would appreciate a call or something. telling someone to call you back in a hour then you don't answer a call it's been damn near two weeks since you told me that. that's not good business:thumbsdown:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up loko how r we doing ?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




There orders were rush orders for the big show in Houston this weekend!!







































































Leaving tomorrow to Japan going for business and a little pleasure... I think its more business than pleasure at this point... Going to hit up the Lowrider Show also have a 3 meeting in Tokyo and 1 in Yokohama starting saturday... Trying to land a big fish... in my primary business... Phone line will be open for messages and orders..My Father will still be in LA pushing work...















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_BAD ASS HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## LATOWNLA




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



Back at the shop!!! Ready to get thing rolling again!!!...















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## casper805

Updates on Revolution parts?


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up joel whats new compa le now wats up loko with the stars way


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605 





NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## lesstime

email sent


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


These knock-off are for sale



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## madrigalkustoms

hope that you and your family had a good christmas. hope you guys have a happy new years.


----------



## 64GALAXIE

CAN YOU DESIGN A CAR CLUB PLAQUE FOR ME? IM THINKING OF GETTTING SOME MADE


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## INKEDUP

*​TTT*


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup joe how ya doing ill be hitting u up for those clown forks soon


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## KABEL




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 1WIKD79

WHATS UP........JOEL


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looks good. Im getting ready to put in my order soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

looking good joel


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


That rite there is beautiful work, I really dig that plaque


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pm sent


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

jageng[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




















































































or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605



We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

 































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

i finely got that sprocket from jesse it looks good bro thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 86cutt

got any Cadillac knock off centers pm me pics of if you do thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



What up Lalo!!!! all your plaques engraved already sent them to chrome last night... thanks















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605[/QUOTE]


----------



## 86cutt

86cutt said:


> got any Cadillac knock off centers pm me pics of if you do thanks


still waiting on those pics


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Just got back from Mesa show in AZ... We had a good time... thanks to all the homies that came thru and checked out our booth and said whats up!!! 




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## chale63

loks good


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


My Machine been down for service since last week... Will be back cutting at full speed at the end of the week...

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TuCamote

Any bike parts for sale right now holmes? Thanks.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

<font color="#0000ff" size="5">NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!<br><br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br><br>







<br><br><br>







<br><br><br>







<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br></font><font color="#0000ff" size="5">NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!<br><br><br><br><br></font>We can be reached @<br><br>213-703-3229<br><br><a href="mailto:[email protected]"><font color="#3e3e3e">[email protected]</font></a><br><br>or come by the shop<br><br>7353 greenbush av<br>north hollywood 91605<br>


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## djrascal

What do the chains look like that come with the Viejitos pendants?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pm sent joe


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Viejitos1869

How much for that viejitos one but with bike club instead of car club


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











The bike plaques 60.00 plus shipping













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

whats up joel how my part coming out?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## singlepumphopper

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!We can be reached @213-703-3229[email protected]or come by the shop7353 greenbush avnorth hollywood 91605


:thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987

TtT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## gordo86

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605


great work gracias


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

TTT JAGSTER ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD 


Thanks Homie!!!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Hey man how much for a bicycle plaque chrome??


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



BIke plaques 70.00 shipped









































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## JohnDoe112

Sup Joel I'll be coming to the shop soon


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
A set of knock off chrome shipped 70.00 gold 80.00


Here is a little engraving 
































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

good work joe


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## chicanolegacysf

Chicano legacy plaques look beautiful, good work bro thanx!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## 71chevy

can you make custom hood ornaments?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

any socios ones


----------



## chicanolegacysf

....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## mr.casper

*HBARS*

HOW DA HANDEBARS HOMIE?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605​


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Courage

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulldog for the homies in Fresno!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These lapel pins are very small and detailed...
> 
> 
> lol Damn those are nice, to bad sporting that shit would probably get you fucking shot here. I don't even think the Topp Dogg Car Club sports the logo.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























Monday thri thursday 6am to 5pm Friday 7am to 1pm thanks










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## LatinsFinest714

How much for some chrome hello kitty pedals and a hello kitty sprocket for a beach cruiser


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























Pedals 135.00 sprocket 90.00
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT !!!!!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

MY GIRLS CANT WAIT FOR THERE PLAQS THANKS JOEL IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU N YOUR DAD AT THE SWAPMEET .


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

thanks joel looking good


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## furby714

NE CUSTOM FORKS FOR SALE ??


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































All forks are custom made to customers specs.














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

How much for a pendant necklace all chrome about 4 inches saying Latins finest bike club?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































Pendant 4" across 60.00 buck with chain















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


More USO plaques
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## $moneymike$

how much for some forks for a 16 and 20"?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

20" forks chrome plated and shipped 225.00




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



What up!!! Rudy... Got your stuff ready to roll thansk again Homie!!!






































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Your Special plaque is done... 



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Keep up the good work Joel. Hope you and your fam are doing good.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


YEah homie!!! everything good just been hella busy... Hope everything good on your side??





















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Can u do a custom la sprocket for 20 inch bike n if so how much


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Yes sir custome spocket shipped 90.00 thanks





























































.NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

A Custom grill and emblem all engraved and chrome plated we did for a Homie!!!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## CE 707

R u realy busy right now


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Let me know what u need ... thanks













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

I want one :biggrin:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## classic53

Hey joel can i add a gold classic necklace along with those platetoppers thanks


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## bullet one

Lowrider bike of da year 2012 all parts cut by jagster thanks guys...


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

















































DAM..... Bike came out nice!!!!!







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!



























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ChemSchwinn

Do you guys chrome & gold plate parts?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Yeah we can also chrome and gold plate parts










































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!







We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

good work hows it going


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


What up!! Mike!!! Just busy Bro... Hows everything going up there?

















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> What up!! Mike!!! Just busy Bro... Hows everything going up there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can be reached @
> 
> 213-703-3229
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or come by the shop
> 
> 7353 greenbush av
> north hollywood 91605



its going good bro just getting this project together .....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Sorry Johnnie!! was good talking to you!! Thanks again





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup hows it going


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


What up Mike!!














































































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

any luck on the sprocket


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Mike call me... when you get a chance.. thanks 













































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











300.00 a set shipped






















Leaving for Europe saturday!! Going for business!!! Be back next friday... email of call ... shop will be rolling!!














NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LegionS818

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


Back in action!!!! From a week in Europe!!




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## EL RAIDER

this one came out nice is for the club in Salinas? :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

Hey thanks Joel for meeting up with me the stuff came out nice .


----------



## LegionS818




----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

Nice


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!






















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## untouchable-lac

How small can u cut


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

depends on the image ... i have way more pics on facebook do a search using my email [email protected] thanks
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!





























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice work


----------



## classic53

always great work


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT GOOD WORK !!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Thanks guy!!! we try our best!!!























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!












































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!








































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



























































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...












































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA













NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...


























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...


































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

























We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
































We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## raiderg12

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## MEXICA

Ttt for the homie


----------



## kiki

Going up....


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...









































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## Raguness

I sent a pm did you get it?


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

Spoke to Crazy George the founder of Viejitos and he wants to inform all Viejitos Members that all order have to go thru him no exceptions.. We will honor His request...

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...


















































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or jage[email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

























































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## raiderg12

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!










































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





















































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or jage[email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...













































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## MEXICA

Ttt


----------



## jcmascorro

TTT.


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...





































































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...














































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




























































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...
































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT for jagster


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...













FEELING SIDE WAYS THIS MORNING!!!!


















NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## 79lincoln

TTT


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...











































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...



































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT FOR JAGSTER THANKS FOR THE BIKE PLAQUE BRO IT LOOKS SICK


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...







































NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...

























Been really busy no time to post pics

























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LATOWNLA

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...






























NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

Also follow us on INSTAGRAM @JOEL213LA also on face book Joel Jagster Garcia or [email protected] I load up more pixs on there than here...




We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605LA


----------



## LegionS818

:thumbsup:


----------



## 97TownCar

Emailed and called and no answer how can I get a hold of you about an order??


----------



## The_Golden_One

Jun 7th.........

Me: "Hey, I need ONE plaque made. Do you think you can have it ready by July 4th?
Jagster: "Sure, no problem! Let me get your info for the order."

Jun 13th. Call and send him a text to check the progress. No answer.

Jun 14th. The money due is taken out my account.

July 4th comes and goes. No plaque.

July 22th. Call but no reply.

I understand stuff happens and things don't go as scheduled. But at least give some type of status. Not the ideal way of doing business.


----------



## 956chevy

Still waiting on my order


----------



## slimcutta601

Sup jag hit me up wen u can


----------



## 956chevy

Whats up joel how much longer on my order


----------



## The_Golden_One

This is ridiculous.......


----------



## sanjosecustomz

How much for bicycle steering wheel engraved no chrome


----------



## 956chevy

going on 6 months any updates


----------



## EVIL91

He always on Instagram


----------



## 956chevy

this guy will take your money he will take more than 3 weeks and if u want a refund after 8 months he will send u whatever money he feels like sending u with no parts all i saw was a drawing $100 for that good luck with this guy on ordering your parts


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/testrada_46/media/null_zps1e7aaeb4.jpg.html


----------



## Kiloz

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


:thumbsup:
Nicely done


----------



## It's Johnny

956chevy said:


> this guy will take your money he will take more than 3 weeks and if u want a refund after 8 months he will send u whatever money he feels like sending u with no parts all i saw was a drawing $100 for that good luck with this guy on ordering your parts


krazy kutting is the same shit homie..


----------



## Justin-Az

It's Johnny said:


> krazy kutting is the same shit homie..


 Krazy Kutting designed and made all the parts for my daughters Desert Rose pedal car and I just placed a order with them today for my sons pedal car parts. In my experience Santi and Roy offer great customer service and they finished the job in a reasonable amount of time. You gotta remember your dealing with custom stuff so gotta be patient.


----------



## jr602

Justin-Az said:


> Krazy Kutting designed and made all the parts for my daughters Desert Rose pedal car and I just placed a order with them today for my sons pedal car parts. In my experience Santi and Roy offer great customer service and they finished the job in a reasonable amount of time. You gotta remember your dealing with custom stuff so gotta be patient.


thats true I been doing business wit them for years.if I ever have questions or concerens Santiago is just a text away he is very good wit getting back at u. Everyboby has to see this is custom stuff we dealing with there is a lot of different things that go into it and sometimes shit happens and things don't go as planed.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

We're going on 4 months without our work WTH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexp59

TTT for the HOMIE Joel uffin: thanks for the work on Dia De Los Muertos II :thumbsup:


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

Do u guys ship to az? I wuz looking to get a custom sprocket for a 20 in bike.


----------



## Cvigil

Pot leaf pedals?


CVIGIL
OREGONIZED NATIVES
BC


----------



## slo

Justin-Az said:


> Krazy Kutting designed and made all the parts for my daughters Desert Rose pedal car and I just placed a order with them today for my sons pedal car parts. In my experience Santi and Roy offer great customer service and they finished the job in a reasonable amount of time. You gotta remember your dealing with custom stuff so gotta be patient.


exactly, nonoe of this stuff is sitting on a shelf at a store. custom made is time consuming unless you wanat to pay premium for a rush job then have at it but expect tax


----------



## Alexp59

. Día de los muertos 2 thanks Joel for the Bad Ass work


----------



## mexhika

Ttt for the homies Whats uppers Big Joel


----------



## MicheloLSCC

Yeah been 4 months since I ordered my plaque. Been messaging him like crazy and no responses asked for my money back multiple times and nada. Lets just say ill never order from this guy again.


----------



## mexhika

Ttt for the homie Joel tu saves loco


----------



## 956chevy

MicheloLSCC said:


> Yeah been 4 months since I ordered my plaque. Been messaging him like crazy and no responses asked for my money back multiple times and nada. Lets just say ill never order from this guy again.


good luck on getting a full refund


----------



## JohnDoe112

956chevy said:


> good luck on getting a full refund


:dunno: I ordered from Joel back in 2011 and he stayed in contact and delivered fast. Things change though! I hope you guys get your work and/or your hard earned money back!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ekserio

damn


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## LATOWNLA

Been off for a minute!!! From this site!! You can call us text us at
213 703 3229 

On Instagram 
Joel313la 

Facebook 
Joel Jagster Garcia 

Been at it almost 20 years !!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

Plaques


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Gad to see your back, hope to have some work done thru you soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATOWNLA

Thanks bro!!! Hit us up when u ready !!! Thanks again!!


----------



## LATOWNLA

Another gold plaque


----------

